# All Out Build-Off !



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

* LETS GET GOING ON THIS ONE!!!! AND HAVE FUN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i guess no one wants to enter? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 07:43 AM~7809908
> *so i guess no one wants to enter? :dunno:
> *


DAM JOHN GIVE IT SOME TIME YOU JUST POSTED THIS SHIT. :biggrin: ARE YOU IN THAT MUCH OF A HURRY FOR ME TO KICK YOUR ASS.?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 08:47 AM~7809938
> *DAM JOHN GIVE IT SOME TIME YOU JUST POSTED THIS SHIT. :biggrin:  ARE YOU IN THAT MUCH OF A HURRY FOR ME TO KICK YOUR ASS.?
> *



x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmm..... i have a hundred kits here, and no clue what to build ..... maybe a super donk..... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 08:47 AM~7809938
> *DAM JOHN GIVE IT SOME TIME YOU JUST POSTED THIS SHIT. :biggrin:  ARE YOU IN THAT MUCH OF A HURRY FOR ME TO KICK YOUR ASS.?
> *



ha,ha!! your not kicken shit Biggs!! i am, bringin it on this one!! :biggrin: 































all in fun bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 07:47 AM~7809938
> *DAM JOHN GIVE IT SOME TIME YOU JUST POSTED THIS SHIT. :biggrin:  ARE YOU IN THAT MUCH OF A HURRY FOR ME TO KICK YOUR ASS.?
> *



how did ya know? :biggrin:

i know im not going to out build anyone, BUT im bringin my BEST game on this build... i got a few things i have not tried yet going into this one.... :0

but like i said, its a fun build off, so lets get our entries in and get building!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 im going into sac today to go to the hobby shop, to pick up some stuff for this build :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALRIGHT, so wagonguy doesnt have a nervous break down i will post what i am building!! not to many details yet but, i am going to do alot of things to this!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm in too!

I gotta finish something else before I get into this, but I'm in!

I'll post pics of what I will enter with soon.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 07:33 AM~7810279
> *:0 im going into sac today to go to the hobby shop, to pick up some stuff for this build :0
> *


FIRST THERE'S YOUR FIRST MISTAKE....(SPENDING TOO MUCH MONEY WHEN YOU KNOW YOU GET A DEAL AT BETO'S)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 06:01 AM~7809674
> *
> This will be a 1,2,3, and Honorable mention award build ! Prizes will still be worked out But this is the big build of 2007 !
> *



PM ME I'LL HELP WITH PRIZES....... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

you can get a even better [email protected] LOWRIDERMODELS!!!!!!ask some of the satisfied customers!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

15th of MAY </span>[/u] to get the entery in ! 


I think 2 weeks should be a enough time to get your stuff arounded up ! Well atleast the kit your going to work with ! Do the other LIL member feels a 2 week entery limit is good open window time frame ?


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

im in, building a 76' glasshouse caprice 4dr. no post :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , this is gonna be my first low rider


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 1 2007, 09:45 AM~7810978
> *you can get a even better [email protected] LOWRIDERMODELS!!!!!!ask some of the satisfied customers!!!!
> *


FUCK IT MARKS HATIN AGAIN, HAVE HIM GIVE YOU ALL THE PRIZES ALSO, SINCE HE'S THE SHENEZALL DIZZLE. YEAH I THOUGHT SO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE 2 WEEK THING IS FINE, BUT WE CAN START NOW RIGHT??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

seems kinda too far. y not till next friday the 11???

so is today the start date????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If today is may frist then by all means GET TO BUILDING ALREADY !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 10:22 AM~7811138
> *If  today   is   may   frist   then   by   all   means  GET  TO  BUILDING   ALREADY !
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. 

IM IN THEN
WILL POST MY PROJECT TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CONTESTS STARTS TODAY PER WAGONGUY. ALL PRIZES WILL BE SUPPLLIED BY www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7811189
> *ALL PRIZES WILL BE SUPPLLIED BY www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *



Thanks Beto ! any lay out as to whats going to be offered for the 1,2,3! 


I would like to a BEST OF AWARD!

i think it would also make some of the builders step it up more say we had a best detailed , best motor , best paint ? you know what i am pointing out ! 


If this don't work well with BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS sence he is going to supply the 1,2,3, awards i know we have a few other member that could offer something on the BEST OF AWARD ! 


I for one would like to offer the BEST PAINT AWARD just cause i feel thats my own strong point !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S ON A KRACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 10:42 AM~7811261
> *Thanks  Beto  !    any  lay  out  as  to  whats  going  to  be offered  for the  1,2,3!
> I  would  like  to  a  BEST  OF    AWARD!
> 
> ...


PEOPLE ENTRY CAN NOT OFFER AWARD. IT WOULD BE CONFLICT OF INTEREST.

I WILL OFFER ALL THE AWARDS AND SEND THEM TO WAGONGUY BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. I WILL ALSO TRHOW IN THE PAINTPAINT AWARD SINCE THAT IS MY SPECIALTY. I WILL ALSO JUDGE THE BEST PAINT FOR ALL ENTRIES.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 12:54 PM~7811351
> *PEOPLE ENTRY CAN NOT OFFER AWARD. IT WOULD BE CONFLICT OF INTEREST.
> 
> I WILL OFFER ALL THE AWARDS AND SEND THEM TO WAGONGUY BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. THIS ONE IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7811351
> *PEOPLE ENTRY CAN NOT OFFER AWARD. IT WOULD BE CONFLICT OF INTEREST.
> 
> I WILL OFFER ALL THE AWARDS AND SEND THEM TO WAGONGUY BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. I WILL ALSO TRHOW IN THE PAINTPAINT AWARD SINCE THAT IS MY SPECIALTY. I WILL ALSO JUDGE THE BEST PAINT FOR ALL ENTRIES.
> *


if your offering the awards why send them to Wagon ! he is in the contest your not ! Atleast this way you know the correct winners will get there correct prize !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7811351
> *PEOPLE ENTRY CAN NOT OFFER AWARD. IT WOULD BE CONFLICT OF INTEREST.
> *


i didn't notice i had entered this ! Maybe i should ! I probley do a BIG BODY CADDY DROP TOP ! Yea i think i will do that ! :biggrin: Being i done fuck everyone else on LIL anyways !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 11:02 AM~7811409
> *if  your  offering  the  awards  why  send  them  to  Wagon !  he  is  in  the  contest  your  not  !  Atleast  this  way  you  know  the  correct  winners    will  get  there  correct  prize !
> *


IT IS WAGONGUYS CONTEST AND THIS WAY HE CAN SHIP THE PRIZES OUT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 11:06 AM~7811439
> *i  didn't  notice  i  had  entered  this  !  Maybe  i  should  !  I  probley    do  a  BIG BODY  CADDY  DROP  TOP  !    Yeah  i  think  i  will  do  that  !  :biggrin:  Being  i  did  fuck  everyone  else on  LIL  anyways  !
> *


SORRY, WHAT I MEANT IS PEOPLE ENTERING THE CONTEST CANNOT OFFER PRIZES, IT WOULD BE A CONFLICT OF INTEREST. SHIT I'M STARTING TO WRITE LIKE MINI.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*COO HOW CAN I GET IN ON THIS? *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YP BETO LIL HOMIE!!!! I AINT HATIN....I'M JUST PARTICIPATIN!!!!!!..
HAT THE GAME...NOT THE PARTICIPANT..............STILL GOT LUV FOR BETOSCUSTOMDESIGN!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

not tyin to stir the pot!!! but how is this wagonguys contest??? i thought this was a lil contest?? no offence wagonguy just askin!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 1 2007, 02:22 PM~7812020
> *not tyin to stir the pot!!! but how is this wagonguys contest??? i thought this was a lil contest?? no offence wagonguy just askin!!
> *



x-2 i though it was a lil contest


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

x3

i was gonna start this topic this morning

then it would have been my contest :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IF THIS IS NOT A "LIL" CONTEST THEN COUNT ME OUT!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

IM IN but i still need to work on my 55 to get that out the way. One question does any one have a LS clip for sale???? Im doint an LS (I have an idea ive been thinking about since the start of the season) :loco:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I gotta Brand New 59 Elco for this


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

"NOW START BUILDING"</span>


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nobodys fuckin with him, i just asked a question, and i evan stated that!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 1 2007, 12:31 PM~7812095
> *IF THIS IS NOT A "LIL" CONTEST THEN COUNT ME OUT!!!!!!
> *


LIL IS NOT SUPPLYING THE PRIZES, WHAT DIFFERENT DOES IT MAKE? HOMIE YOUR BETTER THAN THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BITCHES..... ......READING IS YOUR FRIEND
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=304678 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 1 2007, 12:58 PM~7812276
> *nobodys fuckin with him, i just asked a question, and i evan stated that!!!!!
> *


I'M REFERRING TO WHAT OTHERS FOLLOWED WITH


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7812291
> *BITCHES.....  ......READING IS YOUR FRIEND
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=304678 :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT YOUR BEST FRIEND, HOMIE, DON'T SWEAT, I'M NOT DAWGING HIM :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7812303
> *I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT YOUR BEST FRIEND, HOMIE, DON'T SWEAT, I'M NOT DAWGING HIM :biggrin:
> *



ON THE REAL HOMIE...THIS IS NO JOKE..LEAVE ME THE FUCK OUT OF IT.........IT WAS JUST A QUESTION SOME PEOPLE ASKED........I WAS ALREADY STARTED A LIL CONTEST BETO.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 01:59 PM~7812281
> *LIL IS NOT SUPPLYING THE PRIZES, WHAT DIFFERENT DOES IT MAKE? HOMIE YOUR BETTER THAN THAT.  :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF THE RAG BETO...GODDAMN SOME OF THE PEEPS WERE JUST ASKIN! I NEVER EVEN SAID I WAS IN HOMEBOY!!!!!!! TAKE A JOKE LIL FOOLIO!!!!!!!
I TALK TO WAGONGUY MORE THAN ANY OF YOU LEVAS DO! HE GETS ALOT OF HIS PARTS AND KITS FROM ME!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKK!!!!! YOU NEED TO CHILL WITH THAT SHIAOT!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7812293
> *I'M REFERRING TO WHAT OTHERS FOLLOWED WITH
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO ! were on page 3 already and only 1 car has been posted ! LOL! you guys know this is going a good build off ! LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 1 2007, 01:03 PM~7812315
> *GET OFF THE RAG BETO...GODDAMN SOME OF THE PEEPS WERE JUST ASKIN! I NEVER EVEN SAID I WAS IN HOMEBOY!!!!!!! TAKE A JOKE LIL FOOLIO!!!!!!!
> I TALK TO WAGONGUY MORE THAN ANY OF YOU LEVAS DO! HE GETS ALOT OF HIS PARTS AND KITS FROM ME!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKK!!!!! YOU NEED TO CHILL WITH THAT SHIAOT!
> *


IT'S NOT ASKING WHEN PEOPLE SAY "I'M OUT OF IT'S HIS CONTEST" SOME PEOPLE ARE SENSITIVE AND GET PIKED ON. JUST WANT TO STOP THAT FROM HAPPENING. GET IT FOOLIO. BTW, I'M NOT ON THE RAG, JUST HAVING FUN WITH YA ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 1 2007, 01:03 PM~7812313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

"CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG"


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 02:14 PM~7812389
> *IT'S NOT ASKING WHEN PEOPLE SAY "I'M OUT OF IT'S HIS CONTEST" SOME PEOPLE ARE SENSITIVE AND GET PIKED ON. JUST WANT TO STOP THAT FROM HAPPENING. GET IT FOOLIO. BTW, I'M NOT ON THE RAG, JUST HAVING FUN WITH YA ALL. :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD LIL BETO!I UNDERSTAND............
I WAS JUST TRYIN TO HAD SOME HUMOR TOO!STILL GOT LUV FOR BETO HOMIE!!!

NOW LETS START BUILDING AND STOP FUCKIN UP THIS TOPIC WITH DRAMA!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hell, i dont know about you all but, i think i got my suspension fingered out!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 03:17 PM~7812397
> *ON THE REAL HOMIE, DON'T MAKE REMARKS IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE OUT COME, ON THE REAL.
> *



WHAT EVER THE FUCK IS GOING ON BETWEEN YOU & MINI..LEAVE THE FUCK OUT OF IT BETO..HE'S MY HOMIE, YOUR MY HOMIE...I ASK YOU THAT YOU DON'T PUT ME IN THE MIDDLE...ON THE REAL..AS FAR AS THE REMARKS...I AIN'T NO BITCH


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 11:42 AM~7811261
> *Thanks  Beto  !    any  lay  out  as  to  whats  going  to  be offered  for the  1,2,3!
> I  would  like  to  a  BEST  OF    AWARD!
> 
> ...


I think this is a REAL good idea.

From what I have read form you guys in the states lowriders are not given proper recognition at shows. 

So that leaves us with places like LIL.

I think the big prizes should be for 1st.2nd and 3rd place overall.

Then smaller prizes for best paint, best interior, best detail etc. A lot of us have a strong point and getting some recognition is always motivational. 

maybe a little homie out there building is not at a hig level yet but can get down with an airbrush. or can detail cause he has good eyesight etc.

Anyways I think Mini brought forward a very good idea since this is the BIG build off for the year.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BETO I THINK YOU STILL HAVE MY ADDY . SEND ALL THE PRIZES THERE AND SAVE THESE GUY'S THE GREEF.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7812420
> *hell, i dont know about you all but, i think i got my suspension fingered out!!!  :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OH SHIT IT'S ON


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 03:22 PM~7812443
> *ALL THIS BULL SHIT...AND FOR WHAT.  IM GOING TO HAND ALL YOU BASTIDS YOU ASSE'S ON A SILVER PLATTER ANYWAY.
> *



bring that shit on brutha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got somthin for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7812458
> *bring that shit on brutha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got somthin for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK OK ME TOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HOW ABOUT IF WE GO FOR BROKE. WINNER TAKE'S ALL. AND I MEAN ALL THE BUILD'S THAT ENTER. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 03:39 PM~7812549
> *I'M IN! :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7812558
> *THAT'S A GOOD ONE DOG.*


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7812558
> *I'M IN! :biggrin:
> *


this oughtta be interesting


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whoa no.i wouldnt do that . i would enter but if that would happen i would be pissed and end up losin a hella lots worth o money. besides, it would be my 5th car this year. not very many in my collection, mr.biggs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 04:39 PM~7812549
> *
> I AM GAME ! THAT WOULD BE THE WIN OF ALL WINS RIGHT!
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 03:41 PM~7812567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S A GOOD ONE DOG.
> *




I'LL TAKE ON ANYONE HOMIE YOU KNOW ME...WIN OR LOSS I'M IN!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


ATLEAST IT WILL BE A M.C.B.A MEMBER!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so Biggs doens't get to keep my ride..........but I'm in......


Also, how bout everyone post up what they are gonna build........almost 5 pages now and not one single pix....just bitching and moaning.

I'll post mine tonight. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

88MCLS WAS GOING TO POST SOMETHING ,BUT HE SAID NEVERMIND. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 03:47 PM~7812618
> *88MCLS WAS GOING TO POST SOMETHING ,BUT HE SAID NEVERMIND. :biggrin:
> *




HE ALREADY KNOW WHO'S GONNA TAKE IT M.C.B.A!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no, i just dont agree with the suggestion of goin for broke. i value mt models alot, ya know?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7812743
> *no, i just dont agree with the suggestion of goin for broke. i value mt models alot, ya know?
> *


IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU GUY'S. IT'S CALLED RATTELING THE CAGE'S.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kool. im sure most folks on here would liek to see my progress of some thing being finished.in other words,YALL WOULD LIKE TO SEE ME BUILD SOME THING EYE POPPING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 04:59 PM~7812743
> *no, i just dont agree with the suggestion of goin for broke. MAN ONLY THING 10 DOLLARS WILL GET YOU IS ANOTHER MODEL OR A SET OF WHEELS ! :biggrin:*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SHUT UP BITCH, I AINT IN THE MOOD


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ENOUGH TALKIN FOOS!!!! :0 LETS GET BUILDIN

























































Will Show Some Modifacations Tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7812774
> *kool. im sure most folks on here would liek to see my progress of some thing being finished.in other words,YALL WOULD LIKE TO SEE ME BUILD SOME THING EYE POPPING
> *


IT DON'T MATTER WHAT YOU BUILD OR HOW YOU BUILD IT. WHAT MATTER'S IS THAT YOU BUILD IT AND FINISH IT.  AND MAKE IT FUN.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sarcasm? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 05:04 PM~7812799
> *SHUT UP BITCH, I AINT IN THE MOOD
> *


OH I FORGOT YOUR ARE OFF THE CHAIN S !</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

zfelix78caddy, i can't wait to see it, hopeit turns out how you want it to!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 03:07 PM~7812821
> *sarcasm? :dunno:
> *


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kool


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I will post pics before deadline to enter. I am unsure if I want to do a 63 Impala, 71 Riviera or a cutty. 





P.S. parecen viejas... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

71 riviera


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 04:07 PM~7812828
> *OH  I  FORGOT  YOUR  DAM CUZ THERE OFF THE CHAINS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont appreciate sarcasm


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 03:08 PM~7812832
> *zfelix78caddy, i can't wait to see it, hopeit turns out how you want it to!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks alot just wait till you guys see the idea i got for the bed :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 05:21 PM~7812932
> *i dont appreciate sarcasm
> *



THEN YOUR ON THE WRONG SITE FUZZY NUTS !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SHUT UP BITCH I AINT IN THA MOOD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 05:34 PM~7813046
> *SHUT UP BITCH I AINT IN THA MOOD
> *


lol! YOU FUNNY LOW ROLLERS M.C.C.  EVEN BUILDING A KIT LET ALONE GOING TO BE IN THIS BUILD OFF?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no biatch cuz the club topic got out of hand cuz of your smart ass comments thats why


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 1 2007, 03:25 PM~7812973
> *thanks alot just wait till you guys see the idea i got for the bed :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:
> *


I can't wait til u post pics.........thinking of a little "sumthin sumthin" for the bed, are ya...cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 1 2007, 05:49 PM~7813150
> *no biatch cuz the club topic got out of hand cuz of your smart ass comments thats why
> *


LOL! ITS ME THAT KEEPS YOU FROM BUILDING ! GOOD 1 !  BUILD THAT IS !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 04:53 PM~7813183
> *LOL!  ITS  ME  THAT  KEEPS  YOU  FROM BUILDING  !  GOOD  1 !   BUILD  THAT  IS  ! </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT IM STILL A ROOKIE CAN I JOIN THIS ONE :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 04:20 PM~7813342
> *BUT IM STILL A ROOKIE CAN I JOIN THIS ONE :0
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 04:20 PM~7813342
> *BUT IM STILL A ROOKIE CAN I JOIN THIS ONE :0
> *


LOL.........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

AIGHT YALL....SINCE YA KNOW I AINT BUILDING ANYTHING FOR THIS,ILL OFFER TO JUDGE..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, i leave for sac for one day, and this gets 5 deep, its a l.i.l contest, i just started the topic cuz i was anxious!!!

so lets get entering these builds, and get to building...

ill be entering my pics later when i find out what im buildin, and my older brother is entering also... 

*beto* since your supllying all the awards,AND judging, you can keep the stuff at your house/office/wherever the hell you are LOL


i might even throw in a prize, for ..... uhhhh.... something!!!! LOL

so lets all start building!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 05:36 PM~7813788
> *AIGHT YALL....SINCE YA KNOW I AINT BUILDING ANYTHING FOR THIS,ILL OFFER TO JUDGE..
> *


me too :cheesy:  :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 05:36 PM~7813788
> *AIGHT YALL....SINCE YA KNOW I AINT BUILDING ANYTHING FOR THIS,ILL OFFER TO JUDGE..
> *


na fuck that shit you got to build. you cant get away that easy. dam cheerleader's


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 05:50 PM~7813876
> *na fuck that shit you got to build. you cant get away that easy. dam cheerleader's
> *



:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and oh ya beto, i didnt even buy anything but paint today in sac, so if i need anything i will talk at ya


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WE DON'T NEED JUDGE'S. WE GOT A POLL METER.

AND HERE IS MY ENTRY.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice. cant wait to get my hands on one...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 05:56 PM~7813924
> *WE DON'T NEED JUDGE'S. WE GOT A POLL METER.
> 
> AND HERE IS MY ENTRY.
> ...


 :0 ,,,,,all i have right now not touched is 65 linc,,,02 H2,,,,and 41 Woody


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 05:59 PM~7813945
> *:0 ,,,,,all i have right now not touched is 65 linc,,,02 H2,,,,and 41 Woody
> *


DO THE 02 H2 HOMIE.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 06:02 PM~7813968
> *DO THE 02 H2 HOMIE.
> *


ill give it a try ,,,,,,not as good as you guys ,,,but ill try only to get better is to BUILD!!!!! get a pic in a minute


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 06:03 PM~7813979
> *ill give it a try ,,,,,,not as good as you guys ,,,but ill try only to get better is to BUILD!!!!! get a pic in a minute
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 05:50 PM~7813876
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>AND FOR THE RECORD I AINT NO CHEERLEADER*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well i thought it was 02 not sure


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 06:11 PM~7814035
> *biggs you know i cant build for shit...
> 
> i also have yet to open a model..doors and all..
> ...


gotta try,,,,,,,,,,im gonna try i opened 2 models so far door n trunk and not built just practice,,,,,but im gonna try


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 06:11 PM~7814035
> *biggs you know i cant build for shit...
> 
> i also have yet to open a model..doors and all..
> ...


THERE IS ALOT OF GUY'S ON HERE WHO THINK THEY CANT BUILD FOR SHIT . BUT THEY ARE GOING TO AT LEAST GIVE IT A TRY. I THINK YOU GOT TO TRY BEFORE YOU SAY YOU CAN'T BUILD.

DAM!!!!! BODINE BEAT ME TOO IT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7814087
> *THERE IS ALOT OF GUY'S ON HERE WHO THINK THEY CANT BUILD FOR SHIT . BUT THEY ARE GOING TO AT LEAST GIVE IT A TRY. I THINK YOU GOT TO TRY BEFORE YOU SAY YOU CAN'T BUILD.
> 
> DAM!!!!! BODINE BEAT ME TOO IT.
> *


ill look at what i got in stock,but no garuntees...

ill have my decision by tonight


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 06:18 PM~7814103
> *ill look at what i got in stock,but no garuntees...
> 
> ill have my decision by tonight
> *


your decision on what your BUILDING RIGHT!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got my decision, and my bro got his, after dinner, ill take pics...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok so here we go!

my brother is entering his 59 caddy, i dont know exactly what hes diong to it, but he said its a suprize, cuz its going to be crazy....

all i know about his is that theres giong to be 19 inch spokes on it...


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/Picture%20040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


and heres my entry, (the stuff you see MIGHT go into this build) 

im not going to tell ya what im doing to this, it will be a suprise :biggrin:



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/Picture%20041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


so lets see some entries, we got.... 4 so far?

lets get at least 20 entries :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 09:08 PM~7814520
> *WILL THERES 4 MONTHS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUILD 16 ! </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

QUESTION? IS IT ONLY ONE ENTRY PER PERSON?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 07:25 PM~7814632
> *WILL  THERES  4  MONTHS  I  MIGHT  BE  ABLE  TO  BUILD  16  !   :biggrin:
> *



:0

lol, i thought you said only one?

its good tho, if you can put out 16 of your MOST DETAILED builds ever, then go with it, just make sure there all entered b4 whenever we decided for the entry date LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 07:32 PM~7814694
> *QUESTION? IS IT ONLY ONE ENTRY PER PERSON?
> *



i think so, cuz then you can focus on once build at a time, and detail the shyte out of it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 09:32 PM~7814694
> * 1 MIGHT BE TO MUCH LOL !  :biggrin:*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 08:25 PM~7814632
> *WILL  THERES  4  MONTHS  I  MIGHT  BE  ABLE  TO  BUILD  16  !   :biggrin:
> *


whore:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 09:46 PM~7814831
> *whore:
> *


JUST TRING TO GET THIS BACK TO A NORMAL PACE ONCE AGAIN SO WE ALL CAN ENJOY BUILDING WITH EACH OTHER !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OOPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DOUBLE OOPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRIPLE OOPS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:

BEST OVERALL:
1st PLACE
2nd PLACE
3rd PLACE
4th PLACE

SPECIAL AWARDS:
BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS CHOICE AWARD
BEST BUILT AWARD
BEST PEOPLE CHOICE
BEST ENGINE
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST STEREO
BEST CANDY
BEST PATTERNS
BEST MODS
BEST HOT/STREET ROD
BEST USE OF RESIN
BEST ROOKIE BUILDER
BEST BEGINNER AWARD

I WILL POST PRIZES UP TOMORROW


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 07:54 PM~7814907
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...



DAMN!!!!

with that many prizes and shit, everyone can win something!!!!

thanx for your contribution beto!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 09:54 PM~7814907
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 07:58 PM~7814951
> *3 AWARDS  I  NEVER  EVER  HEARD  OF  !
> 
> ATLEAST  WITH THE  LAST  2  NO ONE  SHOULD  GIVE  A  REASON  NOT  TO  ENTER  NOW  !    SO  SHUT THE  HELL  UP !  YOU  GOT  TILL  THE  11TH  OF  MAY  TO  FIND  A KIT  AND  TO  GET  WITH IT !  YOU  HAVE  4  MONTHS  PLENTY  OF  TIME  FOR  MOST  BUILDERS  AND  ENOUGH  TIME  FOR  THE  NEWBIES  TO  CHANGE  THINGS  UP  AS  THEY  LEARN  WHILE  BUILDING !
> ...


im a rookie :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

"BEST USE OF RESIN"
HARDLY ANYONE USES A RESIN TO CUT UP, THIS WAY SOMEONE WILL TAKE THAT CHALLLENGE.

"BEST ROOKIE BUILDER"
FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS POSTED PICUTRES OF THIER MODELS AND ARE ROOKIE BUILDERS.

"BEST BEGINNER AWARD"
FOR SOMEONE THAT TOOK THE FIRST STEP AND ENTER HIS /HER MODEL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 10:00 PM~7814972
> *im a rookie  :biggrin:
> *



ROOKIE ONLY MEANS THE DOOR IS OPEN FOR A GREAT FUTURE ! LOOK AT AS THE FRIST STEP TO THE TOP OF THE GAME ! AND REMEBER TO NEVER STOP CLIMBING TO THE TOP ! YOU'LL ALWAYS HAVE SOME LEARNING IN THIS HOBBY NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE ! THERE WILL ALWAYS BE SOMEONE BETTER ON YOUR WAY UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 10:04 PM~7815024
> *"BEST USE OF RESIN"
> HARDLY ANYONE USES A RESIN TO CUT UP, THIS WAY SOMEONE WILL TAKE THAT CHALLLENGE.
> *



SHIT I CUT UP ANYTHING LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN VATOS YOU GUYS ARE GOIN CRAZY WITH THIS SHIT. SO WHERE DO I FIT IN;ROOKIE-NOVICE-BEGINNER-OR JUST SOME LAME ASS VATO THAT CANT BUILD WORTH OF SHIT. WHATEVER YOU VATOS DECIDE IM IN, JUST GOT TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IM GOIN TO BUILD.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 1 2007, 03:10 PM~7812848
> *I will post pics before deadline to enter. I am unsure if I want to do a 63 Impala, 71 Riviera or a cutty.
> P.S. parecen viejas...  :0
> *


X100 ON THAT EARLIER SHIT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7815122
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN VATOS YOU GUYS ARE GOIN CRAZY WITH THIS SHIT. SO WHERE DO I FIT IN;ROOKIE-NOVICE-BEGINNER-OR JUST SOME LAME ASS VATO THAT CANT BUILD WORTH OF SHIT. WHATEVER YOU VATOS DECIDE IM IN, JUST GOT TO FIGURE OUT WHAT IM GOIN TO BUILD.
> *



WE GOT YOU THE <span style='color:green'>MEXIHONKY  ? I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU WOULD AWARD INBREEDS UP IN HERE ! LOL !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-FUK U PUNK.....























































J/K VATO I DONT GIVE A FUK WHAT THE TITLE IS JUST AS LONG AS I GET AN AWARD FROM YOU GUYS(mini-biggs-wagonguy) I KNO IT WOULD BE SOMTHIN TIGHT.
Y SI VATO PURO MICHOACAN Y QUE PUTOS.... AY YA AY VIVA MEXICO CABRONES......


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 08:41 PM~7815368
> *ORALE VATO-FUK U PUNK.....
> J/K VATO I DONT GIVE A FUK WHAT THE TITLE IS JUST AS LONG AS I GET AN AWARD FROM YOU GUYS(mini-biggs-wagonguy) I KNO IT WOULD BE SOMTHIN TIGHT.
> Y SI VATO PURO MICHOACAN Y QUE PUTOS.... AY YA AY VIVA MEXICO CABRONES......
> *



:0

i just got my name put in with the big dawgz? :0

welp, i just got my award, I WIN!!!! 

LOL, thanx bro, but i wont be judging or giving awards/prizes, that beto, and if anyone else wants to of couse :biggrin:

hell, i might even offer up some stuff for this build :wow:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shit, if i get a kit, imight enter, i probably won't win an award, but i'll enter, i like a challenge


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 10:41 PM~7815368
> *ORALE VATO-FUK U PUNK.....
> J/K VATO I DONT GIVE A FUK WHAT THE TITLE IS JUST AS LONG AS I GET AN AWARD FROM YOU GUYS(mini-biggs-wagonguy) I KNO IT WOULD BE SOMTHIN TIGHT.
> Y SI VATO PURO MICHOACAN Y QUE PUTOS.... AY YA AY VIVA MEXICO CABRONES......
> *


 PLEASE ENJOY YOURSELF AND HAVE FUN ! </span>


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 07:54 PM~7814907
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Now that's some funny shit biggs......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 10:50 PM~7815451
> *
> *


 :biggrin: MAN DID I START SOMETHING ?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 08:44 PM~7815395
> *:0
> 
> i just got my name put in with the big dawgz? :0
> ...


ORALE VATO-DIDNT MEAN TO DISLEAD YOU VATO EVEN THO YOU BUILD SOME BAD ASS SHIT, PERO I THOUGHT YOU THREE VATOS WERE THE ONLY ONES TO OFFER UP ANY PRIZES.











































J/K VATO YOU ARE THE SHIT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where would i fit in beginner,,,,rookie?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 08:52 PM~7815472
> *ORALE VATO-DIDNT MEAN TO DISLEAD YOU VATO EVEN THO YOU BUILD SOME BAD ASS SHIT, PERO I THOUGHT YOU THREE VATOS WERE THE ONLY ONES TO OFFER UP ANY PRIZES.
> J/K VATO YOU ARE THE SHIT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



LOL :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 08:49 PM~7815440
> * PLEASE  ENJOY  YOURSELF  AND  HAVE  FUN ! </span>
> *


ORALE VATO-THAT COOL PERO GIVE ME DA 411 WAT COULD I HAVE DONE BETTER, BESIDES EVERYTHING, YA KNO WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT ACCORDING TO MY LEVEL HOMIE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How about we just leave this to the build off and if you wanna talk about wether your a rookie, novice, expert, etc in the randum shit topic......already 8 pages of everyone wondering what they are.........

Just post up what your gonna build and then go build.........

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 07:52 PM~7815472
> *ORALE VATO-DIDNT MEAN TO DISLEAD YOU VATO EVEN THO YOU BUILD SOME BAD ASS SHIT, PERO I KNEW BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS WAS OFFERING ALL THE PRIZES
> J/K VATO YOU ARE THE SHIT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:

BEST OVERALL:
1st PLACE
2nd PLACE
3rd PLACE
4th PLACE

SPECIAL AWARDS:
BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS CHOICE AWARD
BEST BUILT AWARD
BEST PEOPLE CHOICE
BEST ENGINE
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST STEREO
BEST CANDY
BEST PATTERNS
BEST MODS
BEST HOT/STREET ROD
BEST USE OF RESIN
BEST ROOKIE BUILDER
BEST BEGINNER AWARD

I WILL POST PRIZES UP TOMORROW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

All I see is talking and no pictures? 8 pages of it. :uh:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKIN? YOU CALLED MISS CLEO DIDNT YA. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7815578
> *How about we just leave this to the build off and if you wanna talk about wether your a rookie, novice, expert, etc in the randum shit topic......already 8 pages of everyone wondering what they are.........
> 
> Just post up what your gonna build and then go build.........
> ...



X-2

i posted what im building, and im started on it already LOL

ill prolly post up mockup pics later tonigth! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 1 2007, 09:09 PM~7815618
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE HOW DID YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKIN? YOU CALLED MISS CLEO DIDNT YA. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 06:20 PM~7814119
> *your decision on what your BUILDING RIGHT!!!
> *


whats that supposed to mean..... :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i started


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2007, 09:13 PM~7815656
> *whats that supposed to mean..... :angry:
> *


on what model your gonna enter :biggrin: the more build i see the morei learn


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i started too :cheesy:

since i started this topic, and made a few arguments.... this is what your going against (im saying that as if its something special) LOL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I am in here is my entry :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so taht makes.... 6 entries i think?

keep these entries coming!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what i ot so far .........note: this kit only came with back hatch opening and no engine


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie you didn't waste no time cuttin that up


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 09:35 PM~7815837
> *what i ot so far .........note:  this kit only came with back hatch opening and no engine
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit, he aint kidding, any ideas on engines?

and IMO, dont use the d's, cuz thats like putting BMX rims on a semi LOL :cheesy:

but if YOU like it, thats ALL THAT MATTERS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 09:35 PM~7815837
> *what i ot so far .........note:  this kit only came with back hatch opening and no engine
> *



damn!! So far so good!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dont kow im workin on gettin an engine ,,,,i got a bunch but none complete,,,,,where can i order engine kits


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 09:50 PM~7815984
> *dont kow im workin on gettin an engine ,,,,i got a bunch but none complete,,,,,where can i order engine kits
> *



i got a nice caddy escalade engine that will work for that, i think 

or a hemI!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's what I'm doin......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 1 2007, 09:04 PM~7816084
> *Here's what I'm doin......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE KIT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SO U CAN SEE THE CHASSIS THROUGH THE BED =]





































Got Rid Of That Wack Ass Door Post And Left The Wing Window


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wanted this kit for a long time, what better time to build it then now....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Felix.........startin strong.......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the rest of the bed is gonna get capped and moulded and ima put the hydros and batts near the tail gate and gonna putty up the top of the frame and mould it then do brake lines hydro lines ect. ect. ect. :biggrin:

Just Goin Full Custom Not Radical


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good Zack!! 

Remember, this build off is for 3 months.........you got plenty of time to build that and the 59. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 1 2007, 10:08 PM~7816111
> *Damn Felix.........startin strong.......
> *



thank alot bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK I'M IN ....I'LL POST PICS UP OF MY BUILD TOMMOROW MORNING....I'LL ENTER IF I DONT HAVE TO GIVE MY RIDE UP IN THE END...I GOT TOO MUCH INVESTED IN IT ALREADY!!!!!!!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

im a rookie can i enter???
how do i enter???


i know i wont win but im here to learn 
but never know 

if i can i will enter wit a 94imp


thanx


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 10:09 PM~7816116
> *looks good Zack!!
> 
> Remember,  this build off is for 3 months.........you got plenty of time to build that and the 59.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL i Gotta Hurry And Get Another Car In The Show Circut Since The Trucks Gonna Retire In Indiana :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, what the hell, I'll give it a shot. :biggrin: 

Here's my entry for the All Out Build Off,










This will be my first time opening a model up, and I plan on trying some patterns for the first time on this one.

I know I know, I shouldn't attempt opening doors for the first time on a 4-door. That's why this one will be a 2-door. Well, kinda, you'll see what I mean when I start cutting.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 1 2007, 10:09 PM~7816119
> *OK I'M IN ....I'LL POST PICS UP OF MY BUILD TOMMOROW MORNING....I'LL ENTER IF I DONT HAVE TO GIVE MY RIDE UP IN THE END...I GOT TOO MUCH INVESTED IN IT ALREADY!!!!!!!
> *



im with you on that one, too much money spent on it, i think anthony was just fuckin around wif us LOL :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

not my first attempt at open doors ........... but hopefully first sucessful attempt :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... talk about a hot topic....10 pages just like that (mostly bullshit) i gotta dig into my closet for somethin to build...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+May 1 2007, 10:10 PM~7816127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I may know! Passion the nissan? :0 :0 Am I close? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 10:38 PM~7816245
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> I think I may know!  Passion the nissan?    :0  :0    Am I close?  :biggrin:
> *


You fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 1 2007, 10:41 PM~7816252
> *You fucker!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I'm smart, pimpin. :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

im a rookie can i enter???
how do i enter???


i know i wont win but eh im here to learn 
but u never know 

if i can i will enter wit a 94imp


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn dude, that picture skuuured me.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, i'm in!

I'm undecided on which model to build tho.










or


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 the 64 caddy :thumbsup: love that bodystyle 


i changed mine to a 67impala 

kept looking over the monte and i just dont really want to cut into it :scrutinize: just looks a bit overwhelming


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 2 2007, 12:03 AM~7816350
> *:0 the 64 caddy  :thumbsup: love that bodystyle
> i changed mine to a 67impala
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same. Only reason i cant decide is because i've never built either of them before. I would like to do my best on both of them. And this build-off is to do your best.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7815583
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS ENTER ! 93/94 CAPRICE ! 2DR ! 




















AND YOU KNOW WHEN YOU SEE THE CLOCK WHAT TIME IT IS ! LOL ! 











































































NOW I MIXED RESIN WITH PLASTIC ! LOL ! IT STILL NEEDS MORE WORK ON THE ROOF BUT ITS MY START TO THIS ! i WILL UP DATE WHEN I GET MORE PROGRESS ! HOPE YOU ALL READY TO BRING IT CAUSE THIS TIME  ITS  ALL OUT  !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't worry Mini, I got somethin' for ya!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

GOT MY FIRST PROBLEM!!

I Guess I Goott Re Construct The Whole Interior Pan :uh: :uh: :uh:





































gonna make these cuts tomarrow in the AM :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whats the chassie and pan look like? Maybe you can some how build off of that?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey fools, when you were all cryin at the start i entered my entry, on the first page!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 1 2007, 09:36 AM~7810298
> *ALRIGHT, so wagonguy doesnt have a nervous break down i will post what i am building!! not to many details yet but, i am going to do alot of things to this!!!
> 
> 
> ...




like 9 pages ago!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and i am not afraid to cut resin up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 05:25 AM~7817098
> *like 9 pages ago!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and i am not afraid to cut resin up!!  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL

nervous breakdown.... I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO START BUIDLNG!!! :biggrin:

so far we got it going, but we neeed more, MORE I SAID!!!!

lol... :cheesy: :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN A 11 PAGES :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE MY ENTRY AND STARTED YESTERDAY!*

*ALL CLEANED UP AND READY*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait to see what you do to that 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i really need one of those ls clips!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 10:32 AM~7818423
> *i really need one of those ls clips!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

THIS POST IS TO FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , MAN MINI YOUR FUCKIN HALARIOUS, ANYWAYS, MY RIDE IS STARTED BUT NO WHERE NEAR AS STARTED AS 408'S, LOL, CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BUILDS GUYS AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 11:32 AM~7818423
> *i really need one of those ls clips!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


if you would come to the show this weekend, i'll have a few


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7819021
> *if you would come to the show this weekend, i'll have a few
> *



ha,ha i hear ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just some quick pics!! resin is way differant to work with, but i am handleing it!! just some rough body work and the hood popped next the trunk, then the doors!! alot of work just left on the body itself!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

where can i get one of these tops atthis is wut im trying make... a buick roadmaster


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 01:54 AM~7816829
> *MINIDREAMS  ENTER  ! 93/94  CAPRICE  !  2DR  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well im gonna throw mine down too, havent actually completed anything in a while, but ill see what I can do. 
my base is a 51 belair


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I decided to go with the caddy, thanks to a few people who helpped me choose! Biggs helpped me out as well. So before i break open the seal on the model, i'm getting a few more things together first. After all, we do have 4 months!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i didnt check all 11 pages, but ill be a contender with a pebble pushin 97 f-150 longbed lightnin-tized truck. 








As far as body mods already, lightning front clip, lightning moldings on the cab & bed, shaved gas door, shaved bedrails, molded in tailgate, frenched in license plate on driverside, mild triangulated notch for the rear chunk clearance, shaved 3rd brake light, shaved tailgate handle, emblems and etc...
20" wheels from 1965 ford galaxie 500 repop kit. 
























engine from lightning as well


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 2 2007, 09:53 AM~7819021
> *if you would come to the show this weekend, i'll have a few
> *



what show is that I need one TOO :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

A SHOW IN INDIANAPOLIS, INDIANA!!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

well thanx i got no anwer so i guess i cant enter


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 2 2007, 03:06 PM~7820609
> *well thanx i got no anwer so i guess i cant enter
> *



NO ANSWER FOR WHAT??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 03:53 PM~7813183
> *LOL!  ITS  ME  THAT  KEEPS  YOU  FROM BUILDING  !  GOOD  1 !   BUILD  THAT  IS  !
> *


alright now. what tha fuck is your problem with me man? why the hell you allwayz gettin smart with someone and not just me! yea you are a great builder but damn just cuz you build well doesnt mean you put every body down! besides, you dont stop me from buildin any thing! so quit postin smart ass stuff and YOU go build.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

COOL I'M IN. SHIT, I JUST NOTICED 12 PAGES I WONDER WHERE I GOT 220 FROM :angry: . I MAY ENTER MY REPLICA OF THAT LUXURIOUS MONTE CARLO








SINCE IT WILL ALL OUT FOR ME SINCE I'M OPENING DOORS AND AND A TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what? this is only 12 pages


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 2 2007, 03:10 PM~7820652
> *alright now. what tha fuck is your problem with me man? why the hell you allwayz gettin smart with someone and not just me! yea you are a great builder but damn just cuz you build well doesnt mean you put every body down! besides, you dont stop me from buildin any thing! so quit postin smart ass stuff and YOU go build.
> *



I THINK IT CAUSE HE IS TRYIN TO GET YOU RILLED UP AND STEP UP AND TRY TO PROVE HIM WRONG!! AND BUILD YOUR ASS OFF!! TRYIN TO MOTIVATE YOU!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i am damn straight motivated right now with 2 cars goin at the same time! and not my camaro and 72 i mean im finishin my caddy and my 66 gto


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 02:11 PM~7820668
> *COOL I'M IN.  AND DAMN 220 PAGES, SO WHAT HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN DOING TO GET 220 PAGES :0
> *



you mean replies que no big vato?


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 04:09 PM~7820642
> *NO ANSWER FOR WHAT??
> *


page10



good lookin out homie


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

what's the deadline to enter????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 2 2007, 03:17 PM~7820736
> *page10
> good lookin out homie
> *



YA BRO YOU CAN ENTER TAKE PICS OF WHAT YOU ARE ENTERING AND POST IT HERE!! ALSO GO BACK TO THE FIRST PAGE AND FIRST POST THEY EXPLAIN IT THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 2 2007, 03:16 PM~7820716
> *i am damn straight motivated right now with 2 cars goin at the same time! and not my camaro and 72 i mean im finishin my caddy and my 66 gto
> *



COOL BRO, LETS SEE THEM POST YOUR BUILDS UP IN A THREAD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 2 2007, 02:17 PM~7820728
> *you mean replies que no big vato?
> *


I EDITED MY POST


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 2 2007, 03:26 PM~7820805
> *what's the deadline to enter????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I THINK THEY SAY IN THE FIRST POST ON THE FIRST PAGE!!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2007, 04:27 PM~7820824
> *YA BRO YOU CAN ENTER TAKE PICS OF WHAT YOU ARE ENTERING AND POST IT HERE!! ALSO GO BACK TO THE FIRST PAGE AND FIRST POST THEY EXPLAIN IT THERE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


u seen the pic rite thats wat i want to build 
thanx homie

one love


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

here is my entry,i took that pic last night,then passed the fuck out from drinkin more r&r than i should have yesterday mornin...at least i didnt chug half the bottle this time... :biggrin: 

and trust me i am goin ALL OUT ON THIS ONE...new paint too.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 2 2007, 02:06 PM~7820609
> *well thanx i got no anwer so i guess i cant enter
> *


YES YOU CAN ENTER...

THERES NO SPECIFIC EXPERIENCE LEVEL JUST HAVE TO START WITH BRAND NEW KIT AND POST PICS OF PROGRESS IF YOU CAN..

BUT YOU HAVE TO POST PIC OF ENTRY WITH DATE AND YOUR NAME....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 2 2007, 03:19 PM~7821285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u really gonna cut up a diecast?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

REMEMBER PEOPLE WERE STICKING TO ALL OUT THAT MEANS YOUR SHIOT MUST BE OPEN THATS LIKE MANDITORY LOL DETAILED ENGINES DETAILED TRUNKS DETAILED CHASSIS CUSTOM INTERIORS CUSTOM PAINT


SAVE ALL THAT STOCK SHIOT FOR THE TRADITIONAL BUILD OFF :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: DIECAST :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 2 2007, 03:23 PM~7821315
> *u really gonna cut up a diecast?
> *


    

you will see....

the hood and trunk already open so its a matter of opening the doors.... :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 2 2007, 05:20 PM~7821301
> *YES YOU CAN ENTER...
> 
> THERES NO SPECIFIC EXPERIENCE LEVEL JUST HAVE TO START WITH BRAND NEW KIT AND POST PICS OF PROGRESS IF YOU CAN..
> ...


ok i will do that 2 nite


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

*AND NO HATING ON ME BECAUSE IM BUILDING A DIE CAST*

EVEN FOR ME BEING A ROOKIE ITS STILL AN ALL OUT FOR WHAT IM THINKIN....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 2 2007, 02:29 PM~7821369
> *AND NO HATING ON ME BECAUSE IM BUILDING A DIE CAST
> 
> EVEN FOR ME BEING A ROOKIE ITS STILL AN ALL OUT FOR WHAT IM THINKIN....
> *


  :dunno: i* don't kno i would think i plastic model would be more of a challange cause it gives you a chance to cut open the trunk and doors for a better look of how to open them and show that you can do it, but in your case you should just get the DONK, OR LOWRIDER MODEL KIT, that way you don't have to strip the paint on the diecast*.(my 2ct.) :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my entery


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2007, 03:53 PM~7821516
> *  :dunno: i don't kno i would think i plastic model would be more of a challange cause it gives you a chance to cut open the trunk and doors for a better look of how to open them and show that you can do it, but in your case you should just get the DONK, OR LOWRIDER MODEL KIT, that way you don't have to strip the paint on the diecast.(my 2ct.) :biggrin:
> *


understandable,but i like to be different... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i didnt like how the cuts in the custom sunroof came out so i just cut the whole roof off i think it looks pretty cooo 



















and also got the first layer of body fork on the frame almost done and im oulding the bed as we speak


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

IM IN, GONNA DO ME UP A CUSTOM 76 IMPALA 4DR. NO-POST, LOW LOW


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 2 2007, 03:19 PM~7821285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't you get a plastic model at micheals or something. :dunno: im real sure ryan or beto will give you a good deal on one. don't be a dee,dee,ree.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Vengence you ever try to cut up a die cast ! 


honestly begin differnt will fuck u up if you try to cut the doors open on that kit ! get the plastic kit ! but i have went throw 2 bodies already trying to opening up a caddy ! between have the body missing for the lower chrome and the hood hinging on the doors its totally got me stumped ! 

And not knocking you but i would pick a totally differnt kit ! (MY 2 Cents also ) 

think about before you hurt your self and tair up a nice kit !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 2 2007, 04:22 PM~7821675
> *IM IN, GONNA DO ME UP A CUSTOM 76 IMPALA 4DR. NO-POST, LOW LOW
> 
> 
> ...



good to see you entering bryan, this will be your first lowlow kit, so i recommend making it a vert top, so you dont bash it up later on and derbvy it LOL

i cant wait to see what your going to do with this, if you need any advice, just ask on here, (not in a new thread LOL) and someone will answer

so get to building!!!!!










and fro everyone else, it looks like we having a good turnout so far, keep these entries coming, i think we have like 10 entries so far?

ill get pics of what i have so far, later on tonigth!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TOMMOROW I'M GOING OUT TO HOBBY LOBBY TO SEE HOW MUCH THE F&TF MONTE CARLO KIT IS AND TO SEE HOW MUCH STYRENE IS SO I CAN GET TO BUILDING :biggrin: .


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 09:17 PM~7823432
> *TOMMOROW I'M GOING OUT TO HOBBY LOBBY TO SEE HOW MUCH THE F&TF MONTE CARLO KIT IS AND TO SEE HOW MUCH STYRENE IS SO I CAN GET TO BUILDING :biggrin: .
> *


I was there today homie, the one by me sells it for 14.99. Maybe yours is cheaper?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 10:17 PM~7823438
> *I was there today homie, the one by me sells it for 14.99. Maybe yours is cheaper?
> *


 40% off coupon Homie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2007, 09:24 PM~7823506
> *40% off coupon Homie.
> *


I could have used that before spending 30 bucks there tonight on supplies...and not very many. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 08:17 PM~7823438
> *I was there today homie, the one by me sells it for 14.99. Maybe yours is cheaper?
> *


AS LONG IT DOESN'T GO OVER 27 I'M GOOD CAUSE THATS ALL I HAVE ON ME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 10:42 PM~7823680
> *AS LONG IT DOESN'T GO OVER 27 I'M GOOD CAUSE THATS ALL I HAVE ON ME
> *



HEY IT UP BETO ! HIS TAG IS IN MY SIG ! IF YOUR NOT DEALING WITH MARK ALREADY ! I THINK BETO HAS THE KIT 12.00 SHIPPED ! I MIGHT BE WRONG BUT IT WON'T HURT TO CHECK ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 08:50 PM~7823755
> *HEY  IT  UP  BETO !  HIS  TAG  IS  IN MY  SIG !    IF  YOUR  NOT  DEALING  WITH  MARK  ALREADY  !  I  THINK BETO  HAS  THE  KIT  12.00  SHIPPED !  I  MIGHT  BE  WRONG  BUT  IT  WON'T  HURT  TO  CHECK !  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL CHECK HIM OUT TOMMOROW IF EVERYTHING HERE IS TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so im going to be making a sliding ragtop on this..... :biggrin:











it WILL slide LOL :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 2 2007, 09:06 PM~7823880
> *so im going to be making a sliding ragtop on this..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 2 2007, 09:06 PM~7823880
> *so im going to be making a sliding ragtop on this..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sliding door to :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2007, 09:11 PM~7823932
> *sliding door to  :0
> *



maybe :biggrin: :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 09:10 PM~7823915
> *NICE
> *



That should look good bro :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 2 2007, 09:12 PM~7823935
> *maybe :biggrin: :0
> *


that would be awsome ,,,havent seen one,,, maybe ill put HEMI in my HUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2007, 09:13 PM~7823948
> *that would be awsome ,,,havent seen one,,, maybe ill put HEMI in my HUMMER :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:

lol, it went out today!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 2 2007, 09:16 PM~7823976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> lol, it went out today!
> *


just hope it looks big enough under hod ,,,,,,gotta cut out undercarriage ,,,,cuz it has a partial fake lookin tranny n shyt on it  ,,,,so ill try n make it look good,,,with before and after ppics


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 08:17 PM~7823432
> *TOMMOROW I'M GOING OUT TO HOBBY LOBBY TO SEE HOW MUCH THE F&TF MONTE CARLO KIT IS AND TO SEE HOW MUCH STYRENE IS SO I CAN GET TO BUILDING :biggrin: .
> *


ORALE VATO-SORRY HOMIE I BEAT YA TO IT PERO GET IT ANYWAYS, IVE NEVER DONE THIS KIT BEFORE, IT HAS ALOT OF XTRAS I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR IT, NOW IF I COULD ONLY FIGURE OUT HOW TO APPLY THEM TO THE CAR ILL BE IN BUSINESS(SPELL CHEK)
































IM STILL TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH WHEELS THO. HELL I MIGHT EVEN PAINT THEM I DUNNO :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

gold d's uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 2 2007, 09:18 PM~7824008
> *ORALE VATO-SORRY HOMIE I BEAT YA TO IT PERO GET IT ANYWAYS, IVE NEVER DONE THIS KIT BEFORE, IT HAS ALOT OF XTRAS I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR IT, NOW IF I COULD ONLY FIGURE OUT HOW TO APPLY THEM TO THE CAR ILL BE IN BUSINESS(SPELL CHEK)
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. YEAH JUST NEED TO CHECK OUT HOW MUCH EVERYTHINGS GONNA BE AND BUY SOME WHEELS FROM BETO AND SOME PUMPS AND HARD LINE FROM SCALE-LOWS AND I'LL BE IN BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Prize list yet?,,,,,,not that ill win ,,,but would like to see it


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-FUK YEAH HOMIE WERE ALL IN BUSINESS NOW LETS START HAVIN SOME FUN........


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

SIMON


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 2 2007, 09:25 PM~7824067
> *ORALE VATO-FUK YEAH HOMIE WERE ALL IN BUSINESS NOW LETS START HAVIN SOME FUN........
> *



X- 10894375234890457898458904 ish....

:cheesy:

lets get this party started RIIIGHT Lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like we're getting a real good turnout!

Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna get my ass handed to me on this one?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 2 2007, 09:51 PM~7824280
> *Looks like we're getting a real good turnout!
> 
> Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna get my ass handed to me on this one?
> *



maybe cuz you need to finish something LOL :cheesy:

(this is a perfect excuse to finish something)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 2 2007, 09:52 PM~7824292
> *maybe cuz you need to finish something LOL :cheesy:
> 
> (this is a perfect excuse to finish something)
> *


I'm working on something else right now that I have to get finished, so I probably won't start on this one til sometime next week. 

The Monte LS build off last summer got me back to building for a little while, so maybe this one will do the same.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7824352
> *I'm working on something else right now that I have to get finished, so I probably won't start on this one til sometime next week.
> 
> The Monte LS build off last summer got me back to building for a little while, so maybe this one will do the same.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

FUCKIT!!! I'm in. Its 4 months long, I should have time to build something. 

I get off work, I'll go thru the stash and find a nice kit and snap a pic. :biggrin: 
I'm thinking the Johan caddy! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 11:03 PM~7824409
> *FUCKIT!!!  I'm in.  Its 4 months long,  I should have time to build something.
> 
> I get off work,  I'll go thru the stash and find a nice kit and snap a pic.  :biggrin:
> ...


Good choice! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

My entry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THIS PIC IS TEMPERARY FOR NOW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the el dogg kit there. Untouched. Still sealed I believe. Thats what I'm gonna build. Been wanting to build that since the day I got it anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN, the caddys bringing it BIG in this one!!!!

thats three or four cad's so far

a few montes

a hummer

somethign else

more somethign else

a cutty or two

and more somethign or other LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 10:13 PM~7824477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lincoln wagon??? :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 11:13 PM~7824477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that the boss hog caddy? I like that kit!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... the whole idea is to do some next level shit in this build right? not everyone can or should pop doors on their shit right? well after some diggin..... here's what i came up with....

i'll take these two bodies.....










add a dash of this.....










and a little bit of this....










and see what comes out of the oven......


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to guess melted plastic will come out of the oven....right? lmao!! who was it that melted their bodies? Modeltech?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 10:17 PM~7824498
> *I'm going to guess melted plastic will come out of the oven....right? lmao!! who was it that melted their bodies? Modeltech?
> *



LOL ya... :rofl:

its not funny tho .....

actually itis, luckily he had extras LOL


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

Im in :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7824490
> *Isnt that the boss hog caddy? I like that kit!
> *


Nope, I think the Boss Hog Caddy was a '66 DeVille.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 2 2007, 10:20 PM~7824527
> *Im in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn, everyone bustin out the resins too!!!! :0


SHIIIIIIIIT, maybe i should of busted out the resin 57 nomad wagon panel


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh yea, heres the thing....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 2 2007, 10:21 PM~7824531
> *Nope, I think the Boss Hog Caddy was a '66 DeVille.
> *



Boss Hogg would have wished this one is his after I pimp the motherfucker out! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm thinking a pearl white body tho?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 10:23 PM~7824547
> *Boss Hogg would have wished this one is his after I pimp the motherfucker out!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm thinking a pearl white body tho?
> *


You gonna put the bull horns on the front? :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 2 2007, 11:20 PM~7824527
> *Im in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BEST OVERALL:
1st PLACE 
2nd PLACE
3rd PLACE 
4th PLACE 

BEST OVERALL WILL HAVE A CHOICE OF ONE OF THE FOLLOWING, 1st PLACE WILL GET FIRST CHOICE:
BIG BODY CADDY, IMPALA DONOR KIT & SET OF 1109's
1969 IMPALA RESIN, IMPALA DONOR KIT & SET OF 1109's
1968 CAPRICE RESIN, IMPALA DONOR KIT & SET OF 1109's
1966 IMPALA RESIN, IMPALA DONOR KIT & SET OF 1109's


SPECIAL AWARDS:
BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS CHOICE AWARD - 1968 CAPRICE, DONOR KIT, 1109's
BEST BUILT AWARD - 1972 RESIN, 1109's
BEST PEOPLE CHOICE AWARD - 1968 CAPRICE, DONOR KIT
BEST ROOKIE BUILDER AWARD - 1971 IMPALA RESIN
BEST BEGINNER AWARD - LOWRIDER CADILLAC KIT


RECOGNITION AWARDS
MAY RECEIVE A PLAQUE OR CERTIFACATE AWARD AND KIT OF MY CHOICE
BEST ENGINE 
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST STEREO
BEST CANDY
BEST PATTERNS
BEST MODS
BEST HOT/STREET ROD
BEST USE OF RESIN
BEST ROOKIE BUILDER
BEST BEGINNER AWARD

GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN BUILDING, KEEP THE PEACE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

AFTER REVEIWING ALL THE ENTRIES, THERE'S ALOT OF NICE KITS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ITS ALMOST 1AM HERE ! I AM GOING TO START WORK AT 1AM AND DO MY THING FOR 2 HRS ! I HOPE TO POST SOME GOOD PROGRESS TO NIGHT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH AND 4 MONTHS ! DO I HAVE TIME TO FIND A PLATED BIG BODY IMPALA KIT ! ( ANYONE HAVE 1 ?? )


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 05:24 PM~7821993
> *Vengence    you  ever  try  to  cut  up  a  die  cast !
> honestly  begin  differnt  will  fuck  u  up  if  you  try  to  cut the  doors  open  on that  kit !  get  the  plastic  kit  !  but  i  have  went    throw  2  bodies  already  trying  to    opening  up  a  caddy !    between  have  the  body  missing    for  the  lower  chrome  and  the  hood  hinging  on the  doors  its  totally  got  me  stumped  !
> 
> ...


NO KNOCKIN TAKEN BIG HOMIE,BUT AFTER SOME SERIOUS THOUGHT I DECIDED THAT I JUST AINT GOOD ENOUGH SO I AINT GONNA DO THE BUILDOFF AT ALL...


NOTHIN YALL SAID MADE ME CHANGE MY MIND,IT WAS ALL ME,UNTIL I FEEL IM REALLY READY I AINT GONNA ENTER ANY BUILDOFFS...

SO MAYBE IN A COUPLE YEARS WHEN IM DEFINITELY BETTER ILL ENTER IN ONE,BUT TILL THEN ILL STICK TO TRYIN TO WORK MY SKILLS TO A LEVEL THAT MOST 15 YEAR OLDS IN HERE ARE AT,THEY ALREADY OPENIN DOORS N SHIT,THATS LIKE 5 LEVELS ABOVE ME,

YALL KNOW HOW TO REACH ME,ILL BE IN THE LAB FOR NOW...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD ZACK...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks bro body mods are like 70% done still thinkin about dooin a few more unnoticeable things to it but im not to sure yet gonna have to get some styrene for the door panels before i even think about hingeing the doors then just gotta scuff up the body put it in primer and think about how i wanna paint it i wanna do patterns but damn theres not that many good flowing bodylines ima just have to pull something off :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1AM TIME TO GO BUILD !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 2 2007, 10:57 PM~7824738
> *thanks bro body mods are like 70% done still thinkin about dooin a few more unnoticeable things to it but im not to sure yet gonna have to get some styrene for the door panels before i even think about hingeing the doors then just gotta scuff up the body put it in primer and think about how i wanna paint it i wanna do patterns but damn theres not that many good flowing bodylines ima just have to pull something off :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7824748
> *1AM  TIME  TO  GO  BUILD  !
> *



x2 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 09:47 AM~7809938
> *DAM JOHN GIVE IT SOME TIME YOU JUST POSTED THIS SHIT. :biggrin:  ARE YOU IN THAT MUCH OF A HURRY FOR ME TO KICK YOUR ASS.?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hopefully i can get my resin 59/60 skirts in time for this build....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:42 PM~7824658
> *OH  AND  4 MONTHS  !    DO  I  HAVE  TIME  TO  FIND  A  PLATED  BIG  BODY  IMPALA  KIT !  (  ANYONE  HAVE  1 ??  )
> *


I HAVE A GOLD KIT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 3 2007, 01:06 AM~7824798
> *I HAVE A GOLD KIT
> *



nOT MUCH INTO GOLD BUT WHATS THE PRICE JUST INCASE?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM ME AN OFFER OR TRADE


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I will join this one as well, not sure how this one will look as a lo-lo but we will see.



















And all this needs to go to chrome......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that would look cool vinnie..


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope so, I have a few ideas but just need to figure out how to execute them. I also wont get much done to this one until my builds for the show are done.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 2 2007, 11:15 PM~7824841
> *I will join this one as well, not sure how this one will look as a lo-lo but we will see.
> 
> 
> *


Like this, :biggrin: 

http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/66_cutty.html


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

is that your build pokey?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 2 2007, 11:32 PM~7824924
> *is that your build pokey?
> *


Nope, I wish it was! It belongs to a guy named Antonio that I've done a few deals with, cool cat.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Vin those do look good as lowriders. 








This is the HT that Mini dreams Inc painted. :biggrin: Be out very soon.


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was looking for that one, I could of sworn that was a ht version.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well, im throwin it all out there for this one, my first opener, and so far, its gin smooth.
- I shaved the handles
-shaved the centre chrome down the hood
-shaved the chrome off the "fins"
- am in the process of moulding in the skirts
... and cut it the fuck up!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn i leave for two hours, and it gets 2 more pages deep LOL...

im in the process of "poor :0 man :0 casting" some accessories for my van... :cheesy:

and kevin, i think your good enuff for a build off, even tho you claim to be a rookie, i seen your 64 , and it looks clean, i wish my frist model was that nice...

and dammit david if you get this done tonight LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's where i'm at for tonight.... 

cut off the roof from the wagon.....




























test fit....





















jk.... here's the right pic....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A LITTLE MINIDREAMS UP DATE ! 


















OK HERES THE BRAKE DOWN ! 

I FINISH THE ROUGH IN BODY WORK ON THE ROOF THEN OPENED EVERYTHING UP ! AFTER I DID THAT I TEST FITTED EVERYTHING AND THEN SANDED OUT THE JAMS AND DOORS AND THEN THE SAME FOR THE TRUNK ! AFTER THAT I WANTED A SUN ROOF IN THIS AS WHILE SO I CUT THAT OUT AND BECAUSE I HAVE 2 ROOFS ON THIS I MADE A FULL ROOF BRACE AND THEN USED IT TO DO THE  SUN ROOF SEAL ! 

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS ! MAYBE TOMMROW I GET THIS HINGED AND GET TO THE HOBBY SHOP AND SOME STRYENE SHEETS ! 










































LOTS AND LOTS MORE TO GET HANDLED BUT THIS IS ONLY DAY 2 RIGHT ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2007, 03:27 AM~7825252
> *ok here's where i'm at for tonight....
> *



SOME VERY CLEAN CUTS YOU DID THATS A GREAT JOB ! FOCUS ON THE 59 WAGON ! I GOT A 60 ELCO I MIGHT SALE ! IT WILL SAVE YOU ALOT OF WORK ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Mini and olskool, some nice ass fab work!!! Ol skool, both of them look good. And Mini, I don't need to tell you how your work looks.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 02:18 AM~7825337
> *Mini and olskool,  some nice ass fab work!!!  Ol skool,  both of them look good.  And Mini,  I don't need to tell you how your work looks.
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 2 2007, 11:46 PM~7824670
> *NO KNOCKIN TAKEN BIG HOMIE,BUT AFTER SOME SERIOUS THOUGHT I DECIDED THAT I JUST AINT GOOD ENOUGH SO I AINT GONNA DO THE BUILDOFF AT ALL...
> NOTHIN YALL SAID MADE ME CHANGE MY MIND,IT WAS ALL ME,UNTIL I FEEL IM REALLY READY I AINT GONNA ENTER ANY BUILDOFFS...
> 
> ...



HEY, HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUILD IN THIS BUILD-OFF!! HOW ABOUT I SEND YOU A KIT FOR YOU TO BUILD??? ONLY IF YOU PROMISE TO BUILD IT IN THIS BUILD-OFF!!! :biggrin: NO JOKE LET ME KNOW!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 07:55 AM~7825590
> *HEY, HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUILD IN THIS BUILD-OFF!! HOW ABOUT I SEND YOU A KIT FOR YOU TO BUILD??? ONLY IF YOU PROMISE TO BUILD IT IN THIS BUILD-OFF!!!  :biggrin:  NO JOKE LET ME KNOW!!!!!
> *


NOW THATS AN OFFER YOU CANT REFUSE!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 05:55 AM~7825590
> *HEY, HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUILD IN THIS BUILD-OFF!! HOW ABOUT I SEND YOU A KIT FOR YOU TO BUILD??? ONLY IF YOU PROMISE TO BUILD IT IN THIS BUILD-OFF!!!  :biggrin:  NO JOKE LET ME KNOW!!!!!
> *



DAYUM!!!!!

that would make me wanna build.... uffin:

so heres an update on mine, i "poor man casted" a few speakers and an amp 

lol

(out of five attempts i got 6 speakers) such a waqste, but its a good learning experiance... every time i do it it comes out better!!!

so later when my batterys are charged, i think i will post up my poor speakers and amp... :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 05:55 AM~7825590
> *HEY, HOMIE YOU NEED TO BUILD IN THIS BUILD-OFF!! HOW ABOUT I SEND YOU A KIT FOR YOU TO BUILD??? ONLY IF YOU PROMISE TO BUILD IT IN THIS BUILD-OFF!!!  :biggrin:  NO JOKE LET ME KNOW!!!!!
> *


I GOT PLASTIC KITS,I APPRECIATE THE OFFER,ITS JUST THAT I AM NOT GOOD ENOUGH,SO ILL BE WASTING MORE TIME,

I DO APPRECIATE THE OFFER THOUGH,THANKS...BUT IM NOT READY FOR A BUILDOFF YET,,


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 08:01 AM~7826127
> *I GOT PLASTIC KITS,I APPRECIATE THE OFFER,ITS JUST THAT I AM NOT GOOD ENOUGH,SO ILL BE WASTING MORE TIME,
> 
> I DO APPRECIATE THE OFFER THOUGH,THANKS...BUT IM NOT READY FOR A BUILDOFF YET,,
> *



uh oh... you shouldnt say that, your a GREAT builder, and practice makes perfect...

maybe we posted this wrong... it is a contest, BUT ITS FOR FUN!!!!

build for yourself, and dont care what everyone else thinks... its a fun contest, andi think you can win something on it!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you, got the plastic, and you got the glue, and you got this forum, then your ready bro!! just enter it and ask questions, your not out any thing and you could win somethin, Beto is being overly giving when it comes to the prizes!!! just give it a shot bro!! your not going to get any better unless you build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ILL THINK ABOUT IT SINCE YALL REALLY WANT ME IN THE BUILDOFF...

BUT NO GARUNTEES...AND ITS STILL LOOKIN DIM FOR YALL.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Just go for it! What do you have to lose?

You will build another kit.
You will learn some new skills.
You will try some new stuff.
YOU WILL HAVE FUN!!!

Sounds like you would make out in the end no matter what happens!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so im goign to cut open the windows on it, to make it look like the normal version of the van, (like the frist pic)

hopefully i can pull this off hno:


the pic of the real one is the long (normal) version of thsi van, so tahts why the window looks like its up alot, the model is what they call a "shorty" so you get my point :biggrin:




















uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 08:20 AM~7826244
> *ILL THINK ABOUT IT SINCE YALL REALLY WANT ME IN THE BUILDOFF...
> 
> BUT NO GARUNTEES...AND ITS STILL LOOKIN DIM FOR YALL.
> *


That's too bad. You let a little thing like building a model give you this much greef. 
Well i guess you can just sit on the sideline's and cheer with the rest of them who say wow, that's nice, love that ride, that's a clean ass paint bro , but don't build shit. How do you know you can't build a model if you don't even fucken try. :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 09:04 AM~7826570
> *that's too bad. you let a little thing like building a model give you this much greef.
> that's why i said you can sit on the sideline's and cheer with the rest of them who say wow, that's nice, love that ride, that's a clean ass paint bro , but don't build shit.  how do you know you can't build a model if you don't even fucken try. :angry:
> *



:0 biggs Takin It Personal Now LOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn at this rate you guys are gonna have your rides done by next week :biggrin:
everyones progress looks great 


im still planning my attack and trying to find some string to open the doors/trunk with :dunno:


and vinman ..... ive never opened doors or wired a distributer but im giving it a shot 
worst thing that happens is i fuck it up and try with another kit --- big deal gotta learn somehow ::


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)

This sounds like fun i think ama enter heres what iam startin wtih, i hope iam not to late to enter this is my first build here on layitlow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 3 2007, 09:15 AM~7826638
> *:thumbsup: damn at this rate you guys are gonna have your rides done by next week :biggrin:
> everyones progress looks great
> im still planning my attack and trying to find some string to open the doors/trunk with :dunno:
> ...



just get some regular sewing thread bro 99 cents store if u really need it lol i personally like it better than the exacto thats what i used to cut the doors out on my elco i just thined up the door lines with the exacto first so the plastic was easyer to cut with the thread but yeah u gotta also have patience caus ethe string tends to break alot lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

COLORS GOING ON THE ELCO

BODY COLOR WILL BE PURPLE

With Blue

AND MAGENTA PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 09:15 AM~7826631
> *:0 biggs Takin It Personal Now LOL!
> *


NA. NOT ME HOMIE. I JUST GET TIRED OF SEEING HOMIE OFFER STUFF OUT AND TRY TO HELP OUT A FELLOW BUILDER & THEY STILL WON'T BUILD.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 09:23 AM~7826670
> *NA. NOT ME HOMIE. I JUST GET TIRED OF SEEING HOMIE OFFER STUFF OUT AND TRY TO HELP OUT A FELLOW BUILDER & THEY STILL WON'T BUILD.
> *



sounds good bro u gonna get in on this?

im makin a list of what i need right now :biggrin: gonna try to put alotta detail in this build


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*hell yeah theres alot of good progress goin on.*

*i think it should of been named*: 

*THE ALLS OUT, BALLS OUT BUILD OFF*

*since this one will bring out all your modeling skills.*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NO It Should Be Called The Empty Pockets Build off Cause Ima Be broke After I Put This Order in but ryans gonna be happy LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2007, 09:28 AM~7826700
> *hell yeah theres alot of good progress goin on.
> 
> i think it should of been named:
> ...


ill have to talk 1ofakind and see if he will change the title for us, cuz i think thas a good name for it :0

and biggs, if you enter this, we might as well all give up, cuz your taking it home lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YUP IM IN THIS ONE WITH A FRESH NEW 96 BIG BODY CADILLAC. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 u gonna open all 4 doors like u did on the square body?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 09:37 AM~7826748
> *YUP IM IN THIS ONE WITH A FRESH NEW 96 BIG BODY CADILLAC. :biggrin:
> *



i quit :angry:














































nahhhhhh, J/K, i cant wait to see what ya got going for this one anthony :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 10:37 AM~7826748
> *YUP IM IN THIS ONE WITH A FRESH NEW 96 BIG BODY CADILLAC. :biggrin:
> *



you better bring it homie!! cause i aint backin down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS I NEED SOME HELP ! 


WHERE WOULD I FIND THE LAY OUT OF MAKING MY FRONT ARMS WORK ? AND WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE TO KEEP IT FROM FALLING ON ITS FACE CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT OF THE KIT ! 

I THINK I CAN GET THE REAR ENDED WORKED OUT ! ITS THE FRONT END THAT WORRIES ME ?!?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahhh, shit!!!! mini's bringin it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7826781
> *you better bring it homie!! cause i aint backin down!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I WOULD SAY SET YOUR GOALS A LITTLE LOWWER AND AIM FOR POKEY !  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7826791
> *OK  FELLAS    I  NEED  SOME  HELP !
> WHERE    WOULD  I  FIND  THE  LAY  OUT  OF  MAKING    MY  FRONT  ARMS WORK ? AND  WHAT NEEDS  TO  BE  DONE  TO  KEEP  IT  FROM FALLING  ON  ITS  FACE  CAUSE  OF  THE  WEIGHT  OF  THE  KIT !
> 
> ...


what kind of cylinder set up ar u running? shoot if u dont want it to keep from fallin if u do the cylinders right and the coils are strong enough it shouldnt break on ya 

shit i still need to figure out what ima do to get the ajustable suspension on the elco i dont even know what i should use for strokes


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats not how i operate bro!! you got set your shit high!! cause i aint afraid to come after any of ya!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

fuck it, im winning against all of you... IM BRINGING IT REAL BIG!!!!! :biggrin:



j/k im still a begginner compared to you guys :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 09:52 AM~7826834
> *thats not how i operate bro!! you got set your shit high!! cause i aint afraid to come after any of ya!!
> *


:0


BRING IT BISH!!! lol uffin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I just made an order from black gold

Kandy Lime Gold
kandy Spanish Gold

Bases
Solar Gold
Gamma Gold
meteror marron
cinder red
nova orange
zenith gold

lots of flake.


I am not the best builder but I can at least try to go for best paint or something else.

Plus this will be my second build off. And my second attempt at patterns which will be much more elaborate.

I am not posting car yet since I am still undecided and have some stuff on its way from beto. 

I have a set of cross laced Herb wheels and those only look good older rides. But I also have some resin that came in last week. A 71 Riviera and a Euro Cutty. 

Y will post pictures tomorrow on what I decide to use for this build off.


One question ?

to open up a resin do you guys use thread? or exacto?

This car will be my first ride to open so I am a little scarred to try it on a resin for first time. Mini (David)is going to help me out with supplies . Big thanks by the way. Mini I should have cash real soon. 

That is also one of the reasons I can't decide what car.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7826843
> *I just made an order from black gold
> 
> Kandy Lime Gold
> ...



thats the attitude bro!! bring it!! you got a good game plan now handle it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 3 2007, 11:53 AM~7826843
> *I just made an order from black gold
> 
> Kandy Lime Gold
> ...



RAY ! I DO ALL MY CUTS WITH THE BACK SIDE OF THE # 11 BLADE ! THE CUTS STAY THIN AND IT DONT TAKE TO LONG ! BUT REMEBER RESIN IS A CHEMICAL BASE PRODUCT ! MAKE SURE YOU CLAEN IT REALLY GOOD BEFORE YOU DO ANY WORK ! THE RESIN HOLD A FEW OILS AND THEN THE RELEASE AGENT IS ON THE BODY ALSO ! IF ITS NOT CLEANED GOOD YOU END UP SOAKING UP THE OILS INTO THE REASON AND WILL RUN INTO ALOT OF FISH EYES ( painting problems) !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WILL BE DOING THIS ONE ALONG SIDE MY NNL BUILD TOO.

AND YES HOMIE'S. IT WILL ALL BE OPENED UP. WITH FULL DETAIL. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well godamn -- im fkn sht up already 

i went over the door with an exacto about 5 times then went at it with the string and it didnt go around the curve at the bottom of the door it just went through the rocker 










i got a resin non scouped hood in advance and i cut out the vent windows ( got the idea from american woman lifestyle ride)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

You can fix it bro!! just keep glidding the back side of the #11 threw the door gaps!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 10:00 AM~7826883
> *RAY !  I  DO  ALL  MY    CUTS  WITH THE  BACK  SIDE  OF  THE  # 11  BLADE  !  THE  CUTS  STAY  THIN  AND  IT  DONT  TAKE  TO  LONG  !  BUT  REMEBER  RESIN  IS  A  CHEMICAL  BASE  PRODUCT  !  MAKE  SURE  YOU  CLAEN  IT  REALLY  GOOD  BEFORE  YOU  DO  ANY  WORK !  THE  RESIN  HOLD  A  FEW  OILS  AND  THEN  THE  RELEASE AGENT  IS  ON THE  BODY  ALSO !  IF  ITS  NOT  CLEANED  GOOD  YOU  END  UP    SOAKING  UP    THE  OILS  INTO  THE  REASON  AND  WILL  RUN  INTO  ALOT  OF  FISH  EYES (  painting  problems) !
> *




Thanks bro.

I have a bottle of mother welchs white wall cleaner at home. I read somewhere it is good to clean up resin by letting it soak in there for a while.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its being brought and its being brought correct! HERES MY DRIVESHAFT MAKEIN THE YOLK MOVEABLE SO THERES NO BINDING WHEN ITS LOCKED UP lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7826985
> * well godamn -- im fkn sht up already
> 
> i went over the door with an exacto about 5 times then went at it with the string and it didnt go around the curve at the bottom of the door it just went through the rocker
> ...



NOTHING PUTTY CANT FIX JUST SHAVE THE TRIMM OFF THE ROCKERS AND PUTTY UP THE SCAR FROM THE CUT AFTER U GLUE IT BACKTOGETHER AND IT WILL BE AS GOOD AS NEW :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha!! hell ya zach, now thats what i am talking about homie!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 09:48 AM~7826812
> *I  WOULD  SAY  SET  YOUR  GOALS  A LITTLE LOWWER  AND  AIM  FOR  POKEY  !   :biggrin:
> *


But, if he aims for me, he's gonna have to get past all you guys first anyway, cause I ain't backin down either!  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Bro Ima Step Up A Few More Notches With This Build And I Wanna Get Some Gelpen expirenece :biggrin: did u get my pm shannon? i didnt hear back from ya thats y i ask


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn i dunno if i picked a bad kit to try this on or what but im not doing so good 


look at the fender 
it took a big gouge out 









if things are going this bad for me already its gonna be a long buildoff 

i might grab another kit like a gn or something that seems a lil easier


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE MAIN THING HERE HOMIE'S IS WE ALL HAVE 4 MONTH'S TO COMPLETE THIS BUILD. SO TAKE YOUR TIME AND DON'T RUSH IT. CAUSE THAT'S WHEN YOU START MESSING UP , AND FUCKING SHIT UP.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

got my body cut into a four door now, any tips on filling and then RE-MAKING seams?, im makin a four door out of a two door?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 3 2007, 11:09 AM~7827257
> *got my body cut into a four door now, any tips on filling and then RE-MAKING seams?, im makin a four door out of a two door?
> *



use zap a gap if u tryin to refine a body line or trim cause putty is to soft for that i tryed to bondo up and fix some trim and when i foiled it with the exacto it cracked the bondo under the paint with the slightest touch so use zapagap


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 11:12 AM~7827270
> *use zap a gap if u tryin to refine a body line or trim cause putty is to soft for that i tryed to bondo up and fix some trim and when i foiled it with the exacto it cracked the bondo under the paint with the slightest touch so use zapagap
> *



there ya go lol, i was going to say the same thing... :biggrin:

get some pics of it later on bro... uffin:

i gots me a set of rims, and i need opinions on what to use LOL, ill post pics once my batts are charged... :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 11:39 AM~7827089
> *Thanks Bro Ima Step Up A Few More Notches With This Build And I Wanna Get Some Gelpen expirenece :biggrin: did u get my pm shannon? i didnt hear back from ya thats y i ask
> *



i got ya homie no worries!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 11:21 AM~7827313
> *i got ya homie no worries!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thx alot bro!!!! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright homies this is what i am thinkin about for suspension!! i want a posed 3 wheel, and am thinking of using this suspension to do it!! this is just sitting on the chassis for mock-up purposes!! what you guys think??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HOLD UP SINCE BIGGS WANNA CALL ME A CHEERLEADER,WHEN I SIMPLY SAID I JUST KNOW THAT IM NOT GOOD ENOUGH AT THE MOMENT,YALL GONNA SEE WHY IM NICKNAMED VENGENCE....


THATS WHAT IMA BUILD,BODY IS PAINTED BLUE BUT THATS AIGHT,AINT NOTHIN ELSE DONE AND IM SET TO REALLY FUCK WITH YALL NOW,

AND ILL BE OPENIN DOORS..

*BUT IM USIN A RAZOR BLADE INSTEAD!!!*
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 11:28 AM~7827363
> *alright homies this is what i am thinkin about for suspension!! i want a posed 3 wheel, and am thinking of using this suspension to do it!! this is just sitting on the chassis for mock-up purposes!! what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 what undercarrige is that from?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks like donk...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im guessing the 94 impala donk kit :dunno:

:thumbsup: i know you will make it work out nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 3 2007, 12:33 PM~7827394
> *looks like donk...
> *



yep, 70 chevelle!! but i will cut the shocks and that off and reform the center section in the front!! :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

hey just wanna know if u guys got any tips for 
the rookie(me)


just wanna know how u guys make
ajustable suspension or where to get them


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

look at your parts that in the kit!! most of the guys on here make the kit parts so they move like the 1:1 parts!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 11:29 AM~7827366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok i need help on which rims to use...



























1,2,or 3?

im kinda leanin towards somethign smaller, cuz tubbing the front of it , for the bigger rims would be a pain in the ass... but who knows?


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 01:57 PM~7827549
> *ok i need help on which rims to use...
> 
> 
> ...



think ##3 
homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hands down, #3!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ALL OUT BABE!


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

ok guys, i need some tips, im building a 76 caprice, and we all know the frames ar ejunk but its all i got to use, umm, i was thinkin maybe just puttin lorider rims on it and makin it look slammed?, or just using stock tires and crpa, i have never built a low-rider and have no clue what to do, also on the seam thing all i have to work with is bondo, model cmement, and hot0glue, any tips on redoing seams?, i dont have any money to go spend on all kinds of chemical crap or anything



P.S. LOOKIN FOR 13" RED ANODIZED RIMS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 3 2007, 12:06 PM~7827607
> *ok guys, i need some tips, im building a 76 caprice, and we all know the frames ar ejunk but its all i got to use, umm, i was thinkin maybe just puttin lorider rims on it and makin it look slammed?, or just using stock tires and crpa, i have never built a low-rider and have no clue what to do, also on the seam thing all i have to work with is bondo, model cmement, and hot0glue, any tips on redoing seams?, i dont have any money to go spend on all kinds of chemical crap or anything
> P.S. LOOKIN FOR 13" RED ANODIZED RIMS
> *



shiiiiit, i dont know about bondo for new door seams, ive never tired it taht way b4, and i think i know someone who will give ya a set of red anodized rims... 

he anodizes them himself :0

and they look pretty good!

adn heres nother update from ... well.... ME lol, i got one window cut out, and the rear door cut, i took a break lol, once im done cutting, theres going to be no plastic left on this van LOL, 

heres whats getting opened

back doors (rear) came opened

rear sliding door

front doors

hood is open

cut out the windows to make it non panel version

and the sliding ragtop

ill get pics later!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

YES I KNOW MY BACKUP CAM SUX....

UT OH ROOKIE GOT ONE DOOR OPEN SO FAR... :biggrin: 

















AND I HAVE THE WING WINDOW ATTACHED TO THE DOOR STILL..

AND ALL WITH A RAZORBLADE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 3 2007, 03:29 PM~7828105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOING TO LOOK NICE HOODSTAR !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man you guys are kickin ass up in here I haven't ewven made any cuts yet lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2007, 01:35 PM~7828166
> *Man you guys are kickin ass up in here I haven't ewven made any cuts yet lol
> *


it all good me neither rafa. they are going to burn them selvs out. and still wont finish. we should give out an award for the best excuse too!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

GOT MY MONTE THIS MORNING AND ALL READY OPENED THE TRUNK. JUST GOT BACK FROM LOWES WITH SOME STYRENE. SO I'M READY TO WIN THIS THING.........................J/K :biggrin: LIKE I WOULD EVER WIN ANYTHING WHEN I'M UP AGAINST ALL OF YALL :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 01:38 PM~7828186
> *it all good me neither rafa. they are going to burn them selvs out. and still wont finish. we should give out an  award for the best excuse too!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:
> *


NAH IM JUST GETTIN STARTED BIGGS,

YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER I TAKE MY TIME WHEN BUILDING THINGS...

AND SO FAR ALL I DONE IS OPENED ONE DOOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 03:38 PM~7828186
> *it all good me neither rafa. they are going to burn them selvs out. and still wont finish. we should give out an  award for the best excuse too!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i might have a chance at that award :lmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 03:38 PM~7828186
> *give out an  award for the best excuse too!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:</span></span>
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I AM FOCUSED ! I AM EVEN READY TO TRY SOME THINGS I NEVER HAVE DONE MY SELF YET ! JUST GOT HOME FROM A HOBBY RUN AND STOCKED UP ON A FEW THINGS ! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WITH THE TOP OR WITH OUT?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 3 2007, 01:46 PM~7828259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



with!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 01:45 PM~7828252
> *:biggrin: I AM  FOCUSED !  I  AM  EVEN  READY  TO  TRY  SOME  THINGS  I  NEVER  HAVE  DONE  MY  SELF  YET ! JUST  GOT  HOME  FROM  A  HOBBY  RUN  AND  STOCKED  UP  ON  A  FEW  THINGS !  :biggrin:
> *


im just sitting back and seeing what i got to deal with. then i'll go for the kill.  don't want to make it too messy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 07:54 PM~7814907
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...


IM GOIN FOR ONE OF THESE....SINCE I KNOW I AINT NO CONTENDER FOR ANYTHING HIGHER....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 03:48 PM~7828279
> *im just sitting back and seeing  what i got to deal with.  then i'll go for the kill.  don't want to make it too messy.
> *


MY PLAN IS TO BE DONE BY JUNE 23RD! LOL ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:

BEST OVERALL:
1st PLACE
2nd PLACE
3rd PLACE
4th PLACE

SPECIAL AWARDS:
BETOSCUSTOMDESIGNS CHOICE AWARD
BEST BUILT AWARD
BEST PEOPLE CHOICE
BEST ENGINE
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST STEREO
BEST CANDY
BEST PATTERNS
BEST MODS
BEST HOT/STREET ROD
BEST USE OF RESIN

AND IM GOING FOR THESE.:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats cool Biggs, so then i am done postin!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 01:52 PM~7828306
> *Thats cool Biggs, so then i am done postin!!  :biggrin:
> *



x2 maybe some teaser shots but no detail shots :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 01:48 PM~7828279
> *im just sitting back and seeing  what i got to deal with.  then i'll go for the kill.  don't want to make it too messy.
> *


Me either but man I am gonna step it up for this one I am gonna do some shit I have never tried like Mini said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 01:51 PM~7828300
> *WELL SINCE I'M SUPPLYING ALL THE AWARDS, HERE'S THE CATAGORIES:
> 
> BEST OVERALL:
> ...


THANKS FOR LEAVIN THE LAST TWO FOR ME TO FIGHT FOR :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 02:55 PM~7828322
> *x2 maybe some teaser shots but no detail shots :biggrin:
> *



right on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 01:52 PM~7828306
> *Thats cool Biggs, so then i am done postin!!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT IM GOING TO DO. WHEN IM DONE I'LL POST ALL THE PROGRESS PIC.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you've done this before havent ya??? 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 02:02 PM~7828378
> *you've done this before havent ya???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BIGGS IS A FUCKIN SNIPER IN THESE THINGS,

HE COMES OUTTA NOWHERE AND BLINDSIDES YOU..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 02:04 PM~7828385
> *BIGGS IS A FUCKIN SNIPER IN THESE THINGS,
> 
> HE COMES OUTTA NOWHERE AND BLINDSIDES YOU..
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. A MAN GOT'S TO DO, WHAT A MAN GOT'S TO DO. :biggrin:

KINDA LIKE THE KILLER WHALE PLAYING WITH THE SEAL'S BEFORE KILLING IT. IT KNOW'S IT'S GOING TO DIE, BUT IT JUST DONT KNOW WHEN.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im with most of you....im using this build off as an excuse to do things that i havent done yet... :cheesy:

i plan on having this done by june 9th, so i can have it for the okie al show in merced :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 03:10 PM~7828409
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. A MAN GOT'S TO DO,  WHAT A MAN GOT'S TO DO. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i opened up one side, and in teh picture of the real van, this is how the rear window is supposed to look, but i think it looks funny... :dunno:

should i cut the middle window as low?

damn this van is hard, look at how much plastic is between the rear door andfront door, about a scale 2 inches!!!! i already broke it off once, LOL.... 









any suggestions?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 02:10 PM~7828409
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. A MAN GOT'S TO DO,  WHAT A MAN GOT'S TO DO. :biggrin:
> 
> KINDA LIKE THE KILLER WHALE PLAYING WITH THE SEAL'S BEFORE KILLING IT.  IT KNOW'S IT'S GOING TO DIE, BUT IT JUST DONT KNOW WHEN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I JUST GOT BACK FROM WALLY WORLD WITH SOME KRYLON ULTRA FLAT BLACK. SO I'M GONNA GO AND PAINT AND I WILL POST PICS EITHER HERE OR IN MY BULD THREAD


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 02:14 PM~7828430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^my van...^^










^^real van^^ :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 02:14 PM~7828430
> * so i opened up one side, and in teh picture of the real van, this is how the rear window is supposed to look, but i think it looks funny... :dunno:
> 
> should i cut the middle window as low?
> ...


You should leave it like that homie and I think it would look too low but that is my opinion :biggrin: comin out nice btw


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 03:10 PM~7828409
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. A MAN GOT'S TO DO,  WHAT A MAN GOT'S TO DO. :biggrin:
> 
> KINDA LIKE THE KILLER WHALE PLAYING WITH THE SEAL'S BEFORE KILLING IT.  IT KNOW'S IT'S GOING TO DIE, BUT IT JUST DONT KNOW WHEN.
> *



ya, but i promise you one thing, my big ass well give you a killer case of indegestion!!! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 05:14 PM~7828430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you went a lil to far back on the back window.. but looks kinda cool that way.. on the back sliding door make it drop down :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 02:19 PM~7828457
> *ya, but i promise you one thing,  my big ass well give you a killer case of indegestion!!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BURP!!!!!!!.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 02:19 PM~7828460
> *looks like you went a lil to far back on the back window.. but looks kinda cool that way.. on the back sliding door make it drop down :0
> *



wut do you mean?

im confused... lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7826791
> *OK  FELLAS    I  NEED  SOME  HELP !
> WHERE    WOULD  I  FIND  THE  LAY  OUT  OF  MAKING    MY  FRONT  ARMS WORK ? AND  WHAT NEEDS  TO  BE  DONE  TO  KEEP  IT  FROM FALLING  ON  ITS  FACE  CAUSE  OF  THE  WEIGHT  OF  THE  KIT !
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 02:23 PM~7828486
> *wut do you mean?
> 
> im confused... lol
> *


ON THE CAR LAS VEGAS I THINK IT HAS ONE DOOR NORMAL AND THE OTHER THAT DROPS DOWN. WHAT I WOULD IS MAKE THE SLIDING DOOR SUICIDE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 02:26 PM~7828511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE HELP,I WAS WONDERIN ABOUT THAT,BUT I KNOW IMA BE DOIN SOMETHIN KINDA SIMILAR WITH MINE...

BUT I HAVE A DIFFERENT IDEA I AINT SAYIN,SINCE ITS THE ALL OUT,AND I ALREADY OPENED ONE DOOR SO FAR (MIND YOU ITS THE FIRST TIME)

I HAVE AN EXTRA FEW IDEAS IMA USE,THAT DIAGRAM JUST HELPED ME WITH ONE OF EM..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 3 2007, 02:32 PM~7828538
> *ON THE CAR LAS VEGAS I THINK IT HAS ONE DOOR NORMAL AND THE OTHER THAT DROPS DOWN.  WHAT I WOULD IS MAKE THE SLIDING DOOR SUICIDE :biggrin:
> *



or gull wing :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 03:08 PM~7828749
> *or gull wing :0
> *


WOULD LOOK KINDA NICE :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 02:16 PM~7828438
> *^^my van...^^
> 
> 
> ...


this looks a lil more accurate doesnt it...wut you guys think? should i keep it like it is on the other side, or should i fix it and make it right?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i would make the other side smaller like the drivers side rear window on that van homie...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 04:26 PM~7828511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU THINK I THAT STUPID I WOULD KNOW WHAT TO DO AT THIS POINT ! RE READ WHAT I ASKED ! WHAT KEEPS IT FROM FALLING ON ITS NOISE DUE TO THE WEIGHT OF THE CAR ! THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE ! :angry: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 05:23 PM~7828486
> *wut do you mean?
> 
> im confused... lol
> *


the back window in the very back seems to big compared to the other pic of the real van.. and for the door dropping down, im talkin like the vegas car, where the door came down and it was a casino craps table or somethin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fuck man i was tryin to help you out. get some stronger springs then damn!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 03:32 PM~7828886
> *fuck man i was tryin to help you out. get some stronger springs then damn!
> *


like some small ones from the hard ware store.........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 06:34 PM~7828897
> *like some small ones from the hard ware store.........
> *


theres alot of things that use springs, like pens, pencils, etc... some are stronger than others, u just gotta look, their like the right size too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 03:38 PM~7828930
> *theres alot of things that use springs, like pens, pencils, etc... some are stronger than others, u just gotta look, their like the right size too
> *


i knew that,but i have seen a few places with a larger variety of springs available,and some of em,have some good ones near me.... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 03:32 PM~7828884
> *the back window in the very back seems to big compared to the other pic of the real van.. and for the door dropping down, im talkin like the vegas car, where the door came down and it was a casino craps table or somethin
> *



you know.... i was kinda thinking that.... :0 

either a craps table, OR a barbecue... hell.... maybe even a bar :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 04:40 PM~7829259
> *you know.... i was kinda thinking that.... :0
> 
> either a craps table, OR a barbecue... hell.... maybe even a bar :cheesy:
> *


a bbq and a bar homie....

have the bar behind the bbq....

:biggrin: call it party wagon :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 04:54 PM~7829329
> *a bbq and a bar homie....
> 
> have the bar behind the bbq....
> ...



SHIYTE!!!!

remember for the year long build off, i was going to do the party van, then changed it to the flat bed, THEN changed it to the camper???

well, heres my chance for the party van!!!!

NOICE :cheesy:

now i have some evil ideas for this build... see kevin, you sparked my mind... :biggrin:

HERE WE GO!!!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 05:08 PM~7829400
> *SHIYTE!!!!
> 
> remember for the year long build off, i was going to do the party van, then changed it to the flat bed, THEN changed it to the camper???
> ...


awww shit..... :biggrin: 

as it is i have a few ideas yall would never think to see from me goin into this build.. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 05:11 PM~7829406
> *awww shit..... :biggrin:
> 
> as it is i have a few ideas yall would never think to see from me goin into this build.. :biggrin:
> *



i say DO IT!!!!

even though you think your a rookie, i think you build clean ass ridez

and you detail the shit otu of them, i say do this crazy shit your brewing in your lil mind, and GET ER DONE!,

but remember, if you fuck up, its plastic, and you CAN redo it :biggrin:

BUST OUT ON THIS BUILD!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 05:13 PM~7829417
> *i say DO IT!!!!
> 
> even though you think your a rookie, i think you build clean ass ridez
> ...


i already opened one door,and i dont use xacto knifes,i use razor blades...

and as you can tell in that pic i posted,the wing window and all is there,just after gettin the door off i cleaned uo door and jam with the blade to make sure its a clean fit...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 05:40 PM~7829549
> *i already opened one door,and i dont use xacto knifes,i use razor blades...
> 
> and as you can tell in that pic i posted,the wing window and all is there,just after gettin the door off i cleaned uo door and jam with the blade to make sure its a clean fit...
> *



its a start, you have any kind of crazy outlandish ideas for this one, or just a clean all out build?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 05:44 PM~7829571
> *its a start, you have any kind of crazy outlandish ideas for this one, or just a clean all out build?
> *


i have a few out there ideas but a few people on here have already done it before.but its gonna be somethin new with me and definitely somethin different from me,

since i am basically building this with what i have in stock since i cant order anything,i only have a couple things to shop for,but i will say this its gonna be somethin nobody expected..at least from me they wont..... :biggrin:

BUT OVER ALL ITS JUST GONNA BE A REALLY CLEAN BUILD,WITH SOME OF MY DETAIL WORK AND A FEW THINGS I AINT DONE BEFORE..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT HER BASED! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2007, 06:28 PM~7829857
> *GOT HER BASED! :0
> 
> 
> ...


even with all my ideas i am now officially fucked for even comin close to competing...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HERES MY ENTRY 68 CAPRICE AND THE DONER KIT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT GAME OVER !


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THAT 68 IS GOING TO BE TIGHT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 3 2007, 08:41 PM~7829929
> *THAT 68 IS GOING TO BE TIGHT!
> *


DID THE CHROME BUMPERS I SEND FIT THIS BODY ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7829901
> *HERES MY ENTRY 68 CAPRICE AND THE DONER KIT
> 
> 
> ...


im so glad i am only goin for the rookie/beginner award,...

because now im double fucked...


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 07:45 PM~7829962
> *im so glad i am only goin for the rookie/beginner award,...
> 
> because now im double fucked...
> *


X2 and this is my 2nd build in about 13 yrs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE 68 CAPRICE TWINN!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 3 2007, 06:52 PM~7830013
> *X2  and this is my 2nd build in about 13 yrs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no shit.....
this is my second build pretty much total where its not a snaptite..

i just started really building models period...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 07:45 PM~7829958
> *DID  THE  CHROME  BUMPERS  I  SEND  FIT  THIS  BODY ?
> *


SURE DO :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2007, 07:52 PM~7830017
> *NICE 68 CAPRICE TWINN!
> *


GRACIAS

NICE CADDI FUCKER :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 3 2007, 09:03 PM~7830099
> *SURE DO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT FRIST 1 WITH CHROME LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2007, 08:28 PM~7829857
> *GOT HER BASED! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 BOTH KITS LOOKIN GOOD ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 08:12 PM~7830188
> *OH  SHIT  FRIST  1  WITH  CHROME  LOL !
> *


MIGHT GO WITH GOLD :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

FINALLY DECIDED IF TO ENTER. I DONT WANT TO BE A CHEERLEADER SO IM IN :cheesy: 













NEVER BUILT THIS KIT SO IL SEE WHAT I CAN COME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dayum twinn....

you have to make it so hard on everyone...lol j/k homie best of luck..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2007, 07:21 PM~7830269
> *FINALLY DECIDED IF TO ENTER. I  DONT WANT TO BE A CHEERLEADER SO IM IN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT IM BUILDING THE SAME KIT,I BETTER GO THROUGH WITH ONE OF MY SNEAK PLANS...... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sonofabitch, 24 pages now and i posted yesterday...im glad i work at a smails pace...might haveta wurk towards the slow as hell build award...
not only that i gotta get to cuttin somewhere but what the hell can i cut on a dayum truck? fuck fuck fuckety fuck fuck!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2007, 07:33 PM~7830360
> *sonofabitch, 24 pages now and i posted yesterday...im glad i work at a smails pace...might haveta wurk towards the slow as hell build award...
> not only that i gotta get to cuttin somewhere but what the hell can i cut on a dayum truck?  fuck fuck fuckety fuck fuck!
> *


HMMMMMMM

DOORS
HOOD
TAILGATE
ROOF
BED
I CAN KEEP GOIN IF YOU WANT ME TO...THERES LOTS TO CUT ON A TRUCK,ITS MORE OF HOW HARD DO YOU REALLY WANNA PUSH YOURSELF..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok I'm in, I'm FUKIN SCARED!!!! But I'm in










Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2007, 07:21 PM~7830269
> *FINALLY DECIDED IF TO ENTER. I  DONT WANT TO BE A CHEERLEADER SO IM IN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i see some 28's .... :biggrin:

^ with wurkin suspension^^ :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 3 2007, 09:04 PM~7831070
> *Ok I'm in, I'm FUKIN SCARED!!!! But I'm in
> 
> 
> ...


COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS. OH I'M STILL TAKING THE DOORS OFF MY MONTE AND I WILL HAVE PICS UP TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

After lookin at that johan caddy, I'm not going to use that one in this. Which I was at work yesterday when I posted it and haven't looked at it. Looking at it this morning tho, don't think I got the skills to open that one up. The windshield frame and the way the dash mounts looks to be a bitch and I would hate to fuck up a johan caddy by trying to mess with it. 


So after looking thru the stash I've come to a conclusion. I'm building the 57 chevy nomad. I'll open her all up, custom interior, shaved roof with mural......ect. I'll see what I can't do.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANYONE SEE PROGRESS? </span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS MY FRIST TIME AT THIS SHIT ! I NEED TO TRIM BACK THE TRAILING ARMS STILL NEED TO BUILD A WISH BONE OR UPPER TRAILING ARMS BUT I AM HAPPY WITH WHATS THERE ! I GET THE REAR END SET UP COMPLETE THEN TAKE ON THE FRONT ! ITS GOING TO BE A BLAST DOING THIS BUILD OFF !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HERES MY UPDATES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we got 4 months to build..... so i basically photoshopped this.... what u guys think? should i remove the door posts? i'm thinkin of opening the doors but i don't wanna get in over my head....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YES! remove them!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i would say reconstruct them with styrene if your going with a clean all out traditional but if going full custom everything then i say remove them


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:30 AM~7832045
> *
> 
> 
> ...




awesome bro, awesome!!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 10:01 AM~7809674
> * LETS GET GOING ON THIS ONE!!!! AND HAVE FUN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


remember our challange


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@May 4 2007, 06:08 AM~7832867
> *remember our challange
> *



i still remember, you dont want to start till june tho, ill have this build done by then...


so BRING IT ON !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is my entry.

I decided on the Euro cutty. 

I started on it yesterday but only cut the hood out. I just finished my caddy and I have very little left on my 60. 

Then I can focus on this one completely.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 4 2007, 10:26 AM~7833525
> *Here is my entry.
> 
> I decided on the Euro cutty.
> ...



thats too cute ! good luck guys ! i can't wait till my son is old and claim enough to build with me ! :biggrin: 

hey Ray when you cut a regal or monty for the engine bay i cut just under the top of the fenders on the body side ! not on the inner side ! that little lip gives you enough space to glue to the cutty and then it has the depth needed for the thick resin hood !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 08:32 AM~7833562
> *thats  too  cute  !    good  luck    guys  !  i can't  wait  till  my  son  is  old  and  claim  enough to  build  with  me  !  :biggrin:
> 
> hey Ray  when    you    cut  a  regal  or  monty    for the  engine  bay    i  cut  just    under  the  top  of  the  fenders  on the  body  side !  not  on the  inner    side !  that  little  lip  gives  you  enough space  to  glue  to the  cutty  and  then  it  has  the  depth  needed  for the thick resin  hood !
> *



Thanks for the tip homie. I ordered the GN dunk kit from beto and will use that.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK EARLY THIS MORNING I GOT THE OTHER DOOR OPEN. I BOUGHT SOME PAINT AND PAINTED THE ENGINE RED AND SAVING THE SIVER FOR THE INTERIOR. AND A QUESTION WHERE DO YOUR GUYS GET THAT SMALL TUBING FOR THE HINGES. CAUSE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING SOME OUT OF STYRENE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was takin the other door off last night and part of the body snapped,so i just went wild with it......


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just wait till wagonguy sees this


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TWINN THOSE PLATED KITS FROM BETO?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup decided not to go with the johan caddy. He's my entry.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin like a good kit low...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im in on this 1 with 2 cars. 64 ht and a 59 vert. doubt ill finish the 59 in time but its also 1 of my year long builds so its cool. ill post pics when i get off work in the morning.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 12:43 PM~7834279
> *OK EARLY THIS MORNING I GOT THE OTHER DOOR OPEN.  I BOUGHT SOME PAINT AND PAINTED THE ENGINE RED AND SAVING THE SIVER FOR THE INTERIOR.  AND A QUESTION WHERE DO YOUR GUYS GET THAT SMALL TUBING FOR THE HINGES.  CAUSE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING SOME OUT OF STYRENE.
> *


i get mine from the hardware store ! most have them ! you'll going to go ask for K&S tubing ! your going to want to get brass wire and then get Aluinm tubing ! they got alot of sizes pick the size that you think will be right ! i try to use wire that fitts snug inside the tubing !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 4 2007, 01:05 PM~7834763
> *TWINN THOSE PLATED KITS FROM BETO?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:25 PM~7834919
> *i get  mine  from  the  hardware  store  !  most  have  them !  you'll going  to  go  ask  for  K&S tubing !  your  going  to  want  to  get  brass wire and  then  get  Aluinm  tubing !  they  got  alot  of  sizes  pick  the  size  that  you  think  will  be  right !  i  try  to  use  wire  that  fitts  snug  inside  the  tubing !
> *


THANKS DAVE. BUT I ALREADY MADE MY OWN AND PLUS I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY I SPENT IT ON STUFF FOR MY CAR.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 12:48 PM~7835421
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


THOSE USED TO BE MINE!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 4 2007, 01:12 PM~7835597
> *THOSE USED TO BE MINE!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


HAD TO HOOK A HOMIE UP


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 4 2007, 01:31 PM~7835761
> *HAD TO HOOK A HOMIE UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in if it not too late.........i'll be posting progress here, and in the thread i made for the ride


My entry is a 1940 ford woody.....









































I kinda just started working on it....lol


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

WOODIE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I know I know.....Still seems like they could have given it a better name

:dunno:

Miloh.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 02:55 PM~7835953
> *WOODIE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I know I know.....Still seems like they could have given it a better name
> ...


Yea i know....not a good name, if you ask me, but i figured i'd try to do something to it......lol.....it'll bemy first try at hindes, flipnose, and a few other tricks.......lol..........i'll get progress, in a minute...i'm still workin on it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 4 2007, 05:16 PM~7836105
> *i'll get progress, in a minute...i'm still workin on it..... :biggrin:
> *


 No hurry, you got 4 months :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, so i got sum cutting done last nite, the top came off the fukker, so now i gots a convertible lightnin-tized longbed ford truck...what a fucked up idea! Im trying to figure out how to do a hinge for the hood.

Dont think i wanna open the doors, the last time i did that i never finished it ( and its still isnt finished)....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 4 2007, 05:25 PM~7836154
> *ok, so i got sum cutting done last nite, the top came off the fukker, so now i gots a convertible lightnin-tized longbed ford truck...what a fucked up idea!  Im trying to figure out how to do a hinge for the hood.
> 
> Dont think i wanna open the doors, the last time i did that i never finished it ( and its still isnt finished)....
> *


then kick yourself in the ass and say this is the all out build off i gotta open the doors :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 02:55 PM~7835953
> *WOODIE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I know I know.....Still seems like they could have given it a better name
> ...


that and there's no wood on it. Unless there's a decal in there


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 03:24 PM~7836147
> *No hurry, you got 4 months :biggrin:
> 
> Miloh.
> *


lol......i know.....it'll take me a while,but iwanna finish cuttin it up tonight... :biggrin: ..lol


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 4 2007, 03:27 PM~7836166
> *that and there's no wood on it.  Unless there's a decal in there
> *


nope...no decal.....i just finished cuttin it up, i'll have pics in a second............. :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welll, it's all cut up.............









Just an idea for the doors......
















And heres what i hope it'll look like....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 02:55 PM~7835953
> *WOODIE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I know I know.....Still seems like they could have given it a better name
> ...


i got a woodie :biggrin: 


































the vehicle :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

oops.....sorry guys.....here what i hope it'll look like.......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2007, 03:43 PM~7836241
> *i got a woodie :biggrin:
> the vehicle :cheesy:
> *


Bodiney......you sure about that???

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yeah....b4 u start, i know it looks shitty, thats cuz it's my first time cuttin' a kit up.....
:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Keep going!! I'm definitely interested in veiwing the finished product.

Miloh.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 03:50 PM~7836269
> *Keep going!! I'm definitely interested in veiwing the finished product.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


Thanx......i think i'm done for the night though, but maybe i'll do some more to it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wow no john in here yet.....:scrutinize:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 4 2007, 11:41 AM~7834604
> *i was takin the other door off last night and part of the body snapped,so i just went wild with it......
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly man, all I see is a bunch of blury pieces......if you want people to give you props on the build or even comment, you're gonna have to take some better pictures.....I can't make out anything other than a bunch of blue pieces......

I would honestly like to see some better pix..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 4 2007, 05:06 PM~7836538
> *Honestly man, all I see is a bunch of blury pieces......if you want people to give you props on the build or even comment, you're gonna have to take some better pictures.....I can't make out anything other than a bunch of blue pieces......
> 
> I would honestly like to see some better pix.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ifi may have the floor, i second that motion....lol

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok heres an idea.


HOW BOUT YALL BUY ME A BETTER CAMERA?

DONT LIKE THAT?

DONT COMPLAIN...I ALREADY SAID IM ON MY BACKUP CAMERA...SO TOUGH SHIT...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 4 2007, 04:17 PM~7836373
> *wow no john in here yet.....:scrutinize:
> *



LOL, i was goen for like 4 hours on a hike with my brother, he just got off of house arrest!!!!

anywhoo, it looks good so far kevin :thumbsup:

keep it coming bro!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 07:32 PM~7836661
> *LOL, i was goen for like 4 hours on a hike with my brother, he just got off of house arrest!!!!
> 
> anywhoo, it looks good so far kevin :thumbsup:
> ...


i got 2 more mth to go till i get off house arrest


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 4 2007, 05:48 PM~7836743
> *i got 2 more mth to go till i get off house arrest
> *



he was supposed to get off in the beggining of july sometime... but his PO called, and said it was cool uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 05:32 PM~7836661
> *LOL, i was goen for like 4 hours on a hike with my brother, he just got off of house arrest!!!!
> 
> anywhoo, it looks good so far kevin :thumbsup:
> ...


congrats and sounds good...

thanks homie...

i told ya i had a few tricks in this wicked mind of mine....... :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 07:52 PM~7836762
> *he was supposed to get off in the beggining of july sometime... but his PO called, and said it was cool uffin:
> *


damn he's lucky 


i can only go out on sat from 2-4 lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn yall having all the luck,

i have an ol buddy of mine,cant leave his porch at all,

and unless youre on the list you cant go within 500 yards of his home....

his nephew is still on my shitlist.......


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 4 2007, 06:05 PM~7836812
> *damn yall having all the luck,
> 
> i have an ol buddy of mine,cant leave his porch at all,
> ...



my brother couldnt even step out the door, we have a porch, but he couldnt even go on that lol, but hes free now LOL!!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

sory, i forgot to post a pic with the date, adn shit.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 06:32 PM~7836931
> *my brother couldnt even step out the door, we have a porch, but he couldnt even go on that lol, but hes free now LOL!!!!
> *


true but i dont think he is on his for 8 years straight..

he was in the military and went on deployment,well his nephew was supposed to be taking care of the property and stayin out of trouble..(conditions for him to be there) 
well his nephew was runnin a chop shop out of the shop with the house,and got busted,because it was on my buddies property he got in deep shit,when he didnt know what was goin on while he was away,but because it was on his property and they got busted,he got discharged and charged with accessory to possession of stolen vehicles and parts with intent to distribute,so he is stuck in his house and cant leave,and nobody can go within 500 yards of the shop door without getting prior consent from the judge first,what pissed me off was i had a brand new hydraulic setup that the receipt for it was in the house was taken as evidence then dissappeared,so i got screwed outta my stuff and my buddy is still screwed for the next 4 years...no chance of gettin off early,since the judge is an ass...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I PAINTED THE MONTE. I WILL POST PICCS LATER


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 08:55 PM~7837515
> *OK I PAINTED THE MONTE.  I WILL POST PICCS LATER
> *


Come on vato what you waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 4 2007, 09:02 PM~7837553
> *Come on vato what you waiting for  :biggrin:
> *


MY PHONE TO CHARGE :uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin: 

























ILL SEE HOW MUCH I GET DONE TONIGHT hno:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7837589
> *HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy chet you need to show me how to open the doors :biggrin: :biggrin: caddys almost done   :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 09:04 PM~7837560
> *MY PHONE TO CHARGE :uh:
> *


Just given ya a hard time bro you guys are dustin me anyway :biggrin: Gonna get my ass in gear


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HOLD ON I'M SENDING THE PICS


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 09:11 PM~7837589
> *HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good Progress,Keep up the good work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 4 2007, 09:15 PM~7837603
> *Just given ya a hard time bro you guys are dustin me anyway  :biggrin: Gonna get my ass in gear
> *


GO,GO,GO! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 09:18 PM~7837617
> *GO,GO,GO! :biggrin:
> *


Im going Im going already :roflmao: I am gonna try and take it too work in the morn since I ain't got nada to do there :biggrin: 

Twinn that is gonna be badass bro


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7837589
> *HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Twinn: Is that a resin body?? and plastic doors? and if so whats up with all that? trying to learn.

Miloh.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NEVER MIND MY HPONE WAS ACTING RETARED SO MAYBE TOMMOROW :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 4 2007, 09:33 PM~7837690
> *NEVER MIND MY HPONE WAS ACTING RETARED SO MAYBE TOMMOROW :angry:
> *


Its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea, i did some work..... now i gotta clear pics outta my phone so i can send new ones.....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2007, 09:36 PM~7837712
> *yea, i did some work..... now i gotta clear pics outta my phone so i can send new ones.....
> *


Hurry Hurry Hurry....lol....we all wanna see progress


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

INTRODUCING....(drum roll please) :biggrin:




































THE KAR-BE-KYOO !!!!! :0 

























uffin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

NICE ASS RIDE WOGONGUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THAT SHIT IS TIGHT WAGONGUY!!! Keep IT BRO LOOKING HOT!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok...the 60 wagon roof was a little wide...










so i had to narrow it a bit.....










fits better now.... 



















i was thinkin of opening the doors but i'd run into the same problems as zfelix78caddy and i don't wanna ruin this....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i gotta move the tailgate pillars out next....


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

What ride? theres nothing there LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like you went through a cattle fence WFO. I'll bet it's kinda rickety.

Nice saw work though :roflmao: 

Miloh


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice job on the roof, RollinOldSkoo!!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Damn wagon I know your ass is being careful with that van, everyones work is looking good. Keep it up homies.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 4 2007, 11:17 PM~7838204
> *Damn wagon I know your ass is being careful with that van, everyones work is looking good. Keep it up homies.
> *



my ass aint being careful.... :uh:









































but my hands sure are!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

well, not much moreprogress on the woodie, but i did sand on the bidy a little, and decided not to have the hood attached to front wheelwells, so i took the bindo off of it, and then primered it......i shot a pic, or 2, and i'll post them tomorrow
primer helps me see what needs to be bondo'd..lol.......there's a lot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7837589
> *HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin like pro up in this bitch ! way to go TWINN ! its lookin sweet as hell ! keep it up ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wagonguy, im startin to love the van, its all opened up, and nice idea on the back window.. lookin sick..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed yall doin hella good on this build.

what yall didnt see on the car im building is that the front of the car snapped off at the rockers so i have to fix that..

along with i have to make sure i can get that windshield to fit since it is off a 62..the green one i bought off easy in fact...

*so im doin some body surgery to mine,unless someone has an extra revell 64ss hardtop body layin around ? *i would be needing one to start over since mine lost a chunk of body when i took the other door off,that and a windshield pillar..:tears:

i just need a body unless someone has an extra 64ss vert body layin around..a hardtop would do fine though..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 01:28 AM~7838456
> *indeed yall doin hella good on this build.
> 
> what yall didnt see on the car im building is that the front of the car snapped off at the rockers so i have to fix that..
> ...



make it a ragtop with no wing window dont give up on a mistake improvise :biggrin:

and as for your chunk extra plastic and a lil bit of putty or super glue will do just fine


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 5 2007, 01:30 AM~7838459
> *make it a ragtop with no wing window dont give up on a mistake improvise :biggrin:
> 
> and as for your chunk extra plastic and a lil bit of putty or super glue will do just fine
> *


ok,i was startin to wonder,im still new as yall know so when it comes to things like that,as you can tell by my pics i posted i was gonna vert it anyways....ill just have to cut the wing windows off the doors and do some extensive putty work,(major first for me)and so ill be doin another major mod in my book for this build,as if choppin roof and doors off wasnt already big for me....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just keep going man..... i never did this kind of roof swap before either...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok heres my 2 entries...










and got the moonroof and 1 of the doors cut outta the 64 and got the other door partially cut... dont really like to brag on my own work but for my first time ever even attempting to cut doors its comin out pretty good. im tryin to take it slow so i dont fuck up. just hope the 59 goes as smooth as this 1 has been...........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just bumpers,,,,but the im going with Grape Pearl over black


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice bro very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAmn wagon guy that is crazy cut work that is gonna be bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Bodine:

What is that???

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 5 2007, 07:33 AM~7838982
> *Hey Bodine:
> 
> What is that???
> ...



bumpers for his hummer :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahh, Hummer. I could tell it was bumpers, just not what for.

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 5 2007, 02:52 AM~7838562
> *ok heres my 2 entries...
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats 3 of us building the same model....i must have a popular one.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so im putting some jambs on this right now, i just took a break so i dont burn out LOL, today im going to try and accomplish the sliding rag top, hopefully i can get it done! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 5 2007, 03:52 AM~7838562
> *ok heres my 2 entries...
> 
> 
> ...


pick up your dirty socks before you take pics again! lmao j/p with you homie.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kinda looks like they were makin they way to those models....lol j/p homie......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7837589
> *HERES WHERE IM AT CUT HER UP TEST FITTING THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK AND ADDED SOME WHEELWELLS ...SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKEN TWINN...LEARNING FROM THE BEST "MENACE" I WISH I LIVED IN LA :angry: ON THE OTHER HAND LOOKS GOOD CARNAL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

found out today that the mms to send pics from my phone to my comp is down. so i'll see what i can do tonight :uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is where I am at so far I sun roofed it and started shaving the spoiler area


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn thats bad


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 5 2007, 02:25 PM~7840178
> *damn thats bad
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got a seconde build coming along, for this buidl off, ill get pics later :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres my 2nd entry for the build off...










why two bodies you ask?

youl see :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

aww hell, ill just show yoU!!!!











:biggrin: :0 :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 03:32 PM~7840400
> *aww hell, ill just show yoU!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Aw damn that is gonna be baddass bro :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dayum....

thank god im takin my time on my one build..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's what I've got done so far,

































What do you guys think?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:06 PM~7840517
> *Here's what I've got done so far,
> What do you guys think?
> *



oh shyte :0

we all going to lose now!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 04:08 PM~7840522
> *oh shyte :0
> 
> we all going to lose now!!
> ...


Yeah, I can tell by the way you are typing that you're trembling with fear!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:09 PM~7840529
> *Yeah, I can tell by the way you are typing that you're trembling with fear!
> *



hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:06 PM~7840517
> *Here's what I've got done so far,
> What do you guys think?
> *


SMARTASS.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 04:31 PM~7840598
> *SMARTASS.......
> *


Why am I a smartass? I'm just trying to share with the group!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:35 PM~7840607
> *Why am I a smartass? I'm just trying to share with the group!
> *


when you post somethin like that its usually good to post a pic,otherwise ill call ya a smartass.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 04:41 PM~7840628
> *when you post somethin like that its usually good to post a pic,otherwise ill call ya a smartass.
> *


That's the exact reason why I didn't post a pic, because I WAS being a smartass!

Actually, I was poking fun at myself, because I ain't finished a damn model since last Fall.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:06 PM~7840517
> *Here's what I've got done so far,
> What do you guys think?
> *





shit!!! you fokker, I knew I shouldn't had showed you my shit! It looks just like mine! :angry: :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im thinking im not going to do the chevelle limo for the buidl off, cuz i wont be able to open shit up the way i have stuff glued together and shyte lol, BUT im sitll building it :biggrin:

AND the party van is still under construction :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 05:13 PM~7840740
> *im thinking im not going to do the chevelle limo for the buidl off, cuz i wont be able to open shit up the way i have stuff glued together and shyte lol, BUT im sitll building it :biggrin:
> 
> AND the party van is still under construction :cheesy:
> *



I give ya a thumbs up on that limo thingy


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 05:16 PM~7840755
> *I give ya a thumbs up on that limo thingy
> 
> 
> ...



is that you? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 05:36 PM~7840822
> *is that you? :0
> *


 :angry: why? :tears: You gonna make fun of me if it is? :tears: 



































Fuck no that ain't me. Thats Pokey. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok im game to try this build-off!
with a '72 chevy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 4 2007, 07:22 PM~7837155
> *true but i dont think he is on his for 8 years straight..
> 
> he was in the military and went on deployment,well his nephew was supposed to be taking care of the property and stayin out of trouble..(conditions for him to be there)
> ...


that gives me an i dea for a chop shop diorama. hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 5 2007, 05:44 PM~7840861
> *ok im game to try this build-off!
> with a '72 chevy
> 
> ...


thats a good kit man. i used it b4.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 05:41 PM~7840843
> *:angry:  why?  :tears:  You gonna make fun of me if it is?  :tears:
> Fuck no that ain't me.  Thats Pokey.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Focker! You've given away my secret identity! Now everyone will know of my deep dark secret! How am I supposed to save the world as Super Dork if my true identity is known?

BTW, that is NOT me!





















it's modeltech! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Don't make me bust out the real pic! You know I got it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 06:34 PM~7841033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Don't make me bust out the real pic!  You know I got it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What pic? The "Pokey Krueger" pic?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 06:35 PM~7841036
> *What pic? The "Pokey Krueger" pic?
> *


no the one I took today on my phone when you was sitting on the car. You can see you, the rear view mirror and them floor mats. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 06:39 PM~7841061
> *no the one I took today on my phone when you was sitting on the car.  You can see you,  the rear view mirror and them floor mats.    :cheesy:
> *


Focker!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 04:50 PM~7840664
> *That's the exact reason why I didn't post a pic, because I WAS being a smartass!
> 
> Actually, I was poking fun at myself, because I ain't finished a damn model since last Fall.
> *


lol so i just called it as it is basically...

SMARTASS....... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 07:04 PM~7841210
> *lol so i just called it as it is basically...
> 
> SMARTASS....... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, pretty much :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN, too bad we dotn have this guy on thsi site... HE would win this build off...

http://video.fotki.com/MrObsessive/


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *pick up your dirty socks before you take pics again! lmao j/p with you homie.*


lol those were actually my wifes dirty socks. shes been workin in the yard the past couple weeks and for sum reason all the dirty clothes get thrown in my office. it was dark in here and i didnt even notice they were there til i uploadd the pic and by then i was too lazy to take another pic so i said fuck it......

but yeah i got the other door cut off the 64 and if it keeps rainin then i wont be able to go out tonight so i can spend all night makin door jambs and hinges....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

getting ready to start chopping on mine. Gotta go outside and have a "safety meeting" and start cutting doors and hatch open. Just put the kids to bed, so it should be alittle quite around here. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn straight he would have


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

john i mean


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 07:11 PM~7841252
> *Yeah, pretty much :biggrin:
> *


well lets see you finish one for this buildoff....

im doin a lot of new to me stuff on mine.....and im set to finish..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oooooo 'nother truck enterin in 'ere....damn reminds me i gotta finish that summabitch up some year soon, its a convertible as well *imagine that shit*

wurked on the ole pebble pusher lightnin longbed last nite and some today, got the doors shaved and the top has been cut off permanently, also have a new monster-c notch sittin in the bed that'll be ridin on air, rollpans done in the back....

some pics:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 07:44 PM~7841394
> *well lets see you finish one for this buildoff....
> 
> im doin a lot of new to me stuff on mine.....and im set to finish..
> *


Oh, don't worry, I'll finish.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

btw, look closely on the last pic, i got a underbed fuel cell goin on as well from a hilux... :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

think i may enter one other one i been fukkin with as well...80's hilux (easy build MY ASS)...will be building it with a 2JZ Supra engine from the F&F Supra in it which has been most of todays work, now i gotta figure out how to add a damn hood to the freggin thing.... added a license plate to the tailgate which will be hinged somehow, may cut the top as a targa top for some difficulty pointz...

callin this one the "witehype"

PICS:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 07:45 PM~7841399
> *Oh, don't worry, I'll finish.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

SORRY TO SAY BUT I THINK I'M LOSING INTEREST IN MY BUILD. CAUSE I PAINTED THE ROOF FLAT BLACK TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE VINYL AND IT WOUND UP MESSING UP  . BUT I'M GONNA TRY TO GO TO LOWES TO GET SAND PAPER TO REDO IT :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sory, something came up, and i'm probably going to be low on cash a while, so i can't buyanything fo my entry, so i'm out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dayum droppin like shit covered flies!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 5 2007, 08:47 PM~7841635
> *dayum droppin like shit covered flies!
> *


lol, i wouldn't drop, but i have like almost no cash, and not enough to do what i wanted to do.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 5 2007, 08:48 PM~7841638
> *lol, i wouldn't drop, but i have like almost no cash, and not enough to do what i wanted to do.....
> *


Fuck it man, work with what ya got.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 08:52 PM~7841650
> *Fuck it man, work with what ya got.
> *


thats the prob....i ain't got shit, i'm almost outta bondo, no paint, nothing thedo hinges with, nothing for interior, not even a damn paint brush


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

whe i said im going all out, i MEAN im going all out.... ill show ya once everything is uploaded... :biggrin:

what im gonig to show you... i put 3 hours doing, so hopefully it will be worth it :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE!!!!

i give you.... working window!!!!

(i still have 4 more to do...)



























i told ya im going all out :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck, all out...hell i just got a damn job so gtta finish muh shit up pretty soon or i wont have the damn time to deal with it.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wurkin window...fucccck!!! i thought i wuz gettin ahead of all yall, i might as well have stepped to the back of the back of the back of the pack...muthafuck!

lookin good tho wagonguy...now how the hell did u do that, aint no magic shot


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres better pictures, they still suck, but there better


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

nice wagon guy. ive been skimmin through here, and everybody calls each other by their real names.mines tre. whats yalls?


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

nice wagon guy. ive been skimmin through here, and everybody calls each other by their real names.mines tre. whats yalls?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@May 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7841907
> *nice wagon guy. ive been skimmin through here, and everybody calls each other by their real names.mines tre. whats yalls?
> *


Captain Big Nuts


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 10:17 PM~7842231
> *Captain Big Nuts
> *


Aye Aye captain...........((POKEY)I can't here youuuuu........)...Aye Aye Captain.......((POKEY)Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........)



....Mines Matt


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

There is already a name topic...search for it.

As for my build, i have been attending car shows and alot of things have caught my eye. I'm going to start soon on my build, but I am still trying to figure out a way to do a few things.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@May 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7841906
> *nice wagon guy. ive been skimmin through here, and everybody calls each other by their real names.mines tre. whats yalls?
> *



im john! :cheesy: LOL

such a basic name :uh:

but oh well!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im Quay ,,,,,few pics looks different colors with and without flash


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that color, is that the testors?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7842993
> *i like that color, is that the testors?
> *


boyds grape pearl over black


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 6 2007, 04:14 AM~7842996
> *boyds grape pearl over black
> *


ahh, i had that shit i think it was grape pearl, or it was a blue black pearl or somethin, but i put it over a gold base, looked pretty good


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

you should use grape pearl over darkish blue. you wont believe it. i was just experimenting with my old xmods mustang body, it was mollded in blue, i shot the pearl, the flakes stand out alot!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bodine, the paint looks awesome.........but what about your door jambs??? How are you going to put them on now and still paint them to match??

Looking great so far though....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7843375
> *Bodine, the paint looks awesome.........but what about your door jambs???  How are you going to put them on now and still paint them to match??
> 
> Looking great so far though....
> *


LOL ya, trust me, you WANT to jamb b4 paint!!!!

experianced that one


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 5 2007, 10:33 PM~7841565
> *Sory, something came up, and i'm probably going to be low on cash a while, so i can't buyanything fo my entry, so i'm out!!!!!!!!!
> *



well homie they said there 4mths 
so u must get a lil sumthing to get u goin



i didnt even start yet 
i wanted on my tax's to get back and thats like $600
and im hope it comes this week b/c i need to order shit 
from scalelow to and that like an other mth so fuck


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

i fuck up sorry 

im waitin on my income tax to get back


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 07:32 PM~7841026
> *Focker! You've given away my secret identity! Now everyone will know of my deep dark secret! How am I supposed to save the world as Super Dork if my true identity is known?
> 
> BTW, that is NOT me!
> ...



hey now damit!!! dont be posting my pic on line pokey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed its a 4 month build..so take ya time and really set down to work on somethin...


as per hinges..ima use pieces of tree and paperclips....:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im about to go get my entry........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 6 2007, 12:32 PM~7844411
> *im about to go get my entry........
> *


BOUT TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 6 2007, 03:32 PM~7844411
> *im about to go get my entry........
> *


is this gonna be off the chain too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i suppose


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

when is the last day to enter the build off?
does it have to be a lo-lo?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

last day is the 11th.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

last day is the 11th.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

may 11th


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

damn guys there's alot of badasss builds already,i think i'll sit this one out cuz i aint nearly as good as u ppl.big props 2 every 1.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*still needs more sanding but you get the idea. flip front end, reverse doors, 62 hard top w/ moon roof, molded firewall, shaved trims and moldings and opened gas cap.*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Comin along nice :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

well im dropin out b/c i fuck up on my cut's and the holes
the pics suck i know but its all i got 

if anyone can help wit any tip i will lov that 




thanks


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

how u enter ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 6 2007, 02:49 PM~7844911
> *damn guys there's alot of badasss builds already,i think i'll sit this one out cuz i aint nearly as good as u ppl.big props  2 every 1.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


homie you are more than likely a better builder than me,this is my first buildoff,and first time for opening doors or anything like that..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

64 imp baby blue with matchin daytons


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@May 6 2007, 04:38 PM~7845373
> *how u enter ?
> *


buy model

take pic of it and paper with date and your name....

thats how you enter...


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm down but i got to many models to choose, but are we limited to how many entered and what's the dead line it may be on here already but I may have missed it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@May 6 2007, 05:33 PM~7845703
> *I'm down but i got to many models to choose, but are we limited to how many entered and what's the dead line it may be on here already but I may have missed it :biggrin:
> *


may 11th is the deadline,its a 4 month all out buildoff if you wanna enter more than one model go for it....

some people on here are entering 2-3 so far,so if you wanna build more than one go for it,but like it says its an ALL OUT BUILDOFF...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my paints already dry yall. i painted it like an hour ago. im already doin interior secondary colors. lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

keep them coming everyone!

i think we are goign to see some "off the chain models"


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

my kit fuck up 
can i get a new and reenter????????????/


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 6 2007, 06:07 PM~7845949
> *my kit fuck up
> can i get a new and reenter????????????/
> *



you have till the 11th uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7843375
> *Bodine, the paint looks awesome.........but what about your door jambs???  How are you going to put them on now and still paint them to match??
> 
> Looking great so far though....
> *


uhhhh maybe i fcked up,,,,never opened one up before,,,,do you make your own jambs?and glue in place?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 06:15 PM~7846007
> *you have till the 11th uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2007, 06:03 PM~7845477
> *buy model
> 
> take pic of it and paper with date and your name....
> ...


thnx 

well here is what im entering


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey FUTURERIDER if you see pokey tell him i want a price on the monte carlo.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 6 2007, 08:05 PM~7846372
> *Hey FUTURERIDER if you see pokey tell him i want a price on the monte carlo.
> *


whos pokey ????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 6 2007, 09:05 PM~7846372
> *Hey FUTURERIDER if you see pokey tell him i want a price on the monte carlo.
> *


You could always PM him and ask him yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's what I'm entering and my sons build , you said it a all summer build, but it do on this may 11th or 08 may 11th


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 6 2007, 07:05 PM~7846372
> *Hey FUTURERIDER if you see pokey tell him i want a price on the monte carlo.
> *


$500


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Pokey:

How about a link to a photo of that monty??

Miloh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 6 2007, 07:31 PM~7846586
> *Hey Pokey:
> 
> How about a link to a photo of that monty??
> ...


If ya want to see my crappy Monte, click the link in my sig, it's in there.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD , really good!!!!

we have two kids entering this also!!!!

lets get MORE kids entering, and if we have 5 or more, I WILL make a new judging class, and offer a prize or two for it :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

what time exactly will the entering deadline be on friday cause thats when i get paid. but it will be at like 5:00 pm.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 07:46 PM~7846717
> *GOOD , really good!!!!
> 
> we have two kids entering this also!!!!
> ...


That's a great idea!

If it wasn't an all-out build off, I'd get my daughter in it, but she's still doing the snap kits.

Maybe we should get some youth build-offs for next year. Maybe have different age brackets.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dont try to put me in it


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7847441
> *dont try to put me in it
> *



it would be like 12 and under, yoru models are too "off the chain"


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7847796
> *it would be like 12 and under, yoru models are too "off the chain"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

my cousin decided to join this build he has no internet so ill be posting it for him


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I guess since I have 4 months to build it that I'll enter this. It'll be a slow go till I get some other builds finshed up, but I'll be working on it on the side.  



















I just cut the doors out & deck lid tonight. I may hinge them tomorrow.


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 6 2007, 11:12 PM~7848045
> *my cousin decided to join this build he has no internet so ill be posting it for him
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok heres what ive gotten done so far










and to the pros or whoever, does this jamb look like its in the right spot or should i move the jamb and the panel more towards the front of the door?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2007, 12:28 AM~7848590
> *ok heres what ive gotten done so far
> 
> and to the pros or whoever, does this jamb look like its in the right spot or should i move the jamb and the panel more towards the front of the door?
> ...


looks fine! Nice job all around on that build.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 03:03 PM~7845916
> *keep them coming everyone!
> 
> i think we are goign to see some "off the chain models"
> *


either that or he'll be starting his hack(cough) shop i mean chop shop
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *looks fine! Nice job all around on that build*


so the jamb and rear edge of the panel should be flush with the rear edge of the door? i wanna be positive b4 i glue the jamb to the door....

also do you guys jamb the front of the door too or leave it open since you cant see it?

1 more question. should i make 3 more jambs the exact same as the first 1 or make each 1 to fit individually?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2007, 12:57 AM~7848653
> *so the jamb and rear edge of the panel should be flush with the rear edge of the door? i wanna be positive b4 i glue the jamb to the door....
> 
> also do you guys jamb the front of the door too or leave it open since you cant see it?
> ...



Technally on a real car, the outside edge sticks out from the jamb. But this is the model world, so just whatever you wanna do. I'd do mine just like you have it. 

I wouldn't mess with the front myself. I'd just leave it alone. Like you said, noone can see it unless they are looking.  

don't see why you couldn't make a few of them at once. They should be alright.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

alright bro thanx for the advice. i guess now i get to break out the glue......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 fuckin purdy!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok im done for the night.....

glued in










doors too...










1 of the door panels mocked in to test the fit...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i like it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2007, 12:57 AM~7848653
> *so the jamb and rear edge of the panel should be flush with the rear edge of the door? i wanna be positive b4 i glue the jamb to the door....
> 
> also do you guys jamb the front of the door too or leave it open since you cant see it?
> ...


Put the interior in the car, tape the door to the outside of the body and then finagle the inside door panel into place and tape it to the outside door panel. That way you know that you have lined it up right. Remove the outside panel now with the interior panel taped to it in place and then do the jamb.

As far as doing all of um, I do both on each door, plus both and the center on the body itself. Wether you see it or not, it makes it complete.

Lastly, I do one jamb at a time.

Looking good homie, keep it up.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 6 2007, 09:56 PM~7846807
> *what time exactly will the entering deadline be on friday cause thats when i get paid. but it will be at like 5:00 pm.
> *


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN THERE IS SUM SICK BUILDS IN HERE ALREADY


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, everyones doign good so far!!!

i cant wait to see what twinns cousin does with that 94 :cheesy:

how old is he bro?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

radical plastic, you have untill midnight the 11th to enter :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

just got my chassis built and ready to go, and now all im waiting to do is, make seams, and windows, then paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 7 2007, 10:32 AM~7849612
> *radical plastic, you have untill midnight the 11th to enter :biggrin:
> *


now i just gotta figure out what to build :banghead:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

how do i make windows?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MAN, some nice work goin on!! but, slow down and take your time and detail, the shit out of it!!! take your time and add everything you guys can think of!!! dont rush into havin it done in the first month!! just look at for a while and make it look real, the best you can!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 7 2007, 11:25 AM~7850783
> *MAN, some nice work goin on!! but, slow down and take your time and detail, the shit out of it!!! take your time and add everything you guys can think of!!! dont rush into havin it done in the first month!! star at it foer a while and make it look real the best you can!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 thats what im doin.

i just had to get the guts up to chop open a door then its was all gravy from there and im takin my time.. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 7 2007, 01:52 PM~7851003
> *x2 thats what im doin.
> 
> i just had to get the guts up to chop open a door then its was all gravy from there and im takin my time.. :biggrin:
> *


and you were thinkin of not even getting in the build :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 7 2007, 12:59 PM~7851048
> *and you were thinkin of not even getting in the build :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 7 2007, 11:59 AM~7851048
> *and you were thinkin of not even getting in the build :0
> *


AT LEAST IM IN IT....now since you opened your mouth you better bring it.... :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

do i need to make my door hinges curved, since the body has a curve to it or is there an easier way to do it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hard to say on the hinges this will be my first time dealin with em as well.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 7 2007, 02:02 PM~7851070
> *AT LEAST IM IN IT....now since you opened your mouth you better bring it.... :angry:
> *


what you mean "atleast im in" dont worry homeboy. By the way i was giving you props for changing your mind and taking time on the build but since YOU opened your mouth i guess i gotta bring it now.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my entryi accidentally made a video)



yall dont have to click on it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i already got it painted baby blue. YEA. ALREADY. BLACK WASHED A GRILL FOR MY FIRST TIME, IT TURNED OUT GREAT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO FOR THE DOORS THOUGH. I WAS THINKIN SUICIDE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 7 2007, 12:25 PM~7851207
> *what you mean "atleast im in" dont worry homeboy. By the way i was giving you props for changing your mind and taking time on the build but since YOU opened your mouth i guess i gotta bring it now.
> *


aight then homie,looks like we both competing.....

and i appreciated the comments but you should know by now my name means it,and when i say somethin i aint holding back.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ALRIGHT I GOT THE CAR SANDED AND AFTER SCHOOL I'LL PRIMER IT AND TAPE OFF THE ROOF AND TAKE PICS AND UPLOAD THEM LATER :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Here is where I am at so far


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good rafa


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, keep it coming rafa!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man..


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 3 2007, 11:28 AM~7827363
> *alright homies this is what i am thinkin about for suspension!! i want a posed 3 wheel, and am thinking of using this suspension to do it!! this is just sitting on the chassis for mock-up purposes!! what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


Is that chrome paint or plating?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats plated parts from a donk kit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

started scribing door lines....










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
OMG what did i get myself into......










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@May 7 2007, 08:25 PM~7855482
> *Is that chrome paint or plating?
> *



what donk kit is that?? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i'm done for tonight.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 8 2007, 01:52 AM~7856418
> *what donk kit is that??  :dunno:
> *



the 70 chevelle!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK FELLAS, HAD A LITTLE ACCIDENT LAST NIGHT* :angry: :banghead: 
*ITS OK THOUGH, THIS AIN'T GONNA STOP ME,JUST GONNA GET A NEW ONE* :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2007, 07:56 AM~7857418
> *OK FELLAS, HAD A LITTLE ACCIDENT LAST NIGHT :angry:  :banghead:
> ITS OK THOUGH, THIS AIN'T GONNA STOP ME,JUST GONNA GET A NEW ONE :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i had the same accident...

im still deciding on new body or not..

but im leanin more towards new body.... :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK I KNOW I'M LATE WITH MY PIC BUT I SAID LONG AGO I WAS IN HERES WHAT I'VE BEEN WORKING ON......................................









ITS GOING TO HAVE A GOLD BELLY,UNDIES,SUSPENSION,MOTOR ,ETC.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*well heres were i'm at with my interior:**gonna go with a little new skool fiberglass in a old skool ride.*


















































































*ALSO NOT TOO SURE IF I'M GOONA GO WITH THE ARMS LIKE THIS.*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the arms look good go for it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALSO TRYING TO MAKE MY OWN LS CLIP.*
*STILL NOT DONE GOTTA DO SOME TOUCH UP HERE AND THERE.*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS KOOL, BUT WHATS WRONG WITH THE ONE MENACE MADE?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

oh nothin just trying to see if i can make one out of the stock one cause i've seen a couple made out of it. This one looks kind of taller.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's looking good smiley. just shorten up the blinker's a bit.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2007, 10:31 AM~7858005
> *oh nothin just trying to see if i can make one out of the stock one cause i've seen a couple made out of it. This one looks kind of taller.
> *



THAT WILL WORK


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

10-4 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks biggs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice job, 408!! looks good!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN, that's a nice LS clip!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats sick408


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn 408 bro that is tight as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I thought I was the only one gonna do a home made ls clip


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

408, THE MONTY GUTS ARE GOING TO BE CRAZY ! AND ON THE LS I BUILT THE PILLARS BROKE A FEW TIMES ! WHAT I DID WAS ADD A SMALL WIRE FROM THE ROOF TO THE FENDERS TO GIVE THE POST A STIFF REINFORCEMENT !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2007, 01:45 PM~7860249
> *408,  THE  MONTY  GUTS  ARE  GOING  TO BE  CRAZY !  AND  ON THE  LS  I BUILT    THE  PILLARS  BROKE  A  FEW  TIMES !  WHAT  I  DID    WAS  ADD  A    SMALL    WIRE  FROM  THE  ROOF  TO  THE  FENDERS  TO  GIVE  THE  POST A  STIFF  REINFORCEMENT !
> *


*thanks fellas* :biggrin: 

i think i'm going to have to do that on my next one i get mini, but i will cut out the doors last this time :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

heres some work nuthing much yet but thought id post as i go


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i took a break for a couple days to keep from gettin pissed at how this build fucked up from the get go,

well i needed another windshield area,and since my brother gave me a amt 64 dancer he built years ago to learn from and see how some of them are built,the body was sacrificed...

i chopped the roof off,then realized i have a better body on mine,so i just resorted to chopping the windshield out...

well now im waiting for the body to finish drying so i can reinforce it,since it snapped at the rockers on me as well..

but as it stands i got a lil work done,but im still on the edge of smashing this build and saying fuck it and just sellin it all.....

so the hunt is back on for another revell 64ss body to start over with...only im leaving the top on and im just gonna open the doors.....

ill leave the top choppin to yall,ill just maybe cut open a sunroof....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK MY WEEKLY UPDATE ! SORRY NO CLOCK ON THIS ONE ! I HAD TO TAKE MY TIME ON THIS WEEKS BUILD ! 8HRS TOTAL ON JUST FRONT A-ARMS ! LOL ! IT WAS THE FRIST TIME I DID ANY SHIT LIKE THIS BEFORE ! I AM HAPPY WITH IT SO ITS TIME TO MOVE ON TO A NEW AREA OF THIS BUILD ! 


HERE ARE A GANG OF PICS !  YOU'LL NEVER LEARN SOMETHING NEW IF YOU DONT TRY ! [/u]


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good man. you got any colors in mind for it?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mini, do the damn thang! Lookin' good bro!!!!

Man, maybe I shouldn't have picked a bubble Caprice for this build off, ain't no way I can compete with that!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks bad as mini

dont sell yourself short pokey


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit minI!!!!! look good :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mini its lookin good.......

just thought i would check in....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all the rides are looking good. keep up the good work homie's. i will get started on mine next week.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

change of plans, im doin a 84 buick lesabre hopper, if it will fit teh frame i did up, lol, now i just need to know how to make windows?, PLEASE HELP ME, HOW DO YOU MAKE WINDOWS?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN SORRY GUYS I'VE BEEN BUSY WITH SOME THINGS AND SO I HOPE TO POST SOME PICS UP TONIGHT  :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i cant figure out the hinges on these doors to save my ass :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nuttin new from this corner, x-cept my hilux is in da weeds, seriously...its about 1/8" lower than what it came out of the box....but im layin rocker. built a console and added F&F supra seats inside...still not sure about the cuttin of doors on this project...that would take me all year to get that perfected. I do however have a massive hole in the hood for the engine clearance.

the f-150 is on hold for a tad longer, i may cut the doors on it, something wyld & radikal possibly...i have two new cleaner shots from a meeting last weekend 

a friend asked me what kinda drugs i was on when i built the hilux...seriously i was clean of everything hehhe


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 9 2007, 07:30 PM~7870906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats lookin tight homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks homie! jus doin a lot of sanding, don't know what color yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD HOOD ! IS THE CONSOLE DONE ? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT IN THE CAR ! LOL ! YOU KNOW SO I CAN KEEP 1 UP ON THE COMP! LOL !


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea its in, just real simple


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ok the monte is drying till tommorow. i tried sanding it and to make it smooth from my accident it had. so it has spots where its rough. all i need now is some black 1014's from bet with the 2 prong k-o. after i'm done i will work more on that 50 chevy stepside or a my caprice idk yet :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 9 2007, 10:50 PM~7871534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is great a build off in side a build off! best of luck to both you ! You both are already winners cus you both are building ! :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:56 PM~7871576
> *this  is    great    a  build  off  in side  a  build  off!  best  of  luck  to  both you  !  You  both  are  already winners  cus  you  both  are  building !  :biggrin:
> *


its good to hear that from someone as skilled as you i see i got in over my head after i looked at your work of art posing. :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 9 2007, 11:39 PM~7871959
> *its good to hear that from someone as skilled as you i see i got in over my head after i looked at your work of art posing. :uh:  :0  :0
> *


dog dont trip ! I been building longer then some of the guys have been alive ! I got over 27 yrs at this shit ! the only way to become a good builder and a master builder is to keep BUILDING ! 



even at my level of building i still got alot of shit to learn myself ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 08:56 PM~7871576
> *this  is    great    a  build  off  in side  a  build  off!  best  of  luck  to  both you  !  You  both  are  already winners  cus  you  both  are  building !  :biggrin:
> *


yup and its good to see that we gonna be buildin the same model...

best of luck radical...

but ima tell you now i still have a few cards hidden i aint showin..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


not for now at least... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

IM WORKIN ON A 64 RITE NOW...FULL CUSTOM...IMMA BRING IT OUT AND SEE WUT IT DOES


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

5 MORE DAYS TO ENTER!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 12:10 AM~7872945
> *5 MORE DAYS TO ENTER!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


nope 2 left to enter homie...

the 11th is the last night..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 10 2007, 12:34 AM~7873046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 12:36 AM~7873055
> *
> *


ok so i stand corrected,i didnt see the date get changed....
but i know im building one.. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol i was just going by what i seen homie im already in this biotch i was just bumpin that up incase anyother of these foos wanna bring it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Been busy cutting mine open.





So now I am undecided if I should add a hollywood top or just regular sun roof.

Since I am doing patterns I also am thinking of sanding off the vinyl top.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I HAD A 66 IMPALA RESIN HT AND I CUT IT TO A VERT AND ALSO OPENED UP THE DOORS, THE PROPLEM I HAD WAS THAT THE RESIN WAS WEEK AND IT JUS WOBBLED AND LOOKED BENT WHEN IT WAS ON THE FRAME. SO IF YOU DO A HOLLYWOOD TOP IT MIGHT DO THE SAME. YOU COULD JUST GO WITH THE SUNROOF. *MY 2 CENT*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*little more progress, not too much ,but alot of thinking*. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 01:07 AM~7872635
> *yup and its good to see that we gonna be buildin the same model...
> 
> best of luck radical...
> ...


i wanted to make it fair and the names mike.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2007, 08:09 AM~7874211
> *little more progress, not too much ,but slot of thinking. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what are you using ,,,? zap a gap,,,,or bondo?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BONDO


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

putty, zap a gap is just super glue and bondo is a lighter color.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 08:13 AM~7874239
> *i wanted to make it fair and the names mike.
> *


:thumbsup: im kevin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 11:43 AM~7874438
> *:thumbsup: im kevin
> *


andy!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 01:36 AM~7873055


That can't be Mini's qoute I'm gonna have to call bullshit!!!!! The english is spectacular with little or no errors I know damn well if Mini did actually write that qoute he would not be qouting him self for one and for two we would need a partial translator on isle 3. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59+May 10 2007, 08:48 AM~7874477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that and nowhere did I see an LOL somewhere and we all know mini never writes a sentence down without throwing an "LOL" somewhere in it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2007, 08:05 AM~7874187
> *I HAD A 66 IMPALA RESIN HT AND I CUT IT TO A VERT AND ALSO OPENED UP THE DOORS, THE PROPLEM I HAD WAS THAT THE RESIN WAS WEEK AND IT JUS WOBBLED AND LOOKED BENT WHEN IT WAS ON THE FRAME. SO IF YOU DO A HOLLYWOOD TOP IT MIGHT DO THE SAME. YOU COULD JUST GO WITH THE SUNROOF. MY 2 CENT
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING I CUT OPEN PLASTIC OR RESIN, BEFORE I START CUTTING I ALWAY'S RE-INFORCE WITH WIRE RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 10 2007, 09:51 AM~7874498
> *that and nowhere did I see an LOL somewhere and we all know mini never writes a sentence down without throwing an "LOL" somewhere in it.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: It's so true! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59+May 10 2007, 10:48 AM~7874477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 10 2007, 10:51 AM~7874498
> *
> 
> that and nowhere did I see an LOL somewhere and we all know mini never writes a sentence down without throwing an "LOL" somewhere in it.... :biggrin:
> *





Thats not my only trade mark ! But it cool you all remeber a little something about me ! LOL !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> That can't be Mini's qoute I'm gonna have to call bullshit!!!!! The (HELLO LAY IT LOW MEMBERS ! CAN WE HAVE A TRANSLATOR OVER TO ISLE 3 PLEASE ! SOME ENGILSH AMERICAN GUY JUST GOT CLOWNED BUT A FUCKIN CANADIAN ! )</span>





<span style=\'color:blue\'> :roflmao: Now David don't be getting all butt up over there were just playing!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN. I THOUGHT THIS WAS BUILD OFF PAGE AND NOT A PLACE TO POST WHORE :biggrin: . OH AND I WILL POST SOME PICS CAUSE I GOT THE BODY, INTERIOR, AND FRAME DONE. I JUST NEED TO FINISH THE MOTOR


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 10 2007, 10:50 AM~7874927
> *DAMN.  I THOUGHT THIS WAS BUILD OFF PAGE AND NOT A PLACE TO POST WHORE :biggrin: .  OH AND I WILL POST SOME PICS CAUSE I GOT THE BODY, INTERIOR, AND FRAME DONE.  I JUST NEED TO FINISH THE MOTOR
> *


That would have been the perfect time to post pictures fucking whore!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 10 2007, 11:46 AM~7874897
> *
> :roflmao: Now David don't be getting all butt up over there were just playing!!!!!!
> *



Just going along with your smack down homie ! Making your wisecrack just a little bit funnier ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 10 2007, 09:51 AM~7874933
> *That would have been the perfect time to post pictures fucking whore!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and so that I am not accused of the same thing her ya go


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that looks like cutlASS ! </span> :biggrin: LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 10 2007, 09:51 AM~7874933
> *That would have been the perfect time to post pictures fucking whore!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:...........................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey All:

Anybody care if I change my entry? Been waiting for this kit to geh here and didn't know if it would be here in time. Still waiting for a set of true spokes that should be here soon. Do they have to be here before the dead line to use them??
I'm not adding this so as to do two kits, I am changing to this one and it will be the only one I'm building. :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: 











Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as long as you have a model entered by the deadline i dont see why it should be a problem...as per the wheels i dont think it matters if they in after the deadline..


and good luck miloh......



yo david you spell bout as good as i do when im drunk homie,but thats why it takes me 20 minutes to type 2 sentences also....lol......j/p homie...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for my rims of the 64 im usin deep dish gold 1115s. the car is baby blue. im waitin for the fuy at hobbytown to order some gold bmf. the trim is gonna be all gold. but, is there gold paint or do i have to get my bumpers plated?


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> as long as you have a model entered by the deadline i dont see why it should be a problem...as per the wheels i dont think it matters if they in after the deadline..
> and good luck miloh......
> 
> Alrighty then IT's ON!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> > as long as you have a model entered by the deadline i dont see why it should be a problem...as per the wheels i dont think it matters if they in after the deadline..
> > and good luck miloh......
> >
> > Alrighty then IT's ON!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 10 2007, 03:15 PM~7877407
> *for my rims of the 64 im usin deep dish gold 1115s. the car is baby blue. im waitin for the fuy at hobbytown to order some gold bmf. the trim is gonna be all gold. but, is there gold paint or do i have to get my bumpers plated?
> *


gold paint will look like gold paint, not gold plating


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where do i get it plated


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 10 2007, 04:04 PM~7877722
> *where do i get it plated
> *


ask mr biggs he can get you the link to the best platers...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I'M TAKING PICS RIGHT NOW AND AFTER I'M DONE I'LL POST SOME PICS UP


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 10 2007, 01:07 PM~7875932
> *:biggrin:...........................................................................................................
> .......................................................................................................................
> .......................................................................................................................
> ...


Kick rocks Fawker!!! :angry: :rofl:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so since a lot of people on this build off are doubting themselves, or saying that they are better than eachother ans stuff, well read these words...

The NAME OF THE GAME IS NO SECRETS. Put every thing out on the table and see who can do it the best and that is what this should be about to help each of us move up in building. 


^^ uffin: ^^


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 10 2007, 08:13 PM~7879456
> *Kick rocks Fawker!!!  :angry:  :rofl:
> *










DON'T GET MAD GET GLAD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> That can't be Mini's qoute I'm gonna have to call bullshit!!!!! The english is spectacular with little or no errors I know damn well if Mini did actually write that qoute he would not be qouting him self for one and for two we would need a partial translator on isle 3. :biggrin:





> That can't be Mini's qoute I'm gonna have to call bullshit!!!!! The english is spectacular with little or no errors I know damn well if Mini did actually write that qoute he would not be qouting him self for one and for two we would need a partial translator on isle 3. :biggrin:


that and nowhere did I see an LOL somewhere and we all know mini never writes a sentence down without throwing an "LOL" somewhere in it.... :biggrin:
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

gotta have the word frist in there also. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK WELL MY PHONE SERVICE SUCKS. IT LOOKS LIKE IT'LL SEND MY PICS WHEN IT FEELS LIKE. SO IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE AWHILE TILL I GET IT WORKING. DAMN YOU PLATEAU, DAMN YOU. AND FOR SOME OF YOU THAT'S MY PHONE SERVICE OUT HERE. OH AND IT CAN'T BE FIXED I'LL JUST TELL YOU GUYS WHAT I DID TO IT AND TRY TO POST PICS OF IT FINISHED :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

These can be already started kits too? Right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

gotta have the word frist in there also. :biggrin: 
[/quote]


DAMN ! You guys know all my little secerts ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

gotta have the word frist in there also. :biggrin: 
[/quote]
DAMN ! You guys know all my little secerts ! LOL ! :biggrin:
[/quote]


We know you frist! hand! LOL! :biggrin: Just fuckin with ya. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

no updates tonights ! I need to get my room cleaned up ! and i have been moving a few things so its been hard to move so I took tonight off ! 


I GOT 4 MONTHS RIGHT ! NO NEED IN FINISHING THIS WEEK ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2007, 12:26 AM~7880526
> *
> We know you frist!  hand!  LOL!    :biggrin:  Just fuckin with ya.  :cheesy:
> *




Unlike some of these little dudes i can take a joke ! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... cut out the othe 2 doors today.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I decided to go in a different direction with this. I have a bunch of lows but not really any other type of build so......here goes. :biggrin: 


The front wheels will be different, those are all I had on hand.



























Kinda working suspension. ^^^ down, under pic is of it up. Still needs work.



























:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AWESOME, JOB, ON THE HINGED SUSPENSION!! I LIKE THE REAREND!! I WILL FOLLOW THIS BUILD, KEEP US POSTED!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet job on suspension...

im glad im really steppin it up..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 10 2007, 08:27 PM~7879587
> *so since a lot of people on this build off are doubting themselves, or saying that they are better than eachother ans stuff, well read these words...
> 
> The NAME OF THE GAME IS NO SECRETS.  Put every thing out on the table and see who can do it the best and that is what this should be about to help each of us move up in building.
> ...


i still need a few tricks to keep it even from me and others....  

im thee rookie of em all..as in just out of snaptite rookie..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2007, 10:07 AM~7882324
> *i still need a few tricks to keep it even from me and others....
> 
> im thee rookie of em all..as in just out of snaptite rookie..
> *


 Nothing like grabbing up a big nasty ass challenge to get your skills up to speed. I been doing this for 20 years and I'm probably not up to it myself, so I got to give ya props for jumping in and going for it.
You will probably do better than you think. just watch these guys on here and learn.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 11 2007, 09:02 AM~7882670
> *Nothing like grabbing up a big nasty ass challenge to get your skills up to speed. I been doing this for 20 years and I'm probably not up to it myself, so I got to give ya props for jumping in and going for it.
> You will probably do better than you think. just watch these guys on here and learn.
> 
> ...


i been watchin these guys for a year and i get lots of ideas from them....but i learn more when hands on....

all you have to do is try to find out...thats why im takin my sweet time with this one since i have through august...i am plannin on tryin to be done by my birthday..aug. 16th 

but you never know......


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2007, 12:10 PM~7883093
> *i been watchin these guys for a year and i get lots of ideas from them....but i learn more when hands on....
> 
> all you have to do is try to find out...thats why im takin my sweet time with this one since i have through august...i am plannin on tryin to be done by my birthday..aug. 16th
> ...


same here ive got lots of concoctions but waiting to get some more builds under the belt.my b-day is a day before yours.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 11 2007, 10:14 AM~7883117
> *same here ive got lots of concoctions but waiting to get some more builds under the belt.my b-day is a day before yours.
> *


SWEET....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

made my own springs ,,,


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damm homie your flyin through this Looks hella good though :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Well after a couple hours just working on mold flashing I got it ready for primer, Anybody thats built this one will know what I'm talking about. These are I got for tires right now so pay them no mind, just trying to get a feel for the deal.



















Maybe this????











And this is whats been holding me up getting started.




























Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good so far miloh! keep it coming!


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Man:

Ain't done nothing but scrape mold lines off of it!!!! damit man it was bad. actually the worst I've ever seen. It was bad as some resins. got some pretty wild ideas for it. will be my first 59 and a vert at that, the trunk is going to be a bitch I promise. Got a set of PE 40 spokers comming from 1ofakind for it and some wild colors in mind. Glad I got 4 months. 

Miloh.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both are looking good Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks BiggC:

I like my little truck!! I got shitloads of time in it and it still ain't even close. guess i'll put it in the back of the shop and get started on my 59. By the way the 59 is molded in that color so I ain't done nothing but scrape on it. Thanks for the :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tho.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good miloh


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 11 2007, 10:41 PM~7887188
> *Thanks Man:
> 
> Ain't done nothing but scrape mold lines off of it!!!! damit man it was bad. actually the worst I've ever seen. It was bad as some resins. got some pretty wild ideas for it. will be my first 59 and a vert at that, the trunk is going to be a bitch I promise. Got a set of PE 40 spokers comming from 1ofakind for it and some wild colors in mind. Glad I got 4 months.
> ...


Here's the 59 I have been working on and your right, the trunk is a bitch to cut out because of the angle of the cut........GO SLOW!!!

Looking go though. 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

MKD904:

Hey man I wish I had two bodies, this would make the trunk a lot less trouble. thanks everybody for the :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Oh BTW I moved the 55 to the back of the shop and made room for the 59 Imp. and got it on in the shop. need to through a cover over the truck I guess. Oh yeah the red 62 is my daily driver. LOL!!! I can dream in 1/24 scale right.





































Miloh.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE !!!!!! everyone!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i join this build off i want to give it a shot ? :happysad:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 12 2007, 10:26 AM~7888993
> *can i join this build off i want to give it a shot ?  :happysad:
> *


I'm not sure, but I think yesterday was the deadline. You missed it by a day!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya yesterday was the cut off, BUT since he wants in, and only missed it by like 10 hours, he can join, BUT, you better get to buidling :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 12 2007, 09:59 AM~7889117
> *ya yesterday was the cut off, BUT since he wants in, and only missed it by like 10 hours, he can join, BUT, you better get to buidling :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: going to post my build right now !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 12 2007, 11:02 AM~7889132
> *:biggrin:  going to post my build right now !
> *


good,and you make sure you post pics too.....

you lucky dog....just have fun with it...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i havent built a model for over 10 years so heres a shot at it ! so if you guys can help me out !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a good kit, you will have good luck with it :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

good luck to all, i stayed out because i have little time to do anything detailed nowadays


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can any help on cutting the trunk on it theres a wing on the end i dont know if i should cut around it or just right through it any ideas or pic i can look at ?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 12 2007, 07:01 PM~7890834
> *can any help on cutting the trunk on it theres a wing on the end i dont know if i should cut around it or just right through it any ideas or pic i can look at ?
> *


With the kit that your building, i would cut thru it. That's just me tho. I believe on the real car like that its thru the wing too.

Do a google image search to see what the real car looks like...


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 12 2007, 08:01 PM~7890834
> *can any help on cutting the trunk on it theres a wing on the end i dont know if i should cut around it or just right through it any ideas or pic i can look at ?
> *


 If your talking about the ends of the spoiler that go out over the 1/4 panel you will need to cut through them. When the trunk is opend the little corners stay on the fender.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

ALL RIGHT HOMIES!!!!!!!!!! there's got to be a better way!!!! The doors are done but if I can't figure out a better way to do it the trunk will not be opened on dis Biiatch!!!:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
This is the first time for me on door cutting and I feel pretty good I didn't break the body. now to figure out the hinge works and get the door panels cut apart and hung on the inside of the doors. I thought it would be less trouble on a vert but now I'm not so sure. ittybitty peices on the inside and the windshield frame and dash board, holy shit where's the tylanol !!!!! :uh: 




























Whis me luck!!
Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good luck.....:thumbsup: 




dont worry miloh you will get through this too..


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ive been lookin for a 59 for about 3 months now. cant find one anywhere. lookin good homie.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> good luck.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!! thanks Homie.
> Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cuttin the trunk is a bitch but.... DO IT! you'll be glad u did...


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 13 2007, 12:23 AM~7892018
> *ive been lookin for a 59 for about 3 months now. cant find one anywhere. lookin good homie.
> *


 These guys have em
http://www.modelroundup.com/rmx20004.html

If you ask around here you can find em too. I looked all over and finaly got two from someone here on the forums for $15 ea. the good ones too Revell skill III.
I got the vert off Ebay. think there is one on there now. Modelroundup has em in stock if ya don;t want to wait.
Post in the want ads too.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 12:25 AM~7892025
> *cuttin the trunk is a bitch but.... DO IT! you'll be glad u did...
> 
> 
> ...


 How did ya do it?? I cut the doors with an exacto cuz the string kept breaking before I could get it going. I can't see it going down with the knife trick.

Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lots of thread......and time.... did it back in 99


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 12 2007, 10:14 PM~7891988
> *ALL RIGHT HOMIES!!!!!!!!!! there's got to be a better way!!!! The doors are done but if I can't figure out a better way to do it the trunk will not be opened on dis Biiatch!!!:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> This is the first time for me on door cutting and I feel pretty good I didn't break the body. now to figure out the hinge works and get the door panels cut apart and hung on the inside of the doors. I thought it would be less trouble on a vert but now I'm not so sure. ittybitty peices on the inside and the windshield frame and dash board, holy shit where's the tylanol !!!!! :uh:
> 
> ...



Good Luck!!!!
lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh yea, good luck.... just take your time.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep it up!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 12 2007, 10:23 PM~7892018
> *ive been lookin for a 59 for about 3 months now. cant find one anywhere. lookin good homie.
> *


ill call you later,i got one at home......


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

on vacation for 1 week i will post some pics when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't done much to mine, but I have been working on the engine tryin' to come up with something I like.

Here's what I have so far. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn...... nice turbo setup


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey all:

Managed to break the body at the door opening and front fender tryint to cut the trunk open :banghead: BUT. a little testors glue and a rest for the night and I'm back on it. I got it cut out along the back all except the emblem in the middle. Damit man this thing is a bitch.

Miloh.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

man these are some sick cars, can't wait to see when they are all finished.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 13 2007, 07:37 PM~7896216
> *Hey all:
> 
> Managed to break the body at the door opening and front fender tryint to cut the trunk open :banghead: BUT. a little testors glue and a rest for the night and I'm back on it. I got it cut out along the back all except the emblem in the middle. Damit man this thing is a bitch.
> ...


you might need some wire to now reinforce that area...just to let you know..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2007, 09:10 PM~7896040
> *I haven't done much to mine, but I have been working on the engine tryin' to come up with something I like.
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  :cheesy:
> ...


where did you get the turbos from BiggC?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I'M OUT. THERES NO WAY TO UPLOAD MY PICS SO MAYBE NEXT YEAR  :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why not next buildoff?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NEVER MIND. MY PHONE ACTUALLY SENT A PICTURE SO HERES WHERE I AM


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good vato....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

AND IF YOU LOOK IN THE BACK GROUND YOU'LL SEE MY MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HERES THE BODY. I DID HAVE A PIC OF THE TRUNK HINDGED(SPELL CHECK) BUT IT DIDN'T DOWNLOAD RIGHT


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin so far, bro.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good Big V


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 14 2007, 07:39 AM~7898457
> *where did you get the turbos from BiggC?
> *


I made them from one I already had off the Callaway Corvette, I just put em in resin. If you need some PM me Bro.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 14 2007, 02:38 PM~7901685
> *Lookin good Big V
> *


THANKS EVERY ONE


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

my car has changed yet again, now im building A 55' NOMAD, its 85% done, its gonna be pink


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 14 2007, 02:54 PM~7901838
> *my car has changed yet again, now im building A 55' NOMAD, its 85% done, its gonna be pink
> *


Pics???


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

gimme 15 mins


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 14 2007, 03:08 PM~7901969
> *gimme 15 mins
> *


kool


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

nvr mind on that nomad, idk what the hell im gonna do?


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i have a 53 bel-air body, maybe thatll work
h/o


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN BRO DO THEM ALL :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

BUILDING A 53 BEL_AIR, pics soon


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

QUICK PIC OF PROGRESS............. this beast is gonna be pink, with BLACK tinted windows


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 14 2007, 03:21 PM~7902057
> *QUICK PIC OF PROGRESS............. this beast is gonna be pink, with BLACK tinted windows
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good so far, bro


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

layin down some pink now, does it matter if its GLOSSY or not?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 14 2007, 05:29 PM~7902113
> *layin down some pink now, does it matter if its GLOSSY or not?
> *


Well are you going for a beater or a show car? This is the "All out build off" so if your paint is flat or nonglossy you better bring it on the rest of the build.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

ok, gettin some clear coat later


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok homies:

Got the trunk lid out, start hinges next.










Miloh.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

good job, Miloh.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good miloh....


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks all:

The picts lie!!! looks pretty rough right now.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 14 2007, 05:16 PM~7902822
> *Thanks all:
> 
> The picts lie!!! looks pretty rough right now.
> ...


MY PICS DONT LIE EITHER MINES IN REALLY ROUGH SHAPE TOO....


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY FELLAZ IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER????? I WANT IN :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah i think the deadline was some days ago. 

you guys got some good progress don't think im blowing it off i just got dont finishing my new work area today so ill have pics of my build some time soon.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 11:04 AM~7811048
> *but no one ever answered my question? Can started builds be enterend?  I want to work on that 67 impala I'm building. :biggrin: Been working on the 57 nomad also.*


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

man im lost sorry for not giving you the right info eddie but the last i heard from was wagonguy and he said something about friday at midnight.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7903427
> *HEY FELLAZ IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER????? I WANT IN :biggrin:
> *


you can enter till midnight tonight,just post pic with name and date...needs to be new kit...



and low you already know the rules you better see beto about that request...


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 09:04 PM~7903655
> *you can enter till midnight tonight,just post pic with name and date...needs to be new kit...and low you already know the rules you better see beto about that request...
> *


i csc'd my 64


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 07:06 PM~7903669
> *i csc'd my 64
> *


i know


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn everyone...
1. you CAN enter and already started car, like only 20% done though...
2 I AM STRETCHING the deadline, cuz a few people just seen this thread.. it is stretched untill MAY 20TH... that gives you almost a full week to get it in, BUT if you enter in this last week, YOU BETTER BRING IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

awww shyte, i keep contradicting myself... yes i said new kit, but if ya have a 20% done kit, take a pic, and let me see what ya got done so far, wne WE will decide if its ok, WE AS IN A MODEL BUILDING COMMUNITY lol, so get your pics in...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 07:16 PM~7903764
> *damn everyone...
> 1. you CAN enter and already started car, like only 20% done though...
> 2 I AM STRETCHING the deadline, cuz a few people just seen this thread.. it is stretched untill MAY 20TH... that gives you almost a full week to get it in, BUT if you enter in this last week, YOU BETTER BRING IT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 07:18 PM~7903778
> *awww shyte, i keep contradicting myself... yes i said new kit, but if ya have a 20% done kit, take a pic, and let me see what ya got done so far, wne WE will decide if its ok, WE AS IN A MODEL BUILDING COMMUNITY lol, so get your pics in...
> *



You guys know the gold 67 I'm building. The doors have been opened. Only 1 jambed on the back side of door. Top opened. Engine wired mostly done. Frame painted gold and rear end painted and assemebled. Its cool if not. Its just been sitting on the shelf looking at me build others in its place. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2007, 08:08 PM~7904372
> *You guys know the gold 67 I'm building.  The doors have been opened.  Only 1 jambed on the back side of door.  Top opened.  Engine wired mostly done.  Frame painted gold and rear end painted and assemebled.    Its cool if not.  Its just been sitting on the shelf looking at me build others in its place.  :cheesy:
> *



is it painted yet?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7904745
> *is it painted yet?
> *


nope........ just the frame, rear end and block.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmm

ok its kool! :biggrin:

now start buidling!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 09:10 PM~7905026
> *hmmmm
> 
> ok its kool! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN GUYS.... this sucks, i wired up the engine for my van... AND LOW AND BEHOLD... you cant even see the wires 

its soo stuck up in there (like most vans) that the only thing your going to see is the belt and fan assembly LOL, BUT ill make usre to get some pics of it B4 its in there... cuz once its in there... ITS GONE lol... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 15 2007, 12:10 AM~7905026
> *hmmmm
> 
> ok its kool! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 09:14 PM~7905065
> *DAMN GUYS.... this sucks, i wired up the engine for my van... AND LOW AND BEHOLD... you cant even see the wires
> 
> its soo stuck up in there (like most vans) that the only thing your going to see is the belt and fan assembly LOL, BUT ill make usre to get some pics of it B4 its in there... cuz once its in there... ITS GONE lol... :cheesy:
> *


You should snap a few quick pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 09:14 PM~7905065
> *DAMN GUYS.... this sucks, i wired up the engine for my van... AND LOW AND BEHOLD... you cant even see the wires
> 
> its soo stuck up in there (like most vans) that the only thing your going to see is the belt and fan assembly LOL, BUT ill make usre to get some pics of it B4 its in there... cuz once its in there... ITS GONE lol... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 11:14 PM~7905065
> *DAMN GUYS.... this sucks, i wired up the engine for my van... AND LOW AND BEHOLD... you cant even see the wires
> 
> its soo stuck up in there (like most vans) that the only thing your going to see is the belt and fan assembly LOL, BUT ill make usre to get some pics of it B4 its in there... cuz once its in there... ITS GONE lol... :cheesy:
> *


That or you could cut the engine cover out in the interior like a real van.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2007, 09:20 PM~7905114
> *That or you could cut the engine cover out in the interior like a real van.
> *



hmmmmmm :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS FAR FROM DONE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn hoodstar, thats look pretty sweet lookin, love the hood cutout


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice cut out, bro


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks, i can't wait to paint it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin sick homie..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN HOODSTAR THAT IMPALA LOOKS CLEAN :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

keep it up, hoo star....post up pics as soon as you get them...


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 14 2007, 11:32 PM~7906028
> *DAMN HOODSTAR THAT IMPALA LOOKS CLEAN :0
> *


X2........are you in the Build Off, Big_vato23?????


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

stuck on the color? :dunno:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i would say a nice candy red, but you see that too often, so IDk man


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i will, but some stuff will be on the DL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 11:33 PM~7906033
> *X2........are you in the Build Off, Big_vato23?????
> *


YEP. I THINK I MAY MY HAND AT APPOSABLE SUSPENTION


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I WAS THINKING BLACK W/SMOKE PATTERNS OR CANDY GOLD WITH A FLAKED ROOF


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 14 2007, 11:39 PM~7906047
> *I WAS THINKING BLACK W/SMOKE PATTERNS OR CANDY GOLD WITH A FLAKED ROOF
> *


Black with smoke patterns would be cool, but you better hurry,only a few months left....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 08:40 PM~7906052
> *Black with smoke patterns would be cool, but you better hurry,only a few months left....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


hey cheerleader...... *STOP POSTING AND GO BUILD SOMETHING*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea still waiting on plating, paint, inter, and to put it together .......o yea and detail!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2007, 11:42 PM~7906060
> *hey cheerleader...... STOP POSTING AND GO BUILD SOMETHING
> *


waiting on paint to come in...........got the store to order it last week....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I see some of you guys bring the A game to this build off ! 

What is it that make you want step the game up ? Is it the prizes being offered ? Is it the fact that you want to learn something new ? 

I ask these in light of ture answers ! NO BULL SHIT! 


I was talking to few of the more detailed builders and we all agreed that you few that are in this that haven't posted much on LIL before seem to be willing to learn as you go ! Thats great ! Thats the real meaning behind a build off any way ! And its great to have a fire under you to get you amped about building ! 

Even if i am looked up to on LIL i my self still got lots to learn in this hobby ! And as you all have seen this build off help me get my skills on another level showing proof that you shouldn't never stop moving forward ! 


Again I wanted to say keep up the good work and its nce to see so many of use enjoying the hobby ! 


MINI !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I wasn't going to enter this one, but thought what the hell. This gives me a chance to do some different things I'd been wanting to try any ways, and a few new things that I'll be giving a shot. I figure the more I learn the easier it'll be the next time I try and do it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 15 2007, 02:21 AM~7906177
> *I wasn't going to enter this one, but thought what the hell.
> 
> the more I learn the easier it'll be the next time I try and do it.
> *



2 great response ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I entered to maybe finish one this year. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I ENTERED TO LEARN SOMETHING. AND RIGHT NOW I NEED HELP  . I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PUT REAR END TO THE MONTE ON THE CYLENDERS WITH OUT FALLING OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 02:24 AM~7906187
> *I entered to maybe finish one this year.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 02:35 AM~7906214
> *I ENTERED TO LEARN SOMETHING.  AND RIGHT NOW I NEED HELP  .  I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PUT REAR END TO THE MONTE ON THE CYLENDERS WITH OUT FALLING OFF :biggrin:
> *


For give me Vato but i dont under the question !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:43 AM~7906236
> *For  give  me  Vato  but  i  dont  under  the  question !
> *



me either??????? 

You mean how to mount them on the rearend?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i entered for 2 reasons. 1 was to try and win a resin car since ive never had a chance to put my hands on 1 and the other was to motivate me to step outta my box that im comfortable in and try sumthin new ie., opening doors. im not even gonna lie 1 of the reasons i picked the 64 was b/c i thought itd be 1 of the easiest cars i had, to build door hinges for. now that im into i see that i was WAY off. i dont think i coulda picked a harder car to hinge but i think i got it figured out and once i figure out a few lil bugs, its gonna be on and crackin......


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NEVER MIND I GOT IT. NOW I'M GONNA DO THE FRONT END :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 14 2007, 09:16 PM~7906156
> *I  see  some  of  you  guys  bring  the  A  game  to  this  build  off !
> 
> What  is it that make  you    want  step  the  game  up ?  Is  it the  prizes being  offered ?  Is  it  the  fact  that  you  want  to  learn  something    new ?
> ...


even tho i'll probably have my ass handed to me by you and Biggs, i figured this would be the perfect chance to do things i been thinkin about but afraid of trying.... All-Out Buildoff.... might as well go all-out...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 01:16 AM~7906156
> *I  see  some  of  you  guys  bring  the  A  game  to  this  build  off !
> 
> What  is it that make  you    want  step  the  game  up ?  Is  it the  prizes being  offered ?  Is  it  the  fact  that  you  want  to  learn  something    new ?
> ...



Right on Mini!! i am just going to try and create a game!! i dont really have one yet, so its time to make one!!! :biggrin: there is a whole lot of things i am going to be trying for the first time!! each build is a learning experiance weather it is good or bad, so alot can be taken from this build-off, to your future builds!! what it all amounts to is just having a blast!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 12:16 AM~7906156
> *I  see  some  of  you  guys  bring  the  A  game  to  this  build  off !
> 
> What  is it that make  you    want  step  the  game  up ?  Is  it the  prizes being  offered ?  Is  it  the  fact  that  you  want  to  learn  something    new ?
> ...


I took a long break form the hobby due to me not really enjoying it much and falling into a routine of work and home.

It was me finding this web site that sparked an interest once again and reminded me how much fun and relaxing this hobby was.

Then I saw the builds here and decided it was time for me to go to the next step. I wanted to try new stuff. Things I was always afraid to do always thinking I was not good enough and would only fuck it up.

So I entered this contest to prove to myself that I CAN do all those things I was always afraid of doing. I finally last month did my first patterns and was truly surprised at my results. I also used photo etched parts for first time on one of my last projects. Things I would have not done 12 years ago. 

For this build off I at 32 years of age finally opening my first car. And I will try to take my patterns to a whole different level.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BEEN WORKING ON A FRONT LS CLIP A BIT. ALMOST THERE, A LITTLE BIT MORE PUTTY,AND SANDING HERE AND THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ls clip looks pretty damn nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 10:43 AM~7907495
> *ls clip looks pretty damn nice.. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ALRIGHT GOT THE REAR END PUT TOGETHER GONNA WORK ON THE FRONT END AND SEE IF MY MOM WILL BUY ME SOME 1014'S FROM BETO'S AND SOME PUMPS AND HARD LINE FROM SCALE LOWS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 10:15 AM~7907719
> *ALRIGHT GOT THE REAR END PUT TOGETHER GONNA WORK ON THE FRONT END AND SEE IF MY MOM WILL BUY ME SOME 1014'S FROM BETO'S AND SOME PUMPS AND HARD LINE FROM SCALE LOWS :biggrin:
> *



HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 09:16 AM~7907726
> *HOW OLD ARE YOU?
> *


17. AND I'M SHE DOESN'T TRUST ME WITH OUR FAMILIES CREDIT CARD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 10:22 AM~7907764
> *17.  AND I'M SHE DOESN'T TRUST ME WITH OUR FAMILIES CREDIT CARD
> *



GET A J O B FOOLIO....... :biggrin: ...WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT MOMMA


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 09:22 AM~7907771
> *GET A J O B FOOLIO....... :biggrin: ...WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT MOMMA
> *


I WOULD BUT THEY WON'T HIRE ME CAUSE I'M A HEALTH RISK. DUE TO I AM WAY OVER WEIGHT AND COULD HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT ANY FUCKING MOMENT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 10:27 AM~7907805
> *I WOULD BUT THEY WON'T HIRE ME CAUSE I'M A HEALTH RISK.  DUE TO I AM WAY OVER WEIGHT AND COULD HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT ANY FUCKING MOMENT
> *



NO BUENO HOMIE.....YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT HOMIE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2007, 09:29 AM~7907816
> *NO BUENO HOMIE.....YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT HOMIE
> *


OK. BUT I'M TRYING TO GET A JOB DRIVING A FORK LIFT AT A WATER PLANT HERE OR SEE IF A BODY SHOP WILL HIRE ME :biggrin: .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good.....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7907805
> *I WOULD BUT THEY WON'T HIRE ME CAUSE I'M A HEALTH RISK.  DUE TO I AM WAY OVER WEIGHT AND COULD HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT ANY FUCKING MOMENT
> *


My youngest brother has same issue. No one will hire him due to him being over weight and being a health risk. For the past 2 years he's been having a very hard time getting hired anywhere. And when he does it is a fast food joint which do not help his condition in any way. Es bien tragon!

So no disrespect homie but get off computer and do some other activity. AGAIN no disrespect for all I know you do have other activities and get some excersice.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 15 2007, 09:45 AM~7907919
> *My youngest brother has same issue. No one will hire him due to him being over weight and being a health risk. For the past 2 years he's been having a very hard time getting hired anywhere. And when he does it is a fast food joint which do not help his condition in any way. Es bien tragon!
> 
> So no disrespect homie but get off computer and do some other activity. AGAIN no disrespect for all I know you do have other activities and get some excersice.
> *


I DO CAUSE I'M MOSTLY OUTSIDE HELPING MY DAD CLEAN OUR LITTLE SHED. OR OUTSIDE WORKING ON MY CAR :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me homie i know how that is....

i was way overweight for years....

you have to work excersize and diet into it,

trust me its hard....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

It defintly is not easy....but if you make a commitment to get it done, you can do it.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i FINALLY got my first door hinged and workin right!!!!! and yes i know the glue joint looks like shit but i had to break it off and reglue it b/c of a problem i had with the hinge and you wont be able to see it anyways...




























ignore the tape on the door. its just there to hold the door panel on so i could make sure everything worked....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good job!!! its just takes some patience


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! My weekly update ! 


Got a few things done this week ! Not a whole lot but i made some progress ! 

got all the panels hinged and working ! and the rear end is now reinforced ! 










































































I am getting what needs done in time to be shipped and plated so i will have it all back by the deadline ! LOL !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking good mini


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!! very nice!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Fucking eh David that's looking great!!!! :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good, mini


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mini, for some reason with all the work u have into the ride, i say why not a working sunroof


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hold on and i'll post pics of what i did all day


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 04:12 PM~7909742
> *mini, for some reason with all the work u have into the ride, i say why not a working sunroof
> *



LOOK AT THE PICS YOU FOOL ! :twak:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 07:38 PM~7910695
> *LOOK  AT  THE    PICS  YOU  FOOL !      :twak:
> *


that aint no damn working sunroof, it comes out, i dont see it sliding back like a WORKING SUNROOF does :uh: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 07:02 PM~7910854
> *that aint no damn working sunroof, it comes out, i dont see it sliding back like a WORKING SUNROOF does :uh: :twak:
> *



TYLER ! YOUR A DUMB ASS ! This car still needs lots of work fool! All i got done so far is the hingings and the hydros dryos !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 08:05 PM~7910876
> *TYLER  !  YOUR  A  DUMB ASS !  This  car  still  needs  lots  of  work  fool!  All  i got  done  so  far  is the  hingings and  the  hydros dryos !
> *


u said look at the pics like its been done  i seen it sittin to the side in pics and in place in pics, i thought it wsa just a removable sunroof, now with it bein functionable it would look pretty nice... :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

know him, it'll have a lot more than a sliding sunroof....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 15 2007, 08:18 PM~7910941
> *know him, it'll have a lot more than a sliding sunroof....
> *


it already has more than hes done before, and i havent seen him or n e 1 do a sliding sunroof yet..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

me either...it should be badass....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HERE ARE MY PICS.

HERES MY FRAME ALREADY GOT THE CYLENDERS ON JUST HAD TO TAKE THE REAR END OFF TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF TO THEM.









HERES MY MOTOR ALMOST PUT TOGETHER JUST HAVE TO REPAINT SOME PARTS AND IT'LL BE DONE.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i see alot of these bein done by the middle of next month, remember it ends in august, take ur time and add more details, i see alot of nice builds bein put out and i see the competition level goin up each day, and i see alot thats gonna need some more stuff added to compete..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

how many ppl have entered this build off, i haven't seen many updates, but i saw, was great


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7910965
> *HERE ARE MY PICS.
> 
> HERES MY FRAME ALREADY GOT THE CYLENDERS ON JUST HAD TO TAKE THE REAR END OFF TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF TO THEM.
> ...



nice work, bro



> *didimakeyascream Posted Today, 05:27 PM
> i see alot of these bein done by the middle of next month, remember it ends in august, take ur time and add more details, i see alot of nice builds bein put out and i see the competition level goin up each day, and i see alot thats gonna need some more stuff added to compete..  *


i was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

OOPSSS I COULD OF SWORE I UPLOADED MY PICS ALREADY (FORGOT TO RECHARGE MY DIGI CAM) BUT HERE U GO...STILL HAVE MORE GOODIES COMING :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7907805
> *I WOULD BUT THEY WON'T HIRE ME CAUSE I'M A HEALTH RISK.  DUE TO I AM WAY OVER WEIGHT AND COULD HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT ANY FUCKING MOMENT
> *




get hired on some where and hit the floor. Workmans comp. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alittle done to the 67 impy. Haven't done much to the 57 nomad. Got one door cut open.  I wanna get this 67 done 1st. 




































Got the front done and the engine glued in place. Now time to start on the rear.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 15 2007, 11:14 PM~7912826
> *OOPSSS I COULD OF SWORE I UPLOADED MY PICS ALREADY (FORGOT TO RECHARGE MY DIGI CAM) BUT HERE U GO...STILL HAVE MORE GOODIES COMING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Between the chopped up corn dog and the the gray toed socks I stood a chance ! Then i stopped looking at the background and NOTICE I AM IN A DOG FIGHT NOW ! LOL ! Lots of goodies EDDIE ! Hows that resin motor ? I seen them on ebay but never built ! Is it a clean casting ? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 09:28 PM~7912922
> *Between  the    chopped  up    corn  dog  and  the  the  gray    toed  socks    I  stood  a  chance !  Then  i  stopped  looking  at the  background  and  NOTICE  I  AM  IN  A  DOG  FIGHT  NOW  !    LOL !    Lots  of  goodies    EDDIE !    Hows  that    resin  motor  ?  I  seen  them  on  ebay    but  never  built !      Is  it a  clean  casting  ? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7912853
> *get hired on some where and hit the floor.  Workmans comp.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7912922
> *Between  the    chopped  up    corn  dog  and  the  the  gray    toed  socks    I  stood  a  chance !  Then  i  stopped  looking  at the  background  and  NOTICE  I  AM  IN  A  DOG  FIGHT  NOW  !    LOL !    Lots  of  goodies    EDDIE !    Hows  that    resin  motor  ?  I  seen  them  on  ebay    but  never  built !      Is  it a  clean  casting  ? :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....THATS MY WIFEYS SONS DINNER... :biggrin: AND THE SOCKS ARE JUST PLAIN OLE OG...LOL....IM GOING TO TRY N KEEP UP WITH ALL OF U GUYZ, WE WILL SEE  AS FOR THE MOTOR ITS MY FIRST TIME USING ONE TOO. AND YES ITS ACTUALLY A CLEAN ASS CASTING I THINK...DID U SEE THE PUMP BACKING PLATES THO :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I wasn't gonna show this yet, but what the hell. I have got most of engine figured out and everything in it's place.  

ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work Chris!! Looks fuckin mean as hell. :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 16 2007, 03:48 AM~7913851
> *Nice work Chris!!  Looks fuckin mean as hell.  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Travis!! I think it needs smaller air cleaners though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x2 that thing would haul ass.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 16 2007, 01:51 AM~7913855
> *Thanks Travis!!  I think it needs smaller air cleaners though.
> *



more air, more power. :biggrin: 

It looks alright. You ge teverything painted up and stuck inside the hood (battery, water bottle, W/E else) that will take away from the over sized air filters. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 16 2007, 04:14 AM~7913913
> *more air,  more power.  :biggrin:
> 
> It looks alright.  You ge teverything painted up and stuck inside the hood (battery, water bottle, W/E else) that will take away from the over sized air filters.  :biggrin:
> *


Well since it's not gonna be a low the battery is gonna go in the trunk with the fuel cell and the nos bottles. So I'm not sure what else I'll have room for under the hood.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall,im still in i just took a week or so off so i dont get over frustrated,that and i been doin alot of research..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Chris:

Put the air cleaners down under the head lights behind the valance. then size don't matter as long as they fit in there somewhare. It's cool as hell so far bro. I was in the rack all day yesterday so I got to double time today. Working on hinges for doors and trunk lid.

Miloh.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 16 2007, 03:51 AM~7913855
> *Thanks Travis!!  I think it needs smaller air cleaners though.
> *


lookin good
imo the air cleaners are good just the pipes look a little small

instead of going straight INTO the turbo i would use something a little thicker and just glue against the turbo

i think that would look a little more scaled


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 15 2007, 09:14 PM~7912826
> *OOPSSS I COULD OF SWORE I UPLOADED MY PICS ALREADY (FORGOT TO RECHARGE MY DIGI CAM) BUT HERE U GO...STILL HAVE MORE GOODIES COMING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now all you need is a set of cruiser skirts


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 16 2007, 06:04 AM~7914492
> *now all you need is a set of cruiser skirts
> *


THAT I DEFINATELY DO... :biggrin: GOT ANY? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 16 2007, 07:54 AM~7914872
> *THAT I DEFINATELY DO... :biggrin: GOT ANY? :biggrin:
> *


I'll put you on the list.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 16 2007, 08:53 AM~7914443
> *lookin good
> imo the air cleaners are good just the pipes look a little small
> 
> ...


Well hell lol now I gotta find some bigger tubes. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Just Got My T.P.I. Engine The Other Day From Travis For My Elco :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its lookin killer biggc


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok fellaz, i been tryin some thingz on my doors....... its a suprize for yall! maybe on sunday ill post picz.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

... so i want to enter this build, are you guys still taking in to consideration 20% builds?
i got a van that i need to finish the only thing done to it is the conversion of the front end and the corvette roll pan in the back






































is it still extended till the 20th?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO ! YOU CAN'T ENTER IT ! BUT you can send to me and i will enter it and build it LOL ! 




Yes its seems that the date for enteries was moved to the 20th ! Have fun and enjoy !


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

haha, thanks Mini, your builds are an inspiration.
this is going to be scary one for me, as I have not built a lowrider, I tend to build rods (hot, rat, resto, street etc..) it should be a good challenge for me and hopefully i can learn sum new shit...


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Luck On The Van!!!!!!!!!!!!!, 1badassMALIBU


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks, this has been sitting in da backburner waiting to get built, what better time then now.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

True!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

what you think????


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've always been a big fan of the nomad's, well WAGONS PERIOD........

that'll look bad ass bro...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looks like its ready to hit the back bumper!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dont know where im going with it, but i got the top off.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good, bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7918707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Well it seems with the Donks in the back ground you decide to change your game and do a low low ! 


Nice start ! Keep up the build and stay with ! Build what you like I was giving you shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

im kinda stuck here not sure which engine i want in this build, either the 396 chevy from the chevelle wagon, the engine off the escalade truck or 1994 corvette engine. defenatly not the stock... most of the build should be a kit bash; the details in this kit suck!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 16 2007, 08:14 PM~7920056
> *im kinda stuck here not sure which engine i want in this build, either the 396 chevy from the chevelle wagon, the engine off the escalade truck or 1994 corvette engine. defenatly not the stock... most of the build should be a kit bash; the details in this kit suck!
> 
> 
> ...



caddy engine would be tight, BUT the vette engine would be kool too :0


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

wagonguy you got any pics of your progress for this build?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i finally took some pics well i havent done that much to it but i got the door handles shaved and the windshield wipers shaved and the trunk opened and starting to work on the interior


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin' good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i been doin some painting on the motor for mine,still have alot of detail painting to do,and if you know how detailed i can get with my painting you know i can get pretty detailed...

still have to decide what color ima really paint the body on mine though,as it is gettin stripped...

no pics of the motor till its assembled...though,its a surprise...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2007, 12:50 AM~7921568
> *ANY PROGRESS ON THIS OR U TOO BUSY POSTING???
> *


thats cold homie,i purposely took a break to avoid burning out...but i am still workin on mine.....  

as per that guy ya never know..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nah homie... it was for him..... he's being a fukkin cheerleader and not doin shit.... i took a little bit of a break too but i'm building the 70 impala in my thread for now.... he ain't shown us shit....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2007, 01:05 AM~7921593
> *nah homie... it was for him..... he's being a fukkin cheerleader and not doin shit.... i took a little bit of a break too but i'm building the 70 impala in my thread for now.... he ain't shown us shit....
> *


i know i was just pitchin ya shit,and yall aint gonna see progress from mine for a lil while either,as im doin a whole lot of new stuff on this one,and so im not posting anything till i have some real progress...just a lil painting aint progress with this build....i got alot of detail painting to do still..


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got the other door hinged on mine so they both open, but im gonna have to make sum notches under the das to get them to close b/c the hinges r a little big.....










also did sum mock ups

laid out










ass down










locked up


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

cain't miss out on the fun......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

as i said, a few pages after i posted that woody, i am out of the build-off....lost a few parts, not that i couldn't find something to work, but i lost interest, and now, my phones dead, and i can't seem to find the charger, so i decided to make a diorama for the 40 woody, like back in a field, just sittin', lookin like it's been there a while....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL IT'S OFFICIAL YOU GUY'S CAN COUNT ME OUT OF THIS CONTEST. I CAN'T FIND MY GLUE AND KICKER. :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

also, and to add......... i'm also waiting on paint.....so it'll be a week b4 i can get anymore done


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2007, 03:11 PM~7925131
> *fucken noob! :biggrin: *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2007, 02:11 PM~7925131
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL YOU GUY'S CAN COUNT ME OUT OF THIS CONTEST.  I CAN'T FIND MY GLUE AND KICKER. :angry:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE MAYBE NEXT BUILD OFF. WOOOOO WE ACTUALLY HAVE A CHANCE TO WIN :biggrin: .............................................................................................................................J/K


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LET ME GO MAKE ANOTHER TOPIC ON HOW MAKE CANDY STICK TO MY CAR.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7925360
> *LET ME GO MAKE ANOTHER  TOPIC ON HOW MAKE CANDY STICK TO MY CAR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2007, 02:11 PM~7925131
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL YOU GUY'S CAN COUNT ME OUT OF THIS CONTEST.  I CAN'T FIND MY GLUE AND KICKER. :angry:
> *


I HEAR A BIGGS SNEAK ATTACK COMIN.....

WHICH TELLS ME THE TOP AWARD IS IN HIS SIGHTS.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

u got jokes BIGGS hahaha...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 17 2007, 05:43 PM~7926667
> *u got jokes BIGGS hahaha...
> *


id watch how you say that....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i think im going to use the suspension off the escalade, it seems to fit with just a few minor adjustments.


















oh and i will go with the escalade engine.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey thats lookin pretty damn good....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that astrolade is looking good, i like it a lot so far...

i dont have any updates on mine right now, i been busy with "other" problems lately BUT im still in of course, this weekend me and my bro are goign to be moving our model room out to the shed, (bigger room, and more PEACE)

so after sundayish... ill be building it up once again!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

decided to work on my wagon a little more today... i filled in the roof will some zap-a-gap.... smooth it out and see where i'll go from there...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD EVERYONE.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Homies:

Going is very slow here but I'm moving on it a little bit. this is actualy more than I ment to get into but I'm in it now. :biggrin: 



















Got surgery comming up soon, hope I get enough done before hand that I can finish during recovery. It's a big one, everybody wish me luck :uh: 

Miloh.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck homie


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank's :happysad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck miloh....


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Damit Man!!!! Rubick's Qube LOL!!!!!!!!!!










This green and wht 59 just...... Well it makes me want one real bad :biggrin: 










Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I know the top would be down!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Miloh.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...that 59 is nice...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 18 2007, 05:54 PM~7933400
> *Damit Man!!!! Rubick's Qube LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   damn thats nice.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new pic. i have some of the vert rack but they are worse than this.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

it would be better if you just borrowed someones camera.....i have no clue what that is.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i did borrow someones camera. its a blue 64


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7937459
> *i did borrow someones camera. its a blue 64
> *


i could tell what it was,just because im building one and have got to know the body lines rather well..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 19 2007, 06:27 PM~7937459
> *i did borrow someones camera. its a blue 64
> *


You must be wayyyy to close then, back off when you take the pic so it's not so blurry.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 19 2007, 05:24 PM~7937713
> *You must be wayyyy to close then, back off when you take the pic so it's not so blurry.
> *


x2


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

mocked up some of the interior and im thinking ill use these wheels but not too sure.



























im thinking about putting a hydro set up, or a speaker set up , or an airbag set up in the back not too sure on which of those options be the best yet...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 19 2007, 07:26 PM~7938316
> *mocked up some of the interior and im thinking ill use these wheels but not too sure.
> 
> 
> ...


if you were to open the back doors also you could do speakers and hydraulics.....

just a thought homie.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 19 2007, 10:55 PM~7938473
> *if you were to open the back doors also you could do speakers and hydraulics.....
> 
> just a thought homie.....
> *


bags man, not dros on a van, ive always thought that was funny lookin, and a floor of subs with plexi or somethin of that look with the seats on top of that would be sweet, since its cut open up top


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah thats what i was thinking too, tne bags...
any1 know what i can use to do the bag set up, never done one b4.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 19 2007, 11:31 PM~7938662
> *yeah thats what i was thinking too, tne bags...
> any1 know what i can use to do the bag set up, never done one b4.
> *


a tank out of like a dub city car or w/e is where i got my tank, than u can make bags out of them lil black o rings, and a piece of round styreene that slides in the center of the o rings, the sizes i dont remember tho..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that van needs one of these in the back.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7938932
> *that van needs one of these in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


How's he gonna fit that Impala in the back of that van?????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats the extended van. Almost like a short bus. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 18 2007, 01:29 PM~7932672
> *Hey Homies:
> 
> Going is very slow here but I'm moving on it a little bit. this is actualy more than I ment to get into but I'm in it now. :biggrin:
> ...


doing damn good and good luck with the surgery....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 19 2007, 04:26 PM~7938316
> *mocked up some of the interior and im thinking ill use these wheels but not too sure.
> 
> 
> ...


this van looks more pimp everytime i see it......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so bag it,it was just a thought like i said....its up to him to build it how he wants it....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

this is what im thinking about as far as color is consearned, but im not sure if im just gonna go with a single color 2 tone or sum crazy pattern (never done Pattern) either way i think i want to stick to some sort of purple tone.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 19 2007, 10:43 PM~7939416
> *this is what im thinking about as far as color is consearned, but im not sure if im just gonna go with a single color 2 tone or sum crazy pattern (never done Pattern) either way i think i want to stick to some sort of purple tone.
> 
> 
> ...


That Deep cranberry Pearl comes out clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im wantin to see what that black cherry looks like.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 20 2007, 10:14 AM~7940748
> *im wantin to see what that black cherry looks like.....
> *


I'm guessing it will look like black cherry?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 10:30 AM~7940809
> *I'm guessing it will look like black cherry?
> *


i should have been more specific,i was still half asleep when i typed that.

i meant over like a white or silver base, since im still thinkin on what color ima paint the one im building..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

y u being a postwhore????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 20 2007, 01:36 PM~7941463
> *:ugh:
> *


go build somethin......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, here's where I'm at so far. Put about 2-3 hours into this today. Really hard to put time into a model with the new house and my wife being due any day now.....

Got the front and rear roll pans molded in, T-Tops cut, Recut the hood and molded the firewall and cowel together, shaved all emblems and moldings, rear window filler in and filled. 

All body work done so far just with Zap-a-gap, no filler added yet.


























Up next, Rear Skirts, Front Tilt, Reverse Tilt Trunk and Hood & Suicide Half Doors.

Looking good so far everyone


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...thats nice


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

looking damn good so far MKD :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7941523
> *y u being a postwhore????
> *


don't get me started on u buddy.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2007, 01:44 AM~7945872
> *don't get me started on  u buddy.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


70 looking nice MKD. Love the T's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got some hinges started on my wagon....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work man! Love that wagon.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn that wagon is turnin out sick as hell


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Like the kissing doors OLSKOOL !

And the G20 van with the caddy clip looks like its going to be a wild item ! 

MKD ! Nice to you getting some time to build ! Hope everything with baby turns out good ! Keep us updated on the brith ! 


As for me ! I put this project of mine on hold ! I am getting some stuff done to add to the lesson's and tring to get my line up for JUNE 23 & 24th ready ! But we got 4 months right LOL !


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*LOOKING GOOD FELLA'S*


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

Is it too late too join?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

yea...by like 2 days...plus u need to ahve pics....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dat sucks, I just got my dad's camera...did u join?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 days late and a dolla short,you might have better luck on the next buildoff......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 21 2007, 07:12 PM~7951343
> *:roflmao:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dat's messed, but dat's aight i'll still hav fun buildin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 21 2007, 07:14 PM~7951364
> *dat's messed, but dat's aight i'll still hav fun buildin
> *


just keep buildin homie


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

gots 2 b


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

X2....i wanna see that 65 elco u got when u finish it, and i wanna see your real 1 too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the set up I'm going with...........I want the rear roll pan flat on the ground........


























Thanks for all your comments......I got big plans for this one....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that'll be nice...what color(s) u thinkin of???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7951815
> *Here's the set up I'm going with...........I want the rear roll pan flat on the ground........
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is that the caddy clip from the rides kit


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

you going old school on that impala


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, put another Hour and a half into this build tonight....Here's where I'm at.

Front End all hinged and in place. Lots of work left on this one still, but progress is going good.

Also, the center support on the fenders is just temp.

Let me know what you think, I ALWAYS appreciate criticizm....


























































Not sure if I want to dump the rear completly now.......

Next is the doors, the rest of the firewall, trunk, skirts, etc...........

Keep up the good work everyone. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how about the fenderwells?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2007, 09:58 PM~7960256
> *how about the fenderwells?
> *


Haven't gotten there yet ......They are going.....from the firewall forward it will be only frame, motor & suspension......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna just remove them or put them up with the fenders?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Get rid of um prob.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The '70 is lookin' DAMN GOOD MKD!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 22 2007, 10:09 PM~7960369
> *The '70 is lookin' DAMN GOOD MKD!!!
> *


Thanks Homie, appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 22 2007, 07:09 PM~7960369
> *The '70 is lookin' DAMN GOOD MKD!!!
> *


hehe oh yea, X2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

alright ive busy working on my entry ive done alot i never thought of doing this but i started to get motivated i hope it look alright when i put it all together let me know what you guys think i know the inside is a little ugly but some some sanding and fileing and putty it will look better if some one can help me out with hinges


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well iam still cutting smoothing things out i need to get a hold of speakers and amps and tvs so i can make a custom speaker box in the rear seat


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: again!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i like the roof.......................what color(s) you thinking of doing on it???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 22 2007, 10:09 PM~7960369
> *The '70 is lookin' DAMN GOOD MKD!!!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 22 2007, 11:58 PM~7960898
> *i like the roof.......................what color(s) you thinking of doing on it???
> *


me hmmm iam thinking green but i havent thought about the color actually


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

grenn would be badass......as long as it's not puke green....lol......maybe a nice combo color???


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE.....


yall doin some good work,,


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

well started cleaning body yesterday. Got rid of vinyl top,side trim and shaved handles. Since I am doing patterns those two things would break the flow. Should have that done by tonight. Then I will fill in sanding and leave smooth for primer.






Now I am considering 3 options.

1. leave roof as is so patterns stand out

2.put in caddy sunroof or 3. hollywood top. Only reason I am not feeling the last two options are that those two might interfere with patterns too much.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 23 2007, 07:45 AM~7961811
> *well started cleaning body yesterday. Got rid of vinyl top,side trim and shaved handles. Since I am doing patterns those two things would break the flow. Should have that done by tonight. Then I will fill in sanding and leave smooth for primer.
> 
> 
> ...


put in the sunroof and pattern it out homie,,,,,


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 23 2007, 07:45 AM~7961811
> *well started cleaning body yesterday. Got rid of vinyl top,side trim and shaved handles. Since I am doing patterns those two things would break the flow. Should have that done by tonight. Then I will fill in sanding and leave smooth for primer.
> 
> 
> ...


Just got paints I am using for this. 

Fine Metallic Bases FBC0101 SOLAR GOLD BASE 

Fine Metallic Bases ZENITH GOLD BASE 

Fine Metallic Bases NOVA ORANGE BASE 

Fine Metallic Bases METEOR MAROON BASE 

Fine Metallic Bases CINDER RED BASE 


Graphic Solid Kolors LEMON YELLOW 


Graphic Solid Kolors CHROME YELLOW 


Lacquer Kandys KANDY LIME GOLD 

Lacquer Kandys KANDY SPANISH GOLD


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

got these yestreday in the mail.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2007, 08:45 AM~7969809
> *got these yestreday in the mail.
> 
> 
> *


damn those look crazy :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 10:19 AM~7970008
> *damn those look crazy :0
> *


check your pm's homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7963258
> *Just got paints I am using for this.
> 
> Fine Metallic Bases FBC0101 SOLAR GOLD BASE
> ...



:0 dammn cant wait to check this out :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

great progress everyone :yes: you guys aint playin in this buildoff 

now i better get off my ass and put in some work on my 67 and TRY to catch up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 23 2007, 11:44 AM~7963258
> *Just got paints I am using for this.
> 
> Fine Metallic Bases FBC0101 SOLAR GOLD BASE
> ...



your planning on putting 9 colors on a car :0 i been painting for a while and barley got 5 down get down on it homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ill post some update pics after this weekend.....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 22 2007, 11:37 PM~7960855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what do you guys think iam i doing okay yes no i like it .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you are doin killer man...just take your time and keep up the good work..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-BEEN OFF DA NET FOR AWHILE, I GUESS A LONG WHILE CAUSE LAST TIME I LOOKED ON THIS THREAD THERE WAS ONLY 23 PAGES NOW THERES 58-59 GOD DAMN. THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT THO GOOD JOB HOMIES.... HERE IT WHAT IVE DONE LATELY NOTHIN MUCH PERO ITS A START.
































WATCHA THINK? GONNA CUT THE DOORS OPEN 1/2 WAY DOWN, ONE NORMAL ONE SUICIDE, OPEN TRUNK AND DO SOMTHIN CRAZY WITH THE HOOD LIKE MY 96 IMP BUT WILL TRY WORKIN HINGES THIS TIME, ALSO GOT SOME WILD IDEAS FOR DA PAINT I HOPE IT ALL TURNS OUT WISH ME LUCK VATOS.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7973282
> *ORALE VATO-BEEN OFF DA NET FOR AWHILE, I GUESS A LONG WHILE CAUSE LAST TIME I LOOKED ON THIS THREAD THERE WAS ONLY 23 PAGES NOW THERES 58-59 GOD DAMN. THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT THO GOOD JOB HOMIES.... HERE IT WHAT IVE DONE LATELY NOTHIN MUCH PERO ITS A START.
> 
> 
> ...


thats some killer progress so far....lookin good keep it up..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nobody got any more progress?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TRYING TO PUT UP SOME PICS OF SIN CITY 62 , BUT MY COMPUTER IS ACTING UP!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 25 2007, 06:56 PM~7980061
> *nobody got any more progress?
> *



how bout yours???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2007, 07:10 PM~7980135
> *how bout yours???
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like i said after this weekend,have to save camera batteries for car show.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The funny thing about that statement is I always see people post that they were gonna post pix but the camera battery died, or the pix are kinda crappy because the battery is low......I have never ever had my camera die. The battery lasts for like 3 or 4 hours.....

Anyway, keep us updated.....you build is lookin sweet so far.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7980157
> *The funny thing about that statement is I always see people post that they were gonna post pix but the camera battery died, or the pix are kinda crappy because the battery is low......I have never ever had my camera die.  The battery lasts for like 3 or 4 hours.....
> 
> Anyway, keep us updated.....you build is lookin sweet so far.....
> *


thanks homie,i also shoot photography for a lowrider dvd company so i have to keep the camera juiced up for shows and such...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 25 2007, 06:56 PM~7980061
> *nobody got any more progress?
> *





there ya go kevin :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7973282
> *ORALE VATO-BEEN OFF DA NET FOR AWHILE, I GUESS A LONG WHILE CAUSE LAST TIME I LOOKED ON THIS THREAD THERE WAS ONLY 23 PAGES NOW THERES 58-59 GOD DAMN. THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT THO GOOD JOB HOMIES.... HERE IT WHAT IVE DONE LATELY NOTHIN MUCH PERO ITS A START.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dope scale


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well heres a few progress pics of my 51 belair, my first opener so far lmkwyt
everythings shaved.... just the way I like it :biggrin: 
hood centre chrome, hood front emblem, door handles,frenched headlights, cut out a sunroof, trunk, doors... etc etc



im just using these wheels until my 1109s show up, got some pumps/batts.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

looks cool man where you find a 51?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

its an AMT kit, I picked it up at superstore (in canada) for $1.94


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

oh thats cool man, good luck with the build


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

ya dat 51 iz sick


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good mademan


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I just checked through the last few pages of this thread, so I could size up the competition. Looks like I don't have anything to worry about.


:biggrin: 


Just kidding guys. Everybody is doin' some nice work man. I'm hoping I can start on mine soon!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7985660
> *Well, I just checked through the last few pages of this thread, so I could size up the competition. Looks like I don't have anything to worry about.
> :biggrin:
> Just kidding guys. Everybody is doin' some nice work man. I'm hoping I can start on mine soon!
> *



you better :scrutinize:



















































LOL :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

i ain't been doing much on mine neither ...
found a chassis for though had to redo the back a lil'...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7985660
> *Well, I just checked through the last few pages of this thread, so I could size up the competition. Looks like I don't have anything to worry about.
> :biggrin:
> Just kidding guys. Everybody is doin' some nice work man. I'm hoping I can start on mine soon!
> *


Thought I'd Update..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is deff the height I'm gonna try to achieve:


















Hood Isn't hinged yet, but this is how it will look....


















For those that want to see the hinging up close to see how it's done, this is how I do it.....


















Trunk Closed










All closed up, minus the hood and the fender line being perfect..All mock up!!


















Up next is the doors, then skirts, then onto the frame so it will sit that low with all suspension in place.....

Just thought I'd give you a little fun Pokey.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep postin progress everyone....as you can see, I love pix.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-LOOKIN BAD ASS LOCO, THAT STANCE WOULD BE KILLER.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looks good MKD, what color are u thinking for it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 27 2007, 12:00 PM~7987948
> *looks good MKD, what color are u thinking for it?
> *


haven't even got to color yet, not sure


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 25 2007, 08:47 PM~7980727
> *looks good dope scale
> *


ORALE VATO-THNX HOMIE PERO WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOUR MONTE LOCO.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got a little more done.

Doors and side lower body lines are done....


































Thanx for the compliments......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' REAL good MKD!

I just thought of something that would look killer on that '70. The dip that runs down the middle of the trunk lid, make the body lines meet in the rear, make them come to a point, like a V-shape. I hope you know what I'm talking about, that would look killer! Just a small detail, but I think it would really set it apart.

Not trying to tell ya how to build, I just got to looking at it, and that just popped in my head. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 09:19 PM~7990279
> *Lookin' REAL good MKD!
> 
> I just thought of something that would look killer on that '70. The dip that runs down the middle of the trunk lid, make the body lines meet in the rear, make them come to a point, like a V-shape. I hope you know what I'm talking about, that would look killer! Just a small detail, but I think it would really set it apart.
> ...



Thanks Homie.....and thankx for the suggestion...I'll look into it......

Anyone else got updates??


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i haven't seen updates on MINI's car lately.....  .....  .....  .....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 27 2007, 09:38 PM~7990381
> *i haven't seen updates on MINI's car lately.....  .....  .....  .....
> *



hes prolly brewing something crazy up.... something.... :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

how bout your wagon??? any updates.......

We got to get building, this topic keeps getting lost behind ones where people wanna know how to keep thier wheels on.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE. THAT'S COMING ALONG CLEAN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUY'S.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2007, 09:17 AM~7991980
> *how bout your wagon??? any updates.......
> 
> We got to get building, this topic keeps getting lost behind ones where people wanna know how to keep thier wheels on....    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ya i got the working suspension and steering... heres the vieo, i thought i posted it lol



uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

you did, curious if you had anything since then.....the steering and suspension are lookin good.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:0 *wow that car has the same mods mine does!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's alittle update on mine. Got the lower A-arms on and working, springs, and started the work for the spindles on one side.

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Damn looks good biggc and mkd!! I guess I need to start on mine, I got alot of work ahead of me to keep up. (or try too.)


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

the a-team van with the escalade front end is out of commision for one to two more weeks, i got finals this week, them profesors seem to think we only got one class or something.... thats college i guess.
everyones builds are looking good tho, kee it up!!!.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7992404
> *:0 wow that car has the same mods mine does!
> *



Post Pix!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Workin on Jambs...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 28 2007, 12:21 PM~7992003
> *ya i got the working suspension and steering... heres the vieo, i thought i posted it lol
> 
> 
> ...


hard to tell if its turning or not, need some wheels on it


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

with some trial and error, this is about as far as i'v got with this build off, shortened the box and started on the frame,
























next up will be chopping open the cab.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that c-notch looks great man :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7995956
> *:thumbsup: that c-notch looks great man  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man after i cut it it looked a little to wide but ill work with it lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good Dough!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOT A LIL MORE DONE ON MY 70' MONTE 2-DAY.
































WATCHA THINK? STILL NEED TO CUT INTO THE HOOD AND THEN COMES THE FUN PART DOING JAMS FOR EVERYTHING AND ALSO WORKIN HINGES TOO, STUFF IVE NEVER DONE BEFORE SO I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.......I'm doing all the jambs right now too......keep us updated......


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

I dig your trunk on the monte


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GRACIAS ON DA PROPS HOMIES, YOU GUYS ARE TAKIN CARE OF BUSINESS TOO KEEP UP DA KILLER SHIT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well i finally got the door latches done so i guess im finished with the door/ body work. started to paint the motor but wont have pics til tomorrow but heres the latches.......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn You guys guys are tearin shit up Keep up the good work:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hit the builder wall I am gonna try and get some work done on this today and tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2007, 03:34 AM~7998221
> *well i finally got the door latches done so i guess im finished with the door/ body work. started to paint the motor but wont have pics til tomorrow but heres the latches.......
> 
> 
> ...


That's some good detail southside. Keep up the great job. :thumbsup: 
I can't start on mine till i get my big body back from beto, so all you guy's will get a head start on me. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2007, 07:34 AM~7998792
> *That's some good detail southside. Keep up the great job.  :thumbsup:
> I can't start on mine till i get my big body back from beto, so all you guy's will get a head start on me.  :biggrin:
> *




hno: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 29 2007, 07:52 AM~7998886
> *hno: :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx biggs. means a lot comin from you bro. i aint done yet. im not even sure if im gonna be able to finish this in time but im gonna try...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall.....


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey All:

Got my wheels put together thought ya might like to look em over still waiting on tires tho, these were just used to build the wheels in. someone told me that 5.20's would work for these wheels so there on the way. Thanks Beto  
When I decide what color the car is going to be I'll decide on the wheel color. I know I should have painted them before I put them together but I think I'll be ok. Check it.



















All for now, Miloh.

Here's a better pict


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice....them are some cool rims!


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 30 2007, 07:14 PM~8010407
> *nice....them are some cool rims!
> *


 Yeah when I saw them I just had to have a set. 1ofakind got em for me. after getting them together I'd have to say it was worth the wait. 
I will have a few more sets when I got the cash to round em up.

Miloh.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOO HOO HERES MY UPDATE ON MY CAR. I GOT THE MOTOR DONE AND GONNA DO HINGE WORK NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got my front suspension done!! :biggrin: 



Sorry for the shitty video, but it's the best I could do with just two hands. lol


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Chris thats the shit homie. what did ya use for the springs??

Miloh.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PUT THE HINGE ON THE DOOR CAUSE I TRIED ALOT OF THINGS AND NO LUCK. SO DAVE ANY ONE HELP ME


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8011521
> *Hey Chris thats the shit homie. what did ya use for the springs??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


I had some phone line that I took and wrapped around a drill bit, it was pretty stiff wire so it holds it's shape. lol


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool Now what about the upper A arms? when I cut the ones off the frame I'm working on there was nothing left of the A arms. Hell they was just a bump on top of the frame anyway.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 30 2007, 09:59 PM~8011567
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PUT THE HINGE ON THE DOOR CAUSE I TRIED ALOT OF THINGS AND NO LUCK.  SO DAVE ANY ONE HELP ME
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go:

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...ow_to_open_and/

Best step by step I've seen.

Miloh.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 08:13 PM~8011652
> *Here ya go:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...ow_to_open_and/
> ...


THANKS MILOH :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me get you some better pics of mine and I'll tell ya how I did it. Give me just a few min.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8011656
> *THANKS MILOH :biggrin:
> *


 Welcome Homie.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT, any1 got anymore progress?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 11:55 AM~8015660
> *TTT, any1 got anymore progress?
> *


i have to get pics of what i got done so far..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 29 2007, 02:08 AM~7995915
> *with some trial and error, this is about as far as i'v got with this build off, shortened the box and started on the frame,
> 
> 
> ...


you watched power block tv last weekend didnt you?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

shiiiiiiiiiiiit, maybe i shouldve done a wagon instead of a van  LOL


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

y, u run into a problem, or is oit just cuz your names "wagonguy", AND NOT "vanguy"??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 12:55 PM~8015660
> *TTT, any1 got anymore progress?
> *



ARE WE SUPPOSE TO START YET??? LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 02:15 PM~8016881
> *y, u run into a problem, or is oit just cuz your names "wagonguy", AND NOT "vanguy"??
> *



LOL, i just have like 4 vans on the bench right now LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 31 2007, 05:18 PM~8017308
> *LOL, i just have like 4 vans on the bench right now LOL
> *


You know I could fix that problem for you right?

Just send me two of them and then you'll only have two left on the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 31 2007, 12:37 PM~8016040
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiit, maybe i shouldve done a wagon instead of a van  LOL
> *


u culd make a van camino


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that'd be u-neek!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 31 2007, 04:13 PM~8017663
> *u culd make a van camino
> *


yes he COULD make a van camino if he was up to it....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2007, 06:39 PM~8017771
> *yes he COULD make a van camino if he was up to it....
> *


NAW YOS HEZ WAS RITEN THUGGISH YA MEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 31 2007, 04:56 PM~8017862
> *NAW YOS HEZ WAS RITEN THUGGISH YA MEAN. :biggrin:
> *


bahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 31 2007, 02:01 PM~8015695
> *you watched power block tv last weekend didnt you?
> *


lol as a matter of fact i did but i didn't even think about that show as i cut the frame, just needed to get it all the way down to the ground.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill get some pics of my progress,nothing fancy just detail painting,and i chopped the door panels......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

...........................hurry!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

whens the last day of the build off ? i need to get some things order that are holding me back for the interior


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

8-11-07 i think


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got my lower a arms molded and hinged....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jun 2 2007, 11:10 PM~8031346
> *8-11-07 i think
> *


hopefully a lil later than that....

i was plannin for a finish date of 8-16-07 for mine..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 3 2007, 01:42 PM~8033394
> *got my lower a arms molded and hinged....
> 
> 
> ...


+
Lookin badass Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8009972
> *Hey All:
> 
> Got my wheels put together thought ya might like to look em over still waiting on tires tho, these were just used to build the wheels in. someone told me that 5.20's would work for these wheels so there on the way. Thanks Beto
> ...


are these the cross laced wire rims made by Herb?


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 4 2007, 03:52 PM~8039881
> *are these the cross laced wire rims made by Herb?
> *


 No, these are Detail Master 40 spokers. I got mine from 1ofakind here on LiL. you can contact him and see if he has anymore. you can also get them here,

http://www.detailmaster.com/ go to the Billet wheel Sets button on this page. 

I'd recomend asking 1ofakind here cause I got them from him for a better deal than DetailMaster wants.

Miloh.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8040145
> *No, these are Detail Master 40 spokers. I got mine from 1ofakind here on LiL. you can contact him and see if he has anymore. you can also get them here,
> 
> http://www.detailmaster.com/ go to the Billet wheel Sets button on this page.
> ...



tks bro.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HEY MILOH HOW DO YOU LIKE THOSE RIMS?


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Love em so far. They were easy to put together. I used 6 min epoxy. just mix it up and wait about3 to 4 mins and when it starts to get thick slap it in place and hold the parts till it goes off.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 4 2007, 11:01 PM~8043500
> *Love em so far. They were easy to put together. I used 6 min epoxy. just mix it up and wait about3 to 4 mins and when it starts to get thick slap it in place and hold the parts till it goes off.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*GETTIN READY TO POST SOME PICS! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 6 2007, 07:03 PM~8055417
> *GETTIN READY TO POST SOME PICS!
> *


But Till Then You just want to be a post WHORE ! I understand ! :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2007, 07:07 PM~8055438
> *But  Till  Then  You  just  want  to be  a  post  WHORE  !    I  understand ! :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah....What he said!!! :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got some detail painting done on the frame,and thats just a start of a mock on interior,i got more detail goin into it..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*READY TO KILL THE COMP!*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 7 2007, 02:43 AM~8057793
> *READY TO KILL THE COMP!
> *


where the pics :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 11:45 PM~8057798
> *where the pics :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well last night did a little work, but i think i fucked up the front bumber i started to cut before thinking so i have a huge gap in my front bumber so maybe some of you have some good ideas or suggestions i would like to move on with this front end i dont want to get a ls clip so if any one has any ideas i was thinking of make up and down grill but i dont know 


so this is the front clip that i fucked up !vvvvv


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

make you a custom grill homie,goin all the way down that hole..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2007, 02:11 PM~8067881
> *make you a custom grill homie,goin all the way down that hole..
> *


well i was thinking when i made it was for a tv lol but i was thinking that would look so fucken stupid so i made a cut for nothing


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 8 2007, 03:22 PM~8067938
> *well i was thinking when i made it was for a tv lol  but i was thinking that would look so fucken stupid so i made a cut for nothing
> *


its the all out build off homie,go for it....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

so far so good everyone, what about the rest of us tho?? how many people are currently working on their all out build?

... i hit a builders block ( dam )....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

so far so good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 8 2007, 05:13 PM~8068591
> *so far so good everyone, what about the rest of us tho?? how many people are currently working on their all out build?
> 
> ... i hit a builders block ( dam )....
> *


im in one but nothing bad.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 8 2007, 01:21 PM~8067282
> *well last night did a little work, but i think i fucked up the front bumber i started to cut before thinking so i have a huge gap in my front bumber so maybe some of you have some good ideas or suggestions i would like to move on with this front end i dont want to get a ls clip so if any one has any ideas i was thinking of make up and down grill but i dont know
> so this is the front clip that i fucked up !vvvvv
> 
> ...


put a 300c grille in it! it would be off tha chain!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That big hole in the Monte clip reminds me of the new Audi grills. Too bad they don't make an Audi model, the grill would probably fit perfect in that hole.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i say just make ya own custom grill.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i say a 300c grille cuz there wouldnt be that much trimming. i have done it b4 on 1 of my first montes(i no longer have it)


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 07:43 AM~8071177
> *i say a 300c grille cuz there wouldnt be that much trimming. i have done it b4 on 1 of my first montes(i no longer have it)
> *


Was it off the chain


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

is it to late to enter the build and if its not i have no idea wat to build any suggestions i'm all ears


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 9 2007, 10:21 AM~8071714
> *Was it off the chain
> *


hell yea! :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

^^^^ fukkin nice 69 camaro in your avatar biaatch


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I hit a block as well, so I said screw it and took a break and a trip to St Louis :biggrin: But as soon as I get back I'll start up on it again.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be workin on mine today and into tonight...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 06:43 AM~8071177
> *i say a 300c grille cuz there wouldnt be that much trimming. i have done it b4 on 1 of my first montes(i no longer have it)
> *


do you have a extra one ?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 01:20 PM~8071937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not much progress here but I am back on it at least. Will update some more tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice cuts vinman!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks, learned from my mess ups on the monte. These doors/trunk will fit really nice this time.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 10 2007, 11:33 PM~8080281
> *Not much progress here but I am back on it at least. Will update some more tomorrow or tuesday.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES WHAT I GOT SO FAR, HAVEN'T REALLY HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT, BEEN WORKIN 13HR DAYS-6DAYS A WEEK AT MY MAIN JOB THEN ALSO WORKIN NIGHTS AT A LOCAL CLUB FRI AND SAT.(GOTS TO STAY AHEAD OF THE BILLZ YAKNOWUTIMEEN) PERO HERES MY 70' MONTE GOIN ALL OUT!!!!
























MAN DO I STILL GOT A LONG WAY TO GO PERO IT SHOULD TURN OUT SIK, WATCHA THINK VATOS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work so far man.... i gotta get back on mine too....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just been doin some detail painting on mine,gotta wait for the temp to come up so i can do some other painting....


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Fooling around with stances,,,, :dunno: Going to get some hinges done tomorrow.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm liking it Vinman....I'm at a little standstill as my daughter is here now....but I should be back on it soon.

Keep up the good work everyone.....And please.....POST PIX and keep to the buildoff, we are 65 pages into this build off, and prob. 50 of those pages are just bullshit about whatever.......just my opinion......

Mini, any updates........or anyone else??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no i lost intrest in my build the day i took pics that were way to big. any one want it? every thing is painted the same color as the car and the grille is blackwashed, the right side pillar needs to be glued. still thave the box too.....pm me


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell, I haven't even started mine yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 12 2007, 11:35 PM~8094742
> *Hell, I haven't even started mine yet.
> *



I haven't touched mine in weeks.  Going to be a another one or so b4 I can get some stuff unpacked and set up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 13 2007, 01:17 AM~8094656
> *I'm liking it Vinman....I'm at a little standstill as my daughter is here now....but I should be back on it soon.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone.....And please.....POST PIX and keep to the buildoff, we are 65 pages into this build off, and prob. 50 of those pages are just bullshit about whatever.......just my opinion......
> ...



LOL! I took mine apart for the SCHOOL CLASS ! I am still working out soe details so we can have another class ! :biggrin: 

I think we might need SUB for a few classes ! 


To  tel you the turth been upset over a few thing that the family has to deal with to do any build at all !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my brother hit a fuckin badmittin birdcock thing at my chassis, and fucked it all up :angry:

so im not working on it at the moment!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit im sort of in a block but not really. got a couple other kits and started to jack around with those and i lost focus. ill be back on it soon tho. wanna see this bitch done.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was in a block with mine,and im slowly gettin back out of it..

just workin on it lil by lil..still have to work out some hinges.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WHEN ARE WE STARTING THIS BUILD-OFF??? I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON EVERYONE TO START??? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no man it started in may its just people really havent been buildin much or got a builders block. like i said b4, i havent touched the 64 since i took the bigg ass photos


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhh, i thought we were starting in august!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

so what your sayin is we are good to go in august right??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no. it ends in august


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dude..... 88mcls... modeltech wasnt serious bro... :roflmao:

hes saying that most people on this build will kick ass at the begginging, then stop for a lil bit, then everyone will start kicking ass at the end of the build off.... IN AUGUST lol... :roflmao:

anywhoo...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry guys. im tryin to be less on a butthurt muthafucka like some people (some in specific) and be help ful by lettin peoplez know if they need sumthin


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SO WHAT YOU ARE ALL SAYING IS THE BUILD-OFF WILL BEGIN IN AUGUST???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup lol


BTW: IT WILL BE OFF THA CHAIN!!!!!1


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:29 PM~8098850
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*still working on the a-arms , you get the idea*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 13 2007, 06:28 PM~8099155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those hydros look sweet!! nice work hoodstar!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 04:25 PM~8098826
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i guess most everyone took a break from this buildoff eh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 02:37 AM~8101838
> *i guess most everyone took a break from this buildoff eh
> *


It's been too damn nice outside. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i just been hella distracted....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been doing some body work here and there. But I am waiting for 2 more online orders to arrive and I have to make one more before I get heavy into this. 

So far I did get my Kandy's in last week. I just have to thin them down and get them ready.

I think most people are still trying to get things together before going all out.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 PM~8099155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit I would keep It like that,looks like u been hoppin it and the joint busted :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 02:37 AM~8101838
> *i guess most everyone took a break from this buildoff eh
> *



yup :biggrin:

once im finished with my 87 monte aeroback, ill be gettin back into the bandwagon lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 02:37 AM~8101838
> *i guess most everyone took a break from this buildoff eh
> *



i still gotta make an order on some stuff to finish up a few mods on my car :happysad:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a good i dea for flockin im gonna do that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 14 2007, 04:09 PM~8105837
> *thats a good i dea for flockin im gonna do that
> *


Thats a very old idea being redone....

I did these back in 95, felt works good, but it's really thick....


























Just use fabric tacky glue....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 14 2007, 04:08 PM~8105831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im liking that interior!!!
...but it does remind me of these 2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*yea no shit it does...LOL* :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 14 2007, 04:23 PM~8105912
> *Thats a very old idea being redone....
> 
> I did these back in 95, felt works good, but it's really thick....
> ...


i never had tried it


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 14 2007, 04:33 PM~8105971
> *yea no shit it does...LOL :roflmao:
> *


you should make it a semsame street theme......???
just an idea


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NO*


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-SLOWLY MAKIN SOME PROGRESS ON THIS BICTH.
GOT THE TRUNK JAM DONE-A FIRST FO ME.








GETTIN WILD WITH THE INTERIOR.








AND DOING LIL SUBTLE THINGS THAT MAKE IT LOOK GOOD.(I HOPE) :biggrin: 
























THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE OTHER SIDE BEFORE I DO THE SAME THING.
















WATCHA THINK LOCOS? LETS SEE SOME MORE PROGRESS AND KEEP THIS THREAD AT THE TOP HOMIES.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: DAMN DS THAT MONTE IS CLEAN THAN MINE AND MINES ALREADY BEEN PAINTED  OH HERES A COUPLE UPDATES ON MY MONTE AND CAPRICE :biggrin: 

BODY WORK ON THE CAPRICE IS GOING SLOW BUT IT'LL GET THERE

















HERES MY MONTE AND MY NEW COMPUTER/WORK DESK. GOT ONE DOOR HINGED I JUST NEED TO FIND SOME STUFF AND I'LL BE DONE WITH THIS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M FINNALY GETTING PROGRESS DONE ON MY 70 MONTE....DONT LAUGH NOW.....I WAS HINGING THE DOORS AND MY STUPID SELF GLUED THEM SHUT ON ACCIDENT....OH WELL YOU LIVE AND LEARN...THIS IS MY FIRST OPEN UP BUILD EVER...I GOT THE TRUNK AND HOOD HINGED....GOT THE BODY PAINTED WITH A SILVER METAL SPECK BASE COAT,,,,WILL CANDY IT TOMMOROW WITH SOME PICS...TO DARK HERE TO TAKE ANY! PEACE HOMIES!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 14 2007, 07:30 PM~8107097
> *I'M FINNALY GETTING PROGRESS DONE ON MY 70 MONTE....DONT LAUGH NOW.....I WAS HINGING THE DOORS AND MY STUPID SELF GLUED THEM SHUT ON ACCIDENT....OH WELL YOU LIVE AND LEARN...THIS IS MY FIRST OPEN UP BUILD EVER...I GOT THE TRUNK AND HOOD HINGED....GOT THE BODY PAINTED WITH A SILVER METAL SPECK BASE COAT,,,,WILL CANDY IT TOMMOROW WITH SOME PICS...TO DARK HERE TO TAKE ANY! PEACE HOMIES!
> *



sweet uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i just been doin some detail work


and assembling the motor lil by lil.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, let me get this straight!! the build-off starts in august right??? :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 15 2007, 07:00 AM~8109353
> *ok, let me get this straight!! the build-off starts in august right??? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 15 2007, 05:00 AM~8109353
> *ok, let me get this straight!! the build-off starts in august right??? :dunno:
> *



for you


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok homies here a few crappy pics of my monte as promised! its a sliver metal speck,with hok candy red over it............................

























ENJOY ....DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good mark


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SWEET!! AND ITS ALL OPENED UP AND HINGED!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK I'M DONE BUILDING.....WAS TRYING TO DO DETAIL WORK TO THE BODY...DAMN KIDS WONT LEAVE ME ALONE AND I SCREWED IT UP......IT MET ITS DOOM.....THE STRIP TANK! I'M PROLLY GONNA SELL IT IF I CAN GET IT RIGHT.....GOLD PLATED KIT,I BOUGHT A GOLD SET OF D'S WITH A GOLD BOOTY KIT TO GO WITH IT........PEACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE THAT SUCKS, THAT COLOR WAS POPPIN TOO BUT DONT GIVE UP LOKO GIVE IT ANOTHER TRY.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Because there are so many pix, how bout everyone make a post with where they are at. Please no posts in between or comments or shit talkin, just post where your at and what your building, cause I know I'm not the only one confused. Even if you haven't started. 

Beto has put up a lot of cool prizes and no one ( including myself ) is taking this one serious. Lets pull this out the last 6-7 weeks.


1970 Impala

Here's where I'm at:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good MKD


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

aiight im back at my cadillac van feelin good about it....blah blah blah, i know talk is cheap but ill get some pictues up later!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i promise ill post a couple tonight,after i get more detail work done....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i told yall i would post some pics...
i still have more detail work to do,i just take my time..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN kevin!!!

killin us with that detail!!!!

keep up the good work everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2007, 04:49 PM~8117699
> *Because there are so many pix, how bout everyone make a post with where they are at.  Please no posts in between or comments or shit talkin, just post where your at and what your building, cause I know I'm not the only one confused.  Even if you haven't started.
> 
> Beto has put up a lot of cool prizes and no one ( including myself ) is taking this one serious.  Lets pull this out the last 6-7 weeks.
> ...



i am takin it serious !! thats why i am goin nice and slow!!! tryin to make everything just right!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 17 2007, 09:05 AM~8120746
> *DAMN kevin!!!
> 
> killin us with that detail!!!!
> ...


thanks homie,

thats what i do,keep it highly detailed  
now ya see why it takes me so long,and did anyone notice what motor im building?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

can i enter the build off and what are the rules


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 17 2007, 02:14 PM~8121908
> *can i enter the build off and what are the rules
> *


no,its already started and so therefore you wont be able to enter..


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 17 2007, 04:19 PM~8121921
> *no,its already started and so therefore you wont be able to enter..
> *


don't be so smooth explaining it. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 17 2007, 05:19 PM~8122564
> *don't be so smooth explaining it. :cheesy:
> *


i was goin for more harsh,but i was in a really good mood... :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got some interior mods started for the cadillac A-team van....




























the rear doors will open up and down, the top part will have a window cut in to it...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got some putty down.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

got the body primed, i dont think i will do windows on this... i could not come up with a cool enough desing.























here is a pic of the begening.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that shit is CLEAN malibu!!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks, just trying to do something diferent.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THAT VAN IS TURNIN OUT SIK DOG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i got a corvette roll pan on it too...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8130760
> *that shit is CLEAN malibu!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

been workin on makin 2dr's into one ,,,,not much ,,,but here it is

cell phne pics so not to good ,,,have to get cam back from my bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 09:20 PM~8131458
> *been workin on makin 2dr's into one ,,,,not much ,,,but here it is
> 
> cell phne pics so not to good ,,,have to get cam back from my bro
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good Bodine


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks homies..........havent had much time to work on it ,,,,,,by the way its to a hummer H2,,,,for whoever dont know


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u could do this and have the line be the trim of the window and o it on both sides.










or put speakers like this and put a plexi window over it








over it


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 09:50 PM~8131726
> *u could do this and have the line be the trim of the window and o it on both sides.
> 
> 
> ...


the speaker idea is CRAZY! ... I will need a sound system in there for shure!



.......any one know where i can get me some speakers?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

die cast

ur welcome homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

on the other side, do this with it
just the tvs
a pic i made in paint


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 18 2007, 09:56 PM~8131784
> *the speaker idea is CRAZY! ... I will need a sound system in there for shure!
> .......any one know where i can get me some speakers?
> *


ROB the dub citys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats what i meant by diecast


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:04 PM~8131863
> *ROB the dub citys
> *


you know of any 1 of them that may have more speakers then the rest?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 18 2007, 10:08 PM~8131897
> *you know of any 1 of them that may have more speakers then the rest?
> *


dunno ill ask my son if he dont want some of his


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:09 PM~8131907
> *dunno ill ask my son if he dont want some of his
> *


thanks dog, but dont take his toys, if u tell me wich one seems to have the most speakers i can hunt it down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the range rover, its got speakers like these just not yellow, they r chrome. includes four of them. thats the only reason i bot the thing so i could take EVERYTHING out of it like tvs, and speakers and stuff


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

MALIBU THAT VAN IS CLEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea it is


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 07:15 PM~8131958
> *the range rover, its got speakers like these just not yellow, they r chrome. includes four of them. thats the only reason i bot the thing so i could take EVERYTHING out of it like tvs, and speakers and stuff
> 
> 
> ...


these dub city...

the dodge magnum got chrome square kickers ass-up 4 i think

chrysler minivan has them face up 4 lso i think

the silverado dually got some nice ones and 

the hummer H2 got some good ones too


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

does any one know where i can get those speakers u can set up uo-side down?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

with the backside showin? the hummer has those


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 11:19 PM~8132356
> *with the backside showin? the hummer has those
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but i dunno if walmart still has them...... cuz i never look any more lol. but about that tv idea for the other side....what ya think?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 08:00 PM~8132255
> *these dub city...
> 
> the dodge magnum got chrome square kickers ass-up 4 i think
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i get lucky at the swap meet here on the weekend here sometimes only $5


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks Oldsckoo...i did not see that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the f150 and the expo have all kickers in it. RF or kicker? Phatras was selling some dub citys. See what hes got.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 18 2007, 11:00 PM~8132257
> *does any one know where i can get those speakers u can set up uo-side down?
> *


I HAVE A COUPLE


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 18 2007, 11:48 PM~8132486
> *I HAVE A COUPLE
> *


does that mean u tryin to get rid of them?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 18 2007, 11:53 PM~8132507
> *does that mean u tryin to get rid of them?
> *


I FOUND NO NEED FOR THEM YET.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

how many and how much? detais / pics!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 12:04 AM~8132564
> *how many and how much? detais / pics!!!
> *


WELL I FOUND 2 BUT I KNOW I HAVE SOME DIFFERENT ONES AROUND HERE SOME WHERE


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

$$$ ?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 12:14 AM~8132620
> *$$$ ?
> *


2 BUCKS CASH OR MONEY ORDER AND PM YOUR ADDY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good yall...

i prolly wont add subs to mine,but ya never know..


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 19 2007, 12:16 AM~8132628
> *2 BUCKS CASH OR MONEY ORDER AND PM YOUR ADDY
> *


...thanks for your help!!!
....but i went out this morning and picked up a coulple of Jada's; i could not wait to get started on it!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 01:40 PM~8135641
> *...thanks for your help!!!
> ....but i went out this morning and picked up a coulple of Jada's; i could not wait to get started on it!   :biggrin:
> *


ORALE. WELL IF ANY ONE WANTS THESE THERE 2 DOLLARS :biggrin: . I'LL HAVE UPDATES UP IN A MOMENT OF MY MONTE AFTER THE PAINT DRIES CAUSE I HAD TO REPAINT IT BECAUSE I NEEDED TO PAINT SOMETHING I WAS HAVING A PAINT WITH DRAWL :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

why dont you hook up your monte with them?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 01:45 PM~8135679
> *why dont you hook up your monte with them?
> *


BECAUSE THIS IS A REPLICA OF OF THIS http://www.layitlow.com/members/Nukito/


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ok fellas I need you rhelp for this build off.

Since I am in Mexico and do all my shopping online it is difficult a lot of times since I never actually see the products until they get here.

I need a corvette kit with a LT-1 engine but online most kits do not have specs. 


So does anyone know what kit is out there and give me maker and model number so I can order online please.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 19 2007, 01:47 PM~8135700
> *ok fellas I need you rhelp for this build off.
> 
> Since I am in Mexico and do all my shopping online it is difficult a lot of times since I never actually see the products until they get here.
> ...


is it the lt-1 motor that you need?

or the corvette lt-1 motor only?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 19 2007, 01:47 PM~8135700
> *ok fellas I need you rhelp for this build off.
> 
> Since I am in Mexico and do all my shopping online it is difficult a lot of times since I never actually see the products until they get here.
> ...


you can get the 1994 AMT corvette, the kit by itself is not the best, but the engine has some pretty good detail and u can find them pretty cheap


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 01:55 PM~8135757
> *you can get the 1994 AMT corvette, the kit by itself is not the best, but the engine has some pretty good detail and u can find them pretty cheap
> *


the boydster model has a very detailed motor as well... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

JUST THE REVELL C6 VETTE IS ALL YA NEED!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

this is what I am looking for 





or this


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 19 2007, 02:14 PM~8135861
> *this is what I am looking for
> 
> or this
> ...


youll find the second one on the c6; the first one on the1994 AMT kit


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks guys.

I will get both since they will come in handy.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah they will!...i got me 2 of each :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight then,,,,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 17 2007, 04:19 PM~8121921
> *no,its already started and so therefore you wont be able to enter..
> *


ok thanks win will b the next build off, and if u dont mind what are the rules?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 19 2007, 05:17 PM~8136997
> *ok thanks win will b the next build off, and if u dont mind what are the rules?
> *


reading is your friend,and use the search option.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just a lil mockup,kinda lookin for input on this though,,












look what i found......its my first lowrider model from like 3-4 years ago...:biggrin:








and a pic of it with the impala


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

any one know a web site that shows airbag set ups????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8138221
> *any one know a web site that shows airbag set ups????
> *



Layitlow.com in the air forum. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8138221
> *any one know a web site that shows airbag set ups????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320644 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339510


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 19 2007, 08:46 PM~8138293
> *Layitlow.com    in the air forum.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...never really been outside the model section :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 19 2007, 09:08 PM~8138481
> *thanks...never really been outside the model section :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



there is a whole other world out there. LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I never looked thru the links. Just seen the topic names and posted them. There may not be shit in there.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres where im at




havent had much time to put into it. gotta get more serious ,and stop starting other kits everytime I get an idea.

at least the hard part is outa the way, hinges.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 19 2007, 10:10 PM~8139798
> *
> havent had much time to put into it. gotta get more serious ,and stop starting other kits everytime I get an idea.
> *


i know what u mean homie.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 20 2007, 01:17 AM~8139812
> *i know what u mean homie.......
> *


X2. All my shits boxed up. Need to unpack some things.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 20 2007, 01:17 AM~8139812
> *i know what u mean homie.......
> *



X-10 i even had to put mine back in the box LOL, it was killing me....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol mine just waits in the lab for me and when im ready i work on it,i try to at least once a week..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

heres a pic of the dub city H2 parts in use along with some Hi-risers 64 parts....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

those are the subs from the dub city dodge magnum wagon...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i got me some ammo yesterday, now i can play with ya'll again! :biggrin: 
...i scavanged a few of my kits for some of these parts and i also bought 2 diecast cars and pulled some shit from that...










the interior mods continue, none of the build is planned im just going with how im feling so hopefully it will come out looking alright..















































































































































im not sure i like the tub bull ill try to make it work blended in and all...









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

this is one of the set ups im thinking about doing...
let me know what you think of the work so far.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u still doin the window thing?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8143173
> *u still doin the window thing?
> *


on the sides with the woofers?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea and the tv thing


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

not the windows thing with the woofers, the plastic on this is too thick; the big tv,
that i prob will do bu im thinking some where in the back area... still not sure but i dont think i want to do it on the side..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anybody got any input on this?










thats just a mockup but im also thinkin of splitting the pumps and mounting the pairs sideways


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks good homie ^ just do it how you think it looks good.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 20 2007, 04:10 PM~8143522
> *looks good homie ^  just do it how you think it looks good.
> *


thanks....

the batts are still gettin painted right and detailed..


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2007, 04:02 PM~8143473
> *anybody got any input on this?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah split em up, they look cluttered up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 20 2007, 04:38 PM~8143666
> *yeah split em up, they look cluttered up
> *


thats what i was thinkin,

im still thinkin on whether or not to add audio as well... :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah add some thump to it, and mabye take away some of those batteries, looks too cluttered in there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jun 20 2007, 04:59 PM~8143766
> *yeah add some thump to it, and mabye take away some of those batteries, looks too cluttered in there
> *


ahhh but you should see what i have planned for the suspension...  

im goin for the hopper look homie,so naturally its gonna have more batteries,im just debating on placement of them,i might shift em around some to fit differently,still in mock up phase right now..


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 PM~8144864
> *ahhh but you should see what i have planned for the suspension...
> 
> im goin for the hopper look homie,so naturally its gonna have more batteries,im just debating on placement of them,i might shift em around some to fit differently,still in mock up phase right now..
> *


so why dont u show us?..................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 20 2007, 08:56 PM~8145013
> *so why dont u show us?..................
> *


patience young one,

im still workin on some of it,

and ask anyone i REALLY like to take my time


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

*so who dropped from the build off???*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 20 2007, 08:59 PM~8145033
> *so who dropped from the build off???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 20 2007, 10:59 PM~8145033
> *so who dropped from the build off???
> *


I'm still with it ! I just am letting everyone else get cought up ! Not posting any updates due to haters stealing my ideas LOL!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dosent look like there is much activity in this topic; just a few people....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jun 20 2007, 08:58 PM~8145024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... i should have thought about that..dam :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm still in..... just alot of shit going on right now.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm still here :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

use 2 puumps 6 batts jus one set and a sub box an an amp my 64 had a pretty solid box i bondod it to shit tho and it cracked after i painted and it looks bad so i crumbled it to bondo dust lol it was a good paint job too


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im still with it, just too damn busy with work and family and everything. everytime I sit to work, something comes up!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2007, 07:58 PM~8145024
> *patience young one,
> 
> im still workin on some of it,
> ...


the setup looks good kev.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 19 2007, 12:16 AM~8132628
> *2 BUCKS CASH OR MONEY ORDER AND PM YOUR ADDY
> *


ill take them. pm me l8r


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 20 2007, 09:30 PM~8146107
> *im out
> *




of the buildoff??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 20 2007, 10:37 PM~8145723
> *the setup looks good kev.
> *


thanks homie, :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 01:13 AM~8146190
> *of the buildoff??
> *


yup. i lost intrest in the car a long time ago so i just use it 4 parts or whatev


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jun 20 2007, 11:18 PM~8145195
> *use 2 puumps 6 batts jus one set and a sub box an an amp my 64 had a pretty solid box i bondod it to shit tho and it cracked after i painted and it looks bad so i crumbled it to bondo dust lol  it was a good paint job too
> *


probly not enough hardner


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still in this, just been busy and trying to get ready for the contest this weekend. So after all this stuff is over I'll get back to working on mine.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin on mine at least an hour a day..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i work on my OTHER all out car every night for a long time.last night i made a record. i stayed up till 4 am workin on it. its too crazy


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 04:25 PM~8150038
> *i work on my OTHER all out car every night for a long time.last night i made a record. i stayed up till 4 am workin on it. its too crazy
> *


which one?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 04:25 PM~8150038
> *i work on my OTHER all out car every night for a long time.last night i made a record. i stayed up till 4 am workin on it. its too crazy
> *



pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 21 2007, 04:35 PM~8150101
> *which one?
> *


the glass house from beto. its not in the buildoff tho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 21 2007, 09:42 PM~8152108
> *pics or it didnt happen....
> *






































can someone highlight where the frame ends on the front?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8152301
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0

THAT LOOKS SICK SO FAR MAYNE (off da chain) lol

but whats with the trunk? is that even possible?

im not tryna dog your work, but :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 07:06 PM~8152301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn son...... didn't mama tell u to quit smokin that shit????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 21 2007, 10:09 PM~8152322
> *:0
> 
> THAT LOOKS SICK SO FAR MAYNE (off da chain) lol
> ...


the trunk will be wild.........
yet a suprise


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it IS goin to be a radical lo lo. im makin to get first place at the contest in october but thats not why im makin it really, but i is so easy to beat these dudes. its just the military that beat me and some 5th grader (now 6th) beat me with a primed 88 stang.this time i will have pics of the show. but heres a pic of the award i got... and the truck that got me it, one i will always keep, and never give away.too proud of it. anyway.. here it is










.....rollinoldskoo, i have never smoked a day in my life.and never will


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8152301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea bout the front end.. can anyone help me out here?
btw what do yall think?dont say off the chain cuz i hear that too much


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

its off the somthin but i dont know what! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 21 2007, 11:48 PM~8152856
> *its off the somthin but i dont know what! :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


lol x2


its not a bad start but that lid looks fucked homie..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That trunk is some transformer shit. The frame rails would end where the plastic ends, you can't see it because of the pan in front. The bumper would connect to it. Use a 67 Impala for reference.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 07:07 AM~8153627
> *That trunk is some transformer shit.  The frame rails would end where the plastic ends, you can't see it because of the pan in front.  The bumper would connect to it.  Use a 67 Impala for reference.
> *


no doubt


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 10:24 PM~8152429
> *it IS goin to be a radical lo lo. im makin to get first place at the contest in october but thats not why im makin it really, but i is so easy to beat these dudes. its just the military that beat me and some 5th grader (now 6th) beat me with a primed 88 stang.this time i will have pics of the show. but heres a pic of the award i got... and the truck that got me it, one i will always keep, and never give away.too proud of it. anyway.. here it is
> 
> 
> ...


Post this pix elsewhere, WTF is it in here??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmmm


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill have some more mock up pics for yall soon...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry its been a while,i been takin care of some business and workin on some detail painting..

the batteries are just placed there to give you an idea..


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ohhhh shit. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup its a work in progress....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice pumps man.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 11:08 PM~8169628
> *nice pumps man.....
> *


thanks,its the kit pumps,i just detail painted em..

im thinkin of gettin a couple more that are bigger just for better detail..


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i honistly wish i had joined this build off when the joining time was open o well i still cant wait to see all the finished rides.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 25 2007, 05:33 PM~8174372
> *i honistly wish i had joined this build off when the joining time was open o well i still cant wait to see all the finished rides.
> *


well till then and just sit back,relax and wait till its time..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm outta this one inless I can make something else work cause it's not going to set up like I want. That and I want to finsh up some other builds that I've started.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 26 2007, 02:31 PM~8180913
> *Well I'm outta this one inless I can make something else work cause it's not going to set up like I want.  That and I want to finsh up some other builds that I've started.
> *


 :yessad: it aint gonna be the same without you,but if you gotta you gotta :yessad:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i don't think i'm gonna be able to finish mine in time. do we have till the end of august or the begging, i don't remember what day the deadline was?????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

END OF AUGUST CAUSE THE TRADITIONAL DOESNT START TILL SEPTEMBER!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

The 2007 build off list for use to chose and enter ! 


PLEASE lets try to stay with this list and not pull buildoffs left and right ! 

This list is being post with enough time to prepare for the new year ! 


1 YEAR LONG BUILD ! From Jan 1,2007 to Dec 31,2007 ! This will be any kit of any year make or model ! You can use a kit already in the works for this 1 ! But keep in mind it should be the best of the best ! It will be jugded by the BUILDERS that enter the Year Long ! On a point type system ! You must keep all progress updated weekly ! 



OK Now for the Monthly List ! 


ALL these Build offs Must START from a BRAND NEW KIT ! And On enter date must have pic with Date and enter Name ! 

Jan,feb- Daily driver !


This is to be a ride you would see on the streets on a day to day ! Its opened to anymake or yr but keep in mind this is a Lowrider based forum ! (( Just for fun Build Off))


March, april -- Drop top , Hollywood , t-top ! 

This is cruzin time ! Do a build with roof gone ! Let the wind flow ! Open to any make or yr ! Just make sure you have the roof opened up in some way !(( Just for Fun Build ))



May , June, July , Aug-- ALL OUT ! 

This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , working front and rear ends ! We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level ! 


This will be a 1,2,3, and Honorable mention award build ! Prizes will still be worked out But this is the big build of 2007 !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe we should get a list together of who is still in on this one.

We have 2 more months and people are droping out left and right. 


Watch this one go like the Monte build off last year where everyone was in then started droping out or not completing their cars. :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, but you forgot to add the last 2 monthly build-offs!!


sept-oct, traditional!!!


nov.-dec, bomb 1930-1957!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am still in just havent had time to build. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 27 2007, 10:18 AM~8187377
> *ya, but you forgot to add the last 2 monthly build-offs!!
> sept-oct, traditional!!!
> '48 CHEVY FLEETLINE CONVERTABLE COMING SOON.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any pics?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 27 2007, 07:55 PM~8191484
> *any pics?????
> *


I'M GOING TO THE CASTERS ON FRIDAY. I WILL GET PICS FOR YOU AND ALL.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HEY IM STILL IN THIS ONE WITH MY 70' MONTE AND IM GOING TO WIN SOMETHING. YEAH..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:nono: I AM GONNA WIN


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 28 2007, 03:16 PM~8196310
> *:nono: I AM GONNA WIN
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH LOKO WITH ALOT OF PEOPLE DROPPIN OUT WE WILL ALL WIN SOMETHIN. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 27 2007, 10:11 AM~8186923
> *Maybe we should get a list together of who is still in on this one.
> 
> We have 2 more months and people are droping out left and right.
> ...


you know im still in it :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm still in!

Got a little bit of work done on my "Bubblicious", I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SAWWWWWWWEEEEEEEET!! CANT WAIT TO SEE SOMETHIN POKEY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ME TOO !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey homies!!!!! I'm back from the hospital :biggrin: It's all I can do to type, So there is no model building right now but I'll be on it soon.

Miloh.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hope you feel better.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Well I feel pretty damn BAD!!!! Actualy. it should get better soon I hope. I got some pretty ugly pictures if anyone wants to see. STAPLES LOL!!!!!!!!!
I started to post them but then decided not to cause everybody might not want to look upon that kind of carnage.
I'll post them up in my photo bucket so you morbid pain lovers can check it out.
Anyway I got through it and it was not any fun at all. I can remember comming out of anasteasa "spelling" and trying to get off the table LOL...arms and legs flying and swinging for anything I could reach :twak: I think thats when they got me with the big needled and all I remember after that was waking up in the room.
I could not beleave they sent me home so soon but I'm happier here for sure. Should be beck to sniffing glue pretty soon. 
Thanks to all who prayed for me I'm sure the big guy heard it all.
MUCH LOVE TO ALL........MILOH.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just remember you can't rush recovery man.... take the time you need to heal or you'll make more problems.....




> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 29 2007, 03:25 PM~8205102
> *Well I feel pretty damn BAD!!!! Actualy. it should get better soon I hope. I got some pretty ugly pictures if anyone wants to see.  STAPLES LOL!!!!!!!!!
> I started to post them but then decided not to cause everybody might not want to look upon that kind of carnage.
> I'll post them up in my photo bucket so you morbid pain lovers can check it out.
> ...


----------



## ALL"D"AY (May 28, 2007)

welcome miloh


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn this week is killing me..... :banghead:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what did you get removed! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 29 2007, 06:33 PM~8205160
> *what did you get removed! :biggrin:
> *


NO,

new job site and stressin over bills..... :angry:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 29 2007, 08:33 PM~8205160
> *what did you get removed! :biggrin:
> *


 Lets see if I can get it right. they removed L4,L5 and L5S1. these are the disk that live between the vertabray in hte lumbar spine. after they take them out they put in a piece of bone from the bone bank. the bone comes from dead people. they carve and shape it to look like the disk that comes out and put it in place with titainum screws and a cage built around the spine to hold it all in porper place while the fusion takes place. thats the short answer of course but I've seen the flim strip and I think me and Biggs, Twinn, and marinet could pull it off if we had the tools!!!!! :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sound painfull! why did they go in from the front though?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

GLAD TO HEAR YOUR BACK MAN!!!!

i hope to see soem building done soon here LOL

i need to stop being a pussy and get that van back out....


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

if you look close at the spine all the nerves are at the back of the spine. the back is on the right hand side and the left side is twards the stomach. what has happend to my spine is the space between the vertabray,where the disk are located. the vertabray are the red, yelo and green parts has desolved so that there is no cushion, So the bones rub together and wear kinda like a motor with no oil in it. after a while peices break off and make a real mess in there. So they go in from the fromt so they don't havr tp play around with the nerves cause this could make walking, running, standing, fucking, driving, riding my bike amongst many other things impossible if they cut or nick the nerves.
So they go in through the front get between the vertabray and scrap all the junk out. then they put in a peice of bone from some dead guy" he don't need it anymore" then they use titainum screws and a cage to hold it all in place till it fuses together,
Well you can't bend anymore but hopefully you don;t feel like ye got a knife in your back. 
So if ya look up in the red I've had the C6andC7 done already. now the L4,L5 and S1 ans in the future it will be T4,T5,T6. I think I'll actually go for the chair with wheels when it gets to that point.

Miloh, meeds a nap hommies......................Cya tamorrow


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie that is nuts...

ill have to deal with doctors and that type of stuff soon enough,but oh well ill go into a wheelchair first....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 29 2007, 07:59 PM~8205629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds spooky...
hope all goes well...




> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 1 2007, 11:03 PM~8216084
> *damn homie that is nuts...
> 
> ill have to deal with doctors and that type of stuff soon enough,but oh well ill go into a wheelchair first....
> *


trust me homie ...
your rather be walkin' when you get to that position ,you know in a wheelchair...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

kinda stumped on this ,ain't been doing to much ....









got the wheel well closed up a bit ...









sanded the lumps on the side...


















working on the chaissis a bit...


















other than that iz jus sittin' there....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what is that?looks like my cuzzes cutty


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

To ME.......looks kinda like a lagoona. with a bigblock, in 1975, when everything out of Dertoit had NO BALLS. You could cam it put a big ass intake and carb, a set of roller rockers. BadAss ingition, high volume fuel pump, a few other things I'm sure I can't think of and it was a bad ass ride. just me.
Anybody remember the ss454 pickup truck??










GUTTTTTTTTT LESSSSSSSS bastard :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 3 2007, 02:01 PM~8227691
> *what is that?looks like my cuzzes cutty
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Hoodlum, that Malibu is lookin' GOOD!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2007, 04:28 PM~8228775
> *Damn Hoodlum, that Malibu is lookin' GOOD!
> *


RIGHT-ON..
don't really know were i'm going wit-it,
i was thinking of puttin' skulls for the head lights....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 05:09 PM~8229041
> *RIGHT-ON..
> don't really know were i'm going wit-it,
> i was thinking of puttin' skulls for the head lights....
> *


How about cuttin' out the area where the headlights should be, and cut some clear lenses from acetate (or the clear plastic from the Pegasus wheels package), and then make some projector style headlamps to put behind the lenses. Just a suggestion, the skulls would be cool too!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8227484
> *sounds spooky...
> hope all goes well...
> trust me homie ...
> ...


if you seen the xrays of my lower back you would know why i said that,i have a disc that is actually turned nearly sideways,i had to get alot of chiropractic work done to keep me walking,and i hurt everyday sitting or standing,and there is a TOTAL dip in my back that shouldnt be there.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I feel for ya dude, Glad mine is over and now it's just waiting for the healing. got 21 staples and a scar about 9 inches.
The back already feels better and if not for feeling like I got mugged and stuck with a 9 blade I'd probably feel ok.
Anyway soon I'll have my staples out and be ready to jam my 6 speed again.....yeah 6 speed... MOPAR and It is BAD ASS.

Miloh :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 3 2007, 09:21 PM~8230935
> *I feel for ya dude, Glad mine is over and now it's just waiting for the healing. got 21 staples and a scar about 9 inches.
> The back already feels better and if not for feeling like I got mugged and stuck with a 9 blade I'd probably feel ok.
> Anyway soon I'll have my staples out and be ready to jam my 6 speed again.....yeah 6 speed... MOPAR and It is BAD ASS.
> ...


i just got a visit from my favorite massage therapist last week and trust me im glad it was an overnight...:biggrin: 

i woke up gettin a full back massage and deep too,till she hit that one spot and it was all over,she just worked it back into feelin better though,her mom was my chiropractor and i wound up datin the daughter for a while so i get free massages when she in town... :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds like you got the hook up :biggrin: I'd hold off on the surgery too in your position. once all the metal goes in the message thearpist and Chiropractors have a tendancy to stay a way from ya. at least in my experence they don't want to be pushing and twisting on bolted on items LOL!!!!!!
Tha Masus will be ok actually it's usualy the crackyourbackture that won't touch ya.
The only question I have now is how long will it be till I can catch the white rabbit :biggrin: Don't really feel like it right now but "I WILL" and I will most likely want it before I'm able to do anything with it :biggrin:

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HER MOM STILL SEES ME WHEN MY BACK IS TOTALLY KILLIN ME

but my ex does the contract work with the government overseas doin what she does and she is in school also to learn even more,shes got better ratings then 98% of the massage therapists here and shes tryin to go for #1 rating..

so whenever she is home she looks me up to visit..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Well as far as I can tell so far. the pain is pretty well under controll. the knees have not hurt since the surgery nor the ankles, the hams are good and the shins don't feel like a little kid with hard shoes is kicking the shit out of em, so all and all I very happy so far, just wish I didn't have the "GUT" Wound. I want to slap the shit out of some one everytime I wake up till the pills kick in.:biggrin:

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 4 2007, 12:42 PM~8234333
> *Well as far as I can tell so far. the pain is pretty well under controll. the knees have not hurt since the surgery nor the ankles, the hams are good and the shins don't feel like a little kid with hard shoes is kicking the shit out of em, so all and all I very happy so far, just wish I didn't have the "GUT" Wound. I want to slap the shit out of some one everytime I wake up till the pills kick in.:biggrin: Miloh.
> *


LOL THATS ME EVERY MORNIN AND I AINT GOT THE GUT WOUND..... :biggrin: 

BUT THATS DUE TO THE FACT THAT I HAVE TO HAVE MY MORNING SMOKE BEFORE I KILL SOMEONE OTHERWISE MY ROOMMATE THINKS I REALLY AM SATAN FOR THE FIRST HOUR OR SO,THATS A GOOD DAY

SHOULD SEE DAYS WHEN MY BACK IS KILLIN ME FROM THE GET GO... 

ONLY I DONT TAKE PILLS FOR ANYTHING... :cheesy:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the smokes had to stop before they would even do the surgery. something about the nicotine will not let the bones fuse. therefore the surgery would be for nought. So My poor wife had to go through the stop smoking thing. then I had to wait for 4 weeks till I could piss in a cup clean of nicotine to proove to everybody I was clean. NOW EVERYBODY REMEMBER I used to be a mechanic, "MARINE MECHANIC" $75.00 an Hour Mechanic.
Now I'm an unemployed ass hole being slapped around like I need somebody to wipe my nose for me. LOL!!!! thought I was going to say....hehe
All the sudden I got no income, I got no job as I worked for myself till I went down. and when my Insurance is done with me I think we know whats going to happen with that.
So when I get up wanting to slap the shit out of somebody you can bet your ass I'm pretty serious about it. :biggrin: 
But you know what???? 
I got a bit of praying in front of me and a bit of hard looking around for ways to make a dollar in front of me and after this "surgery" I hope I got several years of making that money in front of me.

All I Can Say To All Of Youons is PRAY PRAY PRAY tho them hands up and PRAY. LORD Knows I Need it.

LOVE, PEICE, OUT, Miloh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll keep ya in my prayers Miloh.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 05:09 PM~8229041
> *RIGHT-ON..
> don't really know were i'm going wit-it,
> i was thinking of puttin' skulls for the head lights....
> *











looks tacky...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It might look cool if you cut holes where the lights are posta go and put the skulls in like that.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 4 2007, 10:23 PM~8237036
> *It might look cool if you cut holes where the lights are posta go and put the skulls in like that.
> *


thaz what i had planned an cut out were the grille goes an put a photo-etch diamond mesh grille ,prolly still do the grille , but the skulls look shitty as head lights...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 4 2007, 03:09 PM~8235202
> *Well the smokes had to stop before they would even do the surgery. something about the nicotine will not let the bones fuse. therefore the surgery would be for nought. So My poor wife had to go through the stop smoking thing. then I had to wait for 4 weeks till I could piss in a cup clean of nicotine to proove to everybody I was clean. NOW EVERYBODY REMEMBER I used to be a mechanic, "MARINE MECHANIC" $75.00 an Hour Mechanic.
> Now I'm an unemployed ass hole being slapped around like I need somebody to wipe my nose for me. LOL!!!! thought I was going to say....hehe
> All the sudden I got no income, I got no job as I worked for myself till I went down. and when my Insurance is done with me I think we know whats going to happen with that.
> ...


ill pray for ya homie,

trust me i been in similar boats before...
just imagine if i have to quit smoking :biggrin: 
heads really will roll then,and ill prolly have to be committed to the asylum till its all out my system as im strapped to a bed the entire time...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 5 2007, 01:20 AM~8237028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it looks right, would prolly look better molded in, and prolly alot better as tail lights, but i dont know what the tail lights look like on that car


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 5 2007, 01:13 AM~8237712
> *i dont think it looks right, would prolly look better molded in, and prolly alot better as tail lights, but i dont know what the tail lights look like on that car
> *


i don't think it really look good niether ,an yeah the idea was to mold them in to were jus the face show.the tail lights look like shit n' prolly won't even use them on the car cus it stoppin' me from build the ride,
i'm mostly tryin' to build the car around the skulls rather then to incorporate them into the car....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 5 2007, 05:45 AM~8238020
> *i don't think it really look good niether ,an yeah the idea was to mold them in to were jus the face show.the tail lights look like shit n' prolly won't even use them on the car cus it stoppin' me from build the ride,
> i'm mostly tryin' to build the car around the skulls rather then to incorporate  them into the car....
> 
> ...


JUST DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

FINALLY started on "Bubblicious" today! :0 

Got most of the bodywork done, now it's time to start cuttin'.

Shaved EVERYTHING, filled in and molded the front side-markers, and did the same with the bottom half of the taillights. Still need to massage it a little.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 5 2007, 10:20 PM~8244928
> *FINALLY started on "Bubblicious" today! :0
> 
> Got most of the bodywork done, now it's time to start cuttin'.
> ...



wait a minute :scrutinize:





























is this really you? you playing, you cant build :biggrin:

JK bro, 

cant wait to see where you go with this uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 5 2007, 08:45 AM~8238020
> *i don't think it really look good niether ,an yeah the idea was to mold them in to were jus the face show.the tail lights look like shit n' prolly won't even use them on the car cus it stoppin' me from build the ride,
> i'm mostly tryin' to build the car around the skulls rather then to incorporate  them into the car....
> 
> ...


alright, make the skulls comin out of the fire wall in differnt angles..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 6 2007, 12:20 AM~8244928
> *FINALLY started on "Bubblicious" today! :0
> 
> Got most of the bodywork done, now it's time to start cuttin'.
> ...


 :0 :0 
Damn pokey comin out of the gate strong :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 6 2007, 05:14 AM~8246451
> *:0  :0
> Damn pokey comin out of the gate strong :biggrin:
> *



hes building a donk.  :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 07:19 AM~8246461
> *hes building a donk.    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 05:19 AM~8246461
> *hes building a donk.    :biggrin:
> *


You're about to get DONKED! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 6 2007, 06:24 AM~8246620
> *You're about to get DONKED! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 bring it on bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 06:43 AM~8246684
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    bring it on bitch!  :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, we cool. I gotta stay on your good side, ya never know when I might get another damn flat tire. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 6 2007, 06:50 AM~8246725
> *Naw man, we cool. I gotta stay on your good side, ya never know when I might get another damn flat tire.  :biggrin:
> *



that or when I might post this picture of "YOUR" car with the pink inserts with the flowers and the titty beads hanging from the rear view. :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Lets see them doors opened up.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill get some more work done soon.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

one of the 2drs shaved into 1


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well done!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 01:39 AM~8264156
> *well done!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ,,,,first time using bondo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the tube or can?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 01:43 AM~8264168
> *the tube or can?
> *


Tube


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i bondoed like 5 times ,,,primed ,sand,primed,sand,primed,sand ,,,,somthin like that then paint :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this stuff?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yup same shyt


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 01:27 AM~8264144
> *one of the 2drs shaved into 1
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man, that's about the same thing I'm doing with my doors!

Lookin' good!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

them doors look good bro, keep up the good work...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

smooth!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 9 2007, 08:15 AM~8265063
> *smooth!
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'M OUT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LOST INTEREST AND ALSO MISSING SOME SHIT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still not sure on what I'm gonna do cause what I was wanting to do went to shit, so I'm still thinking of a way to make mine work.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

lol i wish i woulda entered the regal i was building a while ago i first went moderateon the mods then i went sorta all out on it recently hollywood topped higned trunk suicide hood and suicide doors it feels like its gunna break from the weight of the primer


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

as for the skull headlights i think you should cut the back part of the skull off then mold the front half into the headlight hole then bondo smoooove


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just keep tryin and dont give up..


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

who said anything about giving up ive jus been building in my spare spare time lol the spare of my spare time im having troublw with my doors getting them all correct and all that
as for body work i got it on lock


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 11 2007, 11:06 PM~8289606
> *who said anything about giving up ive jus been building in my spare spare time lol  the spare of my spare time im having troublw with my doors getting them all correct and all that
> as for body work i got it on lock
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am not out just yet ! I have been ill and in trouble !LOL ! But I will be getting back at it really soon ! I have a few other projects working i need to attend to but i be back on this !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 05:28 PM~8295842
> *I am  not    out    just  yet !  I  have  been    ill    and  in trouble    !LOL !    But  I  will  be    getting  back  at  it    really  soon !    I  have  a  few    other    projects  working      i  need  to  attend  to    but  i  be  back  on  this  !
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro, hope all goes well...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 05:28 PM~8295842
> *I am  not    out    just  yet !  I  have  been    ill    and  in trouble    !LOL !    But  I  will  be    getting  back  at  it    really  soon !    I  have  a  few    other    projects  working      i  need  to  attend  to    but  i  be  back  on  this  !
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry david, you will still whoop us rookies and beginners...  

as it is im still lookin for some suspension components for mine.. :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm still in this one. Mini hooked it up with some parts to help me out so as soon as I figure out some stuff I'll be back to it. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 06:28 PM~8295842
> *I am  not    out    just  yet !  I  have  been    ill    and  in trouble    !LOL !    But  I  will  be    getting  back  at  it    really  soon !    I  have  a  few    other    projects  working      i  need  to  attend  to    but  i  be  back  on  this  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

heres a video to show some work on this project ! Its my frist video so for give the shaky and blur ness ! LOL ! Oh and the second song ! LOL ! Still have yet to understand my IPOD ! it just downloads at random !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

nice lil video mini. caprice look's good.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats the best way to show stuff there!! that way you know everything opens up and closes nice and smooth!!! sweet so far bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet David

keep it coming bro




oneyed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool video
Very Helpful!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TIGHT CAR !!
THE DOORS LOOK GOOD ,VERY KLEAN....

DON'T KNOW BOUT' THAT COUNTRY MUSIC THOUGH...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sad day at the MINIDREAMS Basement shop ! 



I went to add more primer today and the resin started to react ! I tried to wipe if off as fast as i could but no luck ! It did something really crazy ! The resin started to bubble ! At frist i thought it was just wrinkling ! No big deal I could let it dry and then sand it ! But i noticed it movin ! WHAT THE HELL ! SO i added another coat like a dumb shit and its history ! This sucks ! WELL I GUES A DROP TOP 2DR Caprice might look ok LOL!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DAMN, YOUR KIDDIN!! OH WELL DROP THE TOP BABY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8301791
> *Sad  day  at    the  MINIDREAMS    Basement  shop  !
> I  went  to  add  more    primer    today  and  the    resin  started  to  react  !  I    tried  to  wipe  if  off    as  fast  as  i  could    but  no luck !    It  did  something  really  crazy  !    The  resin  started  to    bubble  !  At  frist  i  thought  it  was  just  wrinkling  !    No  big  deal  I  could  let  it  dry  and  then  sand it  !  But      i  noticed  it  movin  !  WHAT THE  HELL !      SO  i  added  another  coat    like  a  dumb shit  and    its  history !    This  sucks  !    WELL  I  GUES  A  DROP  TOP  2DR  Caprice  might  look  ok  LOL!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 11:18 AM~8301791
> *Sad  day  at    the  MINIDREAMS    Basement  shop  !
> I  went  to  add  more    primer    today  and  the    resin  started  to  react  !  I    tried  to  wipe  if  off    as  fast  as  i  could    but  no luck !    It  did  something  really  crazy  !    The  resin  started  to    bubble  !  At  frist  i  thought  it  was  just  wrinkling  !    No  big  deal  I  could  let  it  dry  and  then  sand it  !  But      i  noticed  it  movin  !  WHAT THE  HELL !      SO  i  added  another  coat    like  a  dumb shit  and    its  history !    This  sucks  !    WELL  I  GUES  A  DROP  TOP  2DR  Caprice  might  look  ok  LOL!
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD BRO.. EVEN WE MAKE MISTAKE'S SOME OF THE TIME. I HAD PAINTED MY CUDA'S FRONT & BACK CLIP WITH BLACK TESTOR'S CAN THEN WHEN I WENT TO LAY DOWN THE WHITE PEARL ON IT,,,,, I FORGOT IT'S LACQUER AND THE BLACK IS ENAMEL.. YOU KNOW THE REST OF STORY.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 11:18 AM~8301791
> *Sad  day  at    the  MINIDREAMS    Basement  shop  !
> I  went  to  add  more    primer    today  and  the    resin  started  to  react  !  I    tried  to  wipe  if  off    as  fast  as  i  could    but  no luck !    It  did  something  really  crazy  !    The  resin  started  to    bubble  !  At  frist  i  thought  it  was  just  wrinkling  !    No  big  deal  I  could  let  it  dry  and  then  sand it  !  But      i  noticed  it  movin  !  WHAT THE  HELL !      SO  i  added  another  coat    like  a  dumb shit  and    its  history !    This  sucks  !    WELL  I  GUES  A  DROP  TOP  2DR  Caprice  might  look  ok  LOL!
> *


The resin reacted? That's crazy, what kind of primer was it? Any pics? It's scary because I've always been told everything's safe over resin as long as it's prepped right.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn i was going to make a 2 dr vert to go with 8ball 4 dr caprice with movable suspension.well i should just forget about it then and finish the suspension on my monte i just picked up.but good luc on that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 13 2007, 01:55 PM~8301982
> *The resin reacted?  That's crazy, what kind of primer was it?  Any pics?  It's scary because I've always been told everything's safe over resin as long as it's prepped right.
> *


LOL! Well It was 5 star 2k primer ! 

I have a test sample of it ! I usually use Extreme 2k with a med temp act. and thinned a little to go in the air brush ! The other stuff is just to be thinned with urathen reducer no activater I should have used a junk body ! :twak:  :banghead:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry mini,you will still whoop me at this..


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 11:25 AM~8301834
> *DON'T FEEL BAD BRO.. EVEN WE MAKE MISTAKE'S SOME OF THE TIME. I HAD PAINTED MY CUDA'S FRONT & BACK CLIP WITH BLACK TESTOR'S CAN THEN WHEN I WENT TO LAY DOWN THE WHITE PEARL ON IT,,,,, I FORGOT IT'S LACQUER AND THE BLACK IS ENAMEL.. YOU KNOW THE REST OF STORY.
> *


that sucks for the caprice and the cuda but ive yet to meet a modeler who hasnt done moves likt that before


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got the rear suspension in place,pics to come soon enough..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 14 2007, 12:36 PM~8308153
> *i got the rear suspension in place,pics to come soon enough..
> *


*Pics or it didn't happen!* :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 01:07 PM~8308306
> *Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:
> *


SHITTY CAMERA,SO I ONLY HAVE SHITTY PICS...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 14 2007, 01:07 PM~8308310
> *SHITTY CAMERA,SO I ONLY HAVE SHITTY PICS...
> *


Shitty pics is better than no pics.  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 02:03 PM~8308525
> *Shitty pics is better than no pics.    :biggrin:
> *


ILL POST WHAT I GOT THEN FOR YALL....  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:waiting:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I WARNED YALL THESE ARE SHITTY PICS,IM LOOKIN TO GET A NEW CAMERA THATS BETTER..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

trailing arms


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 09:45 PM~8310378
> *trailing arms
> *


factory,

just monster rear lockup 

ima have to do some custom work with the driveline though


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2007, 12:56 AM~8310449
> *factory,
> 
> just monster rear lockup
> ...


yea i know, with that lock up it doesnt look right, but it does look nice now that u finally got something there  and the driveline just make ur own for the shaft, so it extends. or has the extended look like a slip yoke i think its called..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8310472
> *yea i know, with that lock up it doesnt look right, but it does look nice now that u finally got something there    and the driveline just make ur own for the shaft, so it extends. or has the extended look like a slip yoke i think its called..
> *


i got somethin in mind  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

See, that wasn't so hard now, was it? Keep it up man!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 10:41 PM~8310679
> *See, that wasn't so hard now, was it? Keep it up man!
> *


lol you smartass.....



you can see what it is just not very detailed...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

motor is in..just some few lil more adjustments and tiny things to work on.

and no that aint a stock motor :biggrin: 



































YUP ITS AN LT1!!!!!!!!



got the batteries and pumps in place :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks really good so far kevin!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 16 2007, 05:09 PM~8321702
> *looks really good so far kevin!!!
> *


thanks,even for shitty pics you can still see what i got done so far..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill try n get more done tonight,....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok fellas ! i got me work in last night and ready to ship so i i started back in on the the Caprice ! I want to get this finish in time to have a chance at winng some of them sweet ass kit being offered from BETO'SCUSTOM ! 


Well sence i got a new tub of evercoat for body work thats what i did ! I did all the mud work and have the body ready for frist stage of primer ! This time i made all my moldings out of mud ! I like the plastic but i wasn't getting it tto lay down even so i  tried this way and so far its great ! Here are some update pics ! 


















































































Hopefully i can get in primer today ! Hope eveyone else is still doing good ! only a few more weeks !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i still got a lot more to do..... dunno if i'll finish but i'll damn well try....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 03:05 AM~8334646
> *i still got a lot more to do.........
> *



X2. 

Well not really and I'm off work all next week. I should be good. I got one more door to jamb up and then paint. Interior needs alittle bit done. Engine and chassie is complete.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

mini that caprice is coming along real good homie keep it up man i wish would have got in on this. its some nice models in here keep it up guys :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good .cant wait to get mine and convert it to a 2 dr :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn lowandbeyond u goin all out aint u.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 18 2007, 03:24 AM~8334664
> *damn lowandbeyond u goin all out aint u.
> *



thats what this build off is all about.   Gotta show some skills.


there is more pics of this in my thread.............somewhere inbetween that one mock up build and that other mock up build.  

another engine pic. I need some fittings to go over the cylinders.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 03:18 AM~8334654
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



cant see


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2007, 03:54 AM~8334631
> *Ok  fellas  !  i  got  me    work in  last  night    and    ready  to    ship    so  i  i  started  back  in  on  the    the  Caprice !  I  want  to  get  this    finish  in  time  to  have  a  chance  at  winng  some  of  them  sweet  ass kit    being  offered  from  BETO'SCUSTOM  !
> Well  sence  i  got  a  new  tub  of  evercoat    for  body  work  thats  what  i did  !    I    did  all  the  mud  work  and  have  the  body  ready  for  frist  stage  of  primer  !    This  time  i    made  all  my  moldings  out  of  mud  !  I  like  the  plastic  but  i    wasn't  getting  it  tto  lay  down  even    so  i  tried  this    way  and  so  far  its  great !    Here  are    some  update  pics  !
> 
> ...




awesome work as usual bro!! :thumbsup: the mudd work looks perfect!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TIGHT AZZ RIDEZ HOMIES...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok It's in primer!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8338308
> *Ok  It's  in  primer!
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good david! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW THAT CLEAN MINI.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mini i already told you that you would whoop us and there ya go....


fuckin badass homie..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 02:34 PM~8338505
> *looks good david! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is badass mini :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*I BETTER GET GOING TWO WEEKS LEFT O SHIT!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh shit, well I don't thank I'll finsh after all. I was thanking we had till the end of August.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 18 2007, 10:16 PM~8342017
> *Oh shit, well I don't thank I'll finsh after all. I was thanking we had till the end of August.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

May , June, July , Aug-- ALL OUT ! 

This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , working front and rear ends ! We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level ! 



Ok so I guess we do have till the end of August. Fuckers making me trip out. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 18 2007, 10:29 PM~8342164
> *May , June, July , Aug-- ALL OUT !
> 
> This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , working front and rear ends ! We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level !
> Ok so I guess we do have till the end of August.  Fuckers making me trip out.  :biggrin:*


:twak: dont scare me like that!!!!


i still have a shit load more to do still,and im still waiting on a few parts to make it here.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN MINI THAT SHIT IS FUKIN TIGHT LOKO, ALL THE OTHER RIDES ARE LOOKIN KILLA TOO. IM STILL IN THIS SHIT JUST TOOK A BREAK FROM IT FOR A LIL BIT TO GET SOME OTHER RIDES DONE FOR A CAR SHOW THAT IM GOIN TO ON SAT. CHECK OUT MY THREAD AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK ILL POST PIKS RIGHT NOW. AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM WINNIN SOMETHIN ON THIS BUILD OFF. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:18 PM~8349781
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN MINI THAT SHIT IS FUKIN TIGHT LOKO, ALL THE OTHER RIDES ARE LOOKIN KILLA TOO. IM STILL IN THIS SHIT JUST TOOK A BREAK FROM IT FOR A LIL BIT TO GET SOME OTHER RIDES DONE FOR A CAR SHOW THAT IM GOIN TO ON SAT. CHECK OUT MY THREAD AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK ILL POST PIKS RIGHT NOW. AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM WINNIN SOMETHIN ON THIS BUILD OFF. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND THATS MAINLY IF I DONT FINISH...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8350184
> *AND THATS MAINLY IF I DONT FINISH...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-ITS ON HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jul 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8350312
> *ORALE VATO-ITS ON HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2007, 02:54 AM~8334631
> *Ok  fellas  !  i  got  me    work in  last  night    and    ready  to    ship    so  i  i  started  back  in  on  the    the  Caprice !  I  want  to  get  this    finish  in  time  to  have  a  chance  at  winng  some  of  them  sweet  ass kit    being  offered  from  BETO'SCUSTOM  !
> Well  sence  i  got  a  new  tub  of  evercoat    for  body  work  thats  what  i did  !    I    did  all  the  mud  work  and  have  the  body  ready  for  frist  stage  of  primer  !    This  time  i    made  all  my  moldings  out  of  mud  !  I  like  the  plastic  but  i    wasn't  getting  it  tto  lay  down  even    so  i  tried  this    way  and  so  far  its  great !    Here  are    some  update  pics  !
> 
> ...


Mini, I truly think this ride looks BADASSSSS! To me, personaly, I like it better than the Fleety two door...but that's just me. Excelent job!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

well i guss i wont be finishing mine i for got about it after i starting working on my lowrider bike for a show coming up


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 19 2007, 10:49 PM~8351041
> *Mini, I truly think this ride looks BADASSSSS! To me, personaly, I like it better than the Fleety two door...but that's just me. Excelent job!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2.
:thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*ALMOST READY FOR PAINT!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight mods!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS , I GOT TO FILL A COUPLE OF THINGS THEN WE SHOULD BE SPRAYING


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

veeery niiice


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice mods man!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick Bodine, just plain SICK!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:07 AM~8357394
> *sick Bodine,  just plain SICK!
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bodi all i can say is fuckin a homie,you killin me here..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im tryin ,,i think i should be in rookie class or beginner just started maybe 6 months ago


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2007, 11:12 PM~8357427
> *im tryin ,,i think i should be in rookie class or beginner just started maybe 6 months ago
> *


UH NO,YOU A LEVEL ABOVE THAT HOMIE,

THATS THE LEVEL IM AT,AND I AINT EVEN USING BONDO OR PUTTY YET,THATS A LEVEL ABOVE ME...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2007, 11:27 PM~8357513
> *UH NO,YOU A LEVEL ABOVE THAT HOMIE,
> 
> THATS THE LEVEL IM AT,AND I AINT EVEN USING BONDO OR PUTTY YET,THATS A LEVEL ABOVE ME...
> *


that was first for me on the bondo,and ,,i only practiced on 2 cars on cuttin doors and stuff :cheesy: i dont really care what im put in ive learned a lot tryin new stuff


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im steppin way outta my level workin on openin doors..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*IT'S BASED NOW TIME FOR SOME GRAFIX,SOME FINE LINES*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 20 2007, 11:46 PM~8357629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIX!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YEA I'LL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

bad ass , are the hinges allready made for it ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

those are nice homie....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sick dude that imp looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hoodstar, that Impala is badass. Keep it up.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 21 2007, 12:09 AM~8357754
> *sick dude that imp looks good
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOME KLEAN RIDES. WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM FINISHED. DO NOT FORGET THE GREAT PRIZES I HAVE LINED UP. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. beto


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*I NEED TO FINISH THE HINGES. INTER, MOTORAND PAINT* :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just gotta do hinges,paint,and a few other things like front suspension,pending a few parts show up i might get to finish it like i want


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

got some more interior work done,

















and im GETTIN DRASTIC WITH IT NOW YALL....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 21 2007, 11:23 AM~8359037
> *got some more interior work done,
> 
> 
> ...



reprezentin kevin, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thank you....:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, here's a small update on bubblicious.

Got most of the bodywork, now I just have to open up the gull wing doors, and do the tilt front end.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8363325
> *Well, here's a small update on bubblicious.
> 
> Got most of the bodywork, now I just have to open up the gull wing doors, and do the tilt front end.
> ...


 hno: hno: can't wait to see this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That looks stunning! can't wait to see it with the open doors! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2007, 10:41 AM~8363610
> *That looks stunning! can't wait to see it with the open doors! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR THA NEW PICS TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 22 2007, 10:39 PM~8368182
> *STAY TUNED FOR THA NEW PICS TOMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2007, 11:27 PM~8357513
> *UH NO,YOU A LEVEL ABOVE THAT HOMIE,
> 
> THATS THE LEVEL IM AT,AND I AINT EVEN USING BONDO OR PUTTY YET,THATS A LEVEL ABOVE ME...
> *


TOLD YOU  i fcked up on my jambs ,,,well not fcked up just didnt do em :angry: now try to find a way to fix without redoin alot


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

that gullwing bubble is sick but how both doors gunna stay up should put sum sorta door holder upppers on it like real gullwing cars had


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RECOGNITION AWARDS
MAY RECEIVE A PLAQUE OR CERTIFACATE AWARD AND KIT OF MY CHOICE
BEST ENGINE 
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST TRUNK
BEST STEREO
BEST CANDY
BEST PATTERNS
BEST MODS
BEST HOT/STREET ROD
BEST USE OF RESIN
BEST ROOKIE BUILDER
BEST BEGINNER AWARD

GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN BUILDING, KEEP THE PEACE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick prices Beto!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2007, 12:15 AM~8368885
> *Sick prices Beto!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks J


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 01:01 AM~8368859
> *RECOGNITION AWARDS
> MAY RECEIVE A PLAQUE OR CERTIFACATE AWARD AND KIT OF MY CHOICE
> BEST ENGINE
> ...


*BETO* are you going to put anyone in catagories before the end of August?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 23 2007, 12:25 AM~8368751
> *that gullwing bubble is sick but how both doors gunna stay up should put sum sorta door holder upppers on it like real gullwing cars had
> *


I have no idea what you're talking about. Don't worry though, I got it all figured out.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 23 2007, 12:23 AM~8368744
> *TOLD YOU  i fcked up on my jambs ,,,well not fcked up just didnt do em :angry: now try to find a way to fix without redoin alot
> *


i aint even got to mine yet :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 01:01 AM~8368859
> *RECOGNITION AWARDS
> MAY RECEIVE A PLAQUE OR CERTIFACATE AWARD AND KIT OF MY CHOICE
> BEST ENGINE
> ...


sweet......


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*A LONG WAY FROM BEING DONE, MORE GRAFIX TODAY* :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Man, that ride is going to be tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*THANKS!* :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn... maybe i should finish up my van.... :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymm hoodstar that 62 is comin out very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 23 2007, 10:01 AM~8369725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin real nice Hood ! Make sure you get your gas door faded ! I would hate to see you do all this clean work and then have that door not match !



I have yet to think of a color or colors for mine LOL ! I still got sometime LOL!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*CHROME GAS DOOR HOMIE!* :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 10:59 AM~8370922
> *Lookin  real  nice  Hood !    Make    sure  you  get    your  gas  door  faded  !    I  would  hate  to  see  you      do  all  this  clean  work  and  then    have  that    door    not    match  !
> I  have  yet  to  think  of  a    color  or  colors  for  mine      LOL !  I  still  got  sometime  LOL!
> *


just think of somethin wild and crazy....


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 10:59 AM~8370922
> *Lookin  real  nice  Hood !    Make    sure  you  get    your  gas  door  faded  !    I  would  hate  to  see  you      do  all  this  clean  work  and  then    have  that    door    not    match  !
> I  have  yet  to  think  of  a    color  or  colors  for  mine      LOL !  I  still  got  sometime  LOL!
> *


how bout a deep candy blue with some patterns?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin: *almost ready for some candy and flake!*


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: X-737,563,773


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2007, 02:51 PM~8381084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOICE!!!!

what kind of airbrush you use?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

a cheap air brush my good one broke, and this is the first model i sprayed in 10 years


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2007, 06:04 PM~8381616
> *a cheap air brush my good one broke, and this is the first model i sprayed in 10 years
> *


It came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2007, 04:04 PM~8381616
> *a cheap air brush my good one broke, and this is the first model i sprayed in 10 years
> *



how did you do that wiht a cheap airbrush :dunno:

does it make a fine line at all?

im VERY interested... cuz my airbrush doesnt make fine lines, and i wanna see how you did it :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i have a badger double action that works great for fine lines. i used a single action that was not not the greatist thing and came out ok, once i put the flake and candy i might be happy


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i dont htink i can even get that fine of a line with my badger


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 01:01 AM~8368859
> *RECOGNITION AWARDS
> MAY RECEIVE A PLAQUE OR CERTIFACATE AWARD AND KIT OF MY CHOICE
> BEST ENGINE
> ...




DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!Nice prizes!! BETO good looking out!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2007, 05:45 PM~8381890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWO THUMBS up!!!! i like it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i pulled my van out again today, its in primer right now, ready for paint... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 07:08 PM~8383032
> *i pulled my van out again today, its in primer right now, ready for paint... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

should be in candy orange manyana


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on the fadings, looks difficult to do!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

it's not bad, just a lil time and a lot of tape


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

did you use createx airbrush colors?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

couple things i noticed *hoodstar*, shouldnt u have done the hinges before paint and also is the top yellow line on the door supposed to be thicker than the back half of the car :dunno: the rest looks pretty sweet lookin, waiting on the candy to get thrown on now :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I USED DIAMONT / NASON


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:

I JUST GOT A LIL MORE WORK DONE,NOTHIN SPECIAL....


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2007, 06:22 PM~8382121
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!Nice prizes!! BETO good looking out!
> *


dang, im gonna really think about doing a build and give it a shot, it's been about 10 years since i built a model. u guys are giving me motivation...thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said i got some more work done,just nothing special.just the dash in and the steering wheel in,that and the firewall in...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good... for what i can see.... if my deal with hawkeye on my camera doesnt go through... ill talk to you about it (with a DPMCC discount  )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 10:59 PM~8392444
> *looks good... for what i can see.... if my deal with hawkeye on my camera doesnt go through... ill talk to you about it (with a DPMCC discount  )
> *



Have you bought your new Camera yet ? Or are having to sale this to get a new one ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 08:59 PM~8392444
> *looks good... for what i can see.... if my deal with hawkeye on my camera doesnt go through... ill talk to you about it (with a DPMCC discount  )
> *


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 09:02 PM~8392465
> *Have  you  bought  your new  Camera  yet  ?    Or  are  having  to  sale  this  to  get  a  new  one ?
> *



ya i got a new camera, im just trying to make paper quick, i need to stock up on supplies LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got the silver base coat on it today, and i have the interior halfway setup the way i want it (not glued in yet LOL)

im going to be going pearl blue over it, maybe with some patterns...theres going to be a fold out picnic table that comes out the back of the van, so there is a covered area to eat...

and im making a custom mural that says "Kar-bee-Kyoo~ On The Go" the only barbeque that has airconditioning LOL[/size][/color]

























































[/quote]


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

double post :uh:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

where u ghet thos rims john?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that van i slooking pretty crazy man

i got some those interior pieces from the 70's customvan if you need any....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:06 PM~8396939
> *where u ghet thos rims john?
> *


i got them from ryan, but there from the chevy astro kit, i think its airfix



> *that van i slooking pretty crazy man
> 
> i got some those interior pieces from the 70's customvan if you need any.... *


i love all those extra parts, PM me wihta price, and ill buy em all LOL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ill pm u a pic of what i got and we can work something out :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 nice lookin van.. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good John , your fridge is covering one of your speakers :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

u should flock the speaker box then paint the speakers rede or put mesh over them to look like speaker grilles


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and u need a scooter that hooks on the front or back of the van :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*FU*K CANS*


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8397254
> *u should flock the speaker box then paint the speakers rede or put mesh over them to look like speaker grilles
> *



oh i got plans....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn john lookin good..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2007, 05:02 PM~8399578
> *damn john lookin good..
> *



:biggrin:

the "kar be Kyoo" is shaping upa lil bit... uffin:

ill definatly fix this better with gel pens... :cheesy:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

what color is that!!!!!?thats the one im looking for to go on my 66!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 05:12 PM~8399644
> *:biggrin:
> 
> the "kar be Kyoo" is shaping upa lil bit... uffin:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres some updates, i got the interior stuff (mostly) painted, id say its about %50 done, i put on soen little details on the seats and console... it adds to the car a lil, ALL THE STUFF PAINTED IN THE INTERIOR (besides the floor pan, dash and console) is hand painted, no sharpie like i do a lot, all brush painted, the fridge and sink is from a van i bought from mark, sanded smoother and repainted... the custom tv and microwave setup will be bondo'd and smooth, and most likely painted grey...

im going to have to hinge all the doors after it is painted and polished, cuz i dont have all the supplies right now LOL

heres the results so far of today....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and oh ya, i forgot, i didnt like how "plastic" the steering wheel looked, so i drilled it out, sanded it down so its smoother, and painted it (thats the only part painted wiht sharpie :biggrin: )


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*whats the last day of the build?* hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 27 2007, 02:46 PM~8407796
> *whats the last day of the build? hno:
> *



the 15th of august..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8407974
> *the 15th of august..
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: 

dont think i will be done, but i WILL finish even if it takes another month


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i added a lil bit to the kar be kyoo, and since its a restaraunt on wheels, i figured id add a couple more oddball things to it...

made a trashcan out of the end of a broken tripod...

and made a menu for the people sitting otuside on the covered picnic table :biggrin:

<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1974%20Chevy%20Van%20AKA%20Kar%20Be%20Kyoo%20To%20Go/Picture445.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1974%20Chevy%20Van%20AKA%20Kar%20Be%20Kyoo%20To%20Go/Picture446.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1974%20Chevy%20Van%20AKA%20Kar%20Be%20Kyoo%20To%20Go/Picture447.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1974%20Chevy%20Van%20AKA%20Kar%20Be%20Kyoo%20To%20Go/Picture448.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

COO . I SHOULD MAKE IT!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8407974
> *the 15th of august..
> *



can we make that the 18th?

b-day is the 16th,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:09 PM~8407974
> *the 15th of august..
> *



There are 31 days in Aug! This build will go til then ! HAS BE POSTED FINISH BY 11:59 Cali TIME!



It has always been a 4 month build off ! 


MAY , JUNE, JULY , AND AUG!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thank you david...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh my bad, i forgot, i knew it sounded fishy LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:15 PM~8410113
> *oh my bad, i forgot, i knew it sounded fishy LOL
> *


lol :twak: thats for scaring me.... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:09 PM~8407974
> *the 15th of august..
> *


thats my b-day


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 28 2007, 01:52 PM~8414234
> *thats my b-day
> *


hey its just a day before mine...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's more progress of the 70. All jambed up and ready for more work on the firewall.....

Hope I'll finish in time.


















































Notice I'm doing the jambs BEFORE PAINT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Comments welcome.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good...

what size tubing you use?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that is one bad car.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no doubt


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 30 2007, 07:05 PM~8430664
> *lookin good...
> 
> what size tubing you use?
> *


I'll have to get the exact size for you, but I use the smales aluminum tubing and the finest wire that hold up I can when doing hinges....I don't like the hinges and tubing to be to big.

Thanks for the props guys....I don't know if this one is gonna be finished in time though....I still gotta send out parts for plating....so I don't know.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've got alot of catching up to do, but I got it handled.  

I decided to keep it more of a street machine then lowrider ( I was going to change it up). Not much done but it's something.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good biggc!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Shrink them wheels by about 6 scale inches and thats gonna be bad ass C....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 31 2007, 05:06 AM~8434525
> *Well I've got alot of catching up to do, but I got it handled.
> 
> I decided to keep it more of a street machine then lowrider ( I was going to change it up).  Not much done but it's something.
> ...


Looks good homie....I like the big wheels....make um tuck even more and have it more like a Foose ride......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 06:50 PM~8430554
> *Here's more progress of the 70.  All jambed up and ready for more work on the firewall.....
> 
> Hope I'll finish in time.
> ...



Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everybodies builds are lookin' good!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill get pics later on, of my... 4? hinged doors :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8431794
> *I'll have to get the exact size for you, but I use the smales aluminum tubing and the finest wire that hold up I can when doing hinges....I don't like the hinges and tubing to be to big.
> 
> Thanks for the props guys....I don't know if this one is gonna be finished in time though....I still gotta send out parts for plating....so I don't know.....
> *


thats what i got was the smallest they had,so im hoping it aint too weak..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got all my hinging done and everything set in place. Now it's time for the jams and all the other fun stuff. :cheesy: 

Still not sure on what wheels I'm gonna go with. :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice Chris!!!! Looks like I need to get in gear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 11:42 PM~8453622
> *damn nice Chris!!!!  Looks like I need to get in gear.
> *


i doubt i'll finish my wagon but i'll keep goin on it... haven't touched it ever since i covered the roof with zap-a-gap.... shit is hard when it dries... :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 2 2007, 04:42 AM~8453622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get to it man, you can finsh it up. Get to sanding that shit off, it's not gonna do it all by it self. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 02:56 AM~8453642
> *Yeah you have less then a month Bro. I was hoping to be further along then this by this time but I slacked for so long. lol
> *



I think I'm further than you are. :biggrin: I got one more jamb to do and hindge the doors and hood. Then paint and interior. The chassie is rolling and engine is built and wired.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 03:28 AM~8453606
> *Got all my hinging done and everything set in place. Now it's time for the jams and all the other fun stuff.  :cheesy:
> 
> Still not sure on what wheels I'm gonna go with.  :dunno:
> ...



i am lovin it bro!!! awesome!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 31 2007, 07:34 AM~8434965
> *Everybodies builds are lookin' good!
> *


yep!
----




i still ain't done shit to mine....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 03:28 AM~8453606
> *Got all my hinging done and everything set in place. Now it's time for the jams and all the other fun stuff.  :cheesy:
> 
> Still not sure on what wheels I'm gonna go with.  :dunno:
> ...


man i like those spokes i havent seen those
o and ur ride looks good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin real good yall...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Aug 2 2007, 08:13 AM~8453956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and the spokes are off the Monte Carlo Donk kit with Revell tuner tires.


*Everyones coming along nicely!!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 06:46 PM~8459548
> *Thanks Bro!!
> Thanks and the spokes are off the Monte Carlo Donk kit with Revell tuner tires.
> Everyones coming along nicely!!
> *


indeed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a bit more done to the GTO, jams & the trunk area cleaned up. I'll get pics tomorrow cause my batteries are charging now.....I know, I know pics or it didn't happen. lol :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 02:28 AM~8453606
> *Got all my hinging done and everything set in place. Now it's time for the jams and all the other fun stuff.  :cheesy:
> 
> Still not sure on what wheels I'm gonna go with.  :dunno:
> ...


LOOKIN' TIGHT ...........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODYS BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD . :thumbsup: . FINALY GOT SOME PICS OF MY 64 IMPALA ENTRY :biggrin: .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That 64 looks damn good Pancho!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 5 2007, 08:57 PM~8479318
> *That 64 looks damn good Pancho!!
> *


X-2 M.C.BA. TAKING THIS BUILD OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks damn good....




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2007, 04:53 PM~8479292
> *EVERYBODYS BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD . :thumbsup: . FINALY GOT SOME PICS OF MY 64 IMPALA ENTRY  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i forgot about this build off :angry: :angry: too busy to finish  

EVERYBODY IS DOING A DAMN GOOD JOB :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking Good Everyone....

Here's where I'm at....Got the front rehinged, shaved the firewall and stripped the front from the firewall forward down to just frame rails as this chasis comes with a lot of extra plastic on it......

I'm gonna do my best to finish this one on time....Gotta finish the front bumper, make skirts, hinge the hood and jamb the hood and trunk...all pretty easy things to do....


































All comments are welcome....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks great so far.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PANCHO, LOOKIN GOOD, GLAD TO SEE YOU USING THIN TAPE. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2007, 06:53 PM~8479292
> *EVERYBODYS BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD . :thumbsup: . FINALY GOT SOME PICS OF MY 64 IMPALA ENTRY  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 09:14 PM~8480025
> *PANCHO, LOOKIN GOOD, GLAD TO SEE YOU USING THIN TAPE. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK
> *


THANKS AGAIN FOR THE TAPE BETO.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Fuck that tape is the shit! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good MKD!!!!


I got some of my interior done, just a clean n' simple look.........I know it's posta be all out, but what the hell. lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so whats the update with yalls...


this build is comin to an end soon,if my body dont return from where i sent it for some work soon,i wont be finishing but some of ya have to have an update by now


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is supposed to be a build off of your work, so where is the body??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 9 2007, 04:54 PM~8515299
> *This is supposed to be a build off of your work, so where is the body??
> *


i sent it out for some bodywork because for one it was send out or quit,and that early in i didnt wanna quit....



i cannot say anything else....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well i guess im out. too much goin on over the past 2 months with 3 funerals, and all the family visiting that comes with it, etc. then workin stupid amounts of overtime, and wheels not showing up until today(ordered 2 months ago) were contributers also.
as it sits heres how she is looking. I will finish it up and post pics when its done, but it wont be for a while.



thx,
Mike


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 9 2007, 05:46 PM~8515625
> *well i guess im out. too much goin on over the past 2 months with 3 funerals, and all the family visiting that comes with it, etc. then workin stupid amounts of overtime, and wheels not showing up until today(ordered 2 months ago) were contributers also.
> as it sits heres how she is looking. I will finish it up and post pics when its done, but it wont be for a while.
> 
> ...


best of luck with it homie,dont worry i might not finish in time as well,ya just dont know..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I still need to take pics, been lazy on that part. lol But all the jams are finshed up and I'm finshing up the body work so I can get it painted. Other then that just trying to figure out where some things are going to go under the hood since I changed it up and tilted the front. Oh and I'm still trying to decide on what wheels to go with. :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2007, 06:33 PM~8515970
> *I still need to take pics, been lazy on that part. lol  But all the jams are finshed up and I'm finshing up the body work so I can get it painted. Other then that just trying to figure out where some things are going to go under the hood since I changed it up and tilted the front.  Oh and I'm still trying to decide on what wheels to go with.  :uh:
> *


puts some spokes on it homie... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 9 2007, 08:39 PM~8516001
> *puts some spokes on it homie... :biggrin:
> *


I want to but all the spokes are to skinny. I want some meat on the back since it's getting the turbo engine. :biggrin: So if any ones knows of some spoke that come in wide and skinny let me know.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2007, 06:46 PM~8516057
> *I want to but all the spokes are to skinny. I want some meat on the back since it's getting the turbo engine.  :biggrin:  So if any ones knows of some spoke that come in wide and skinny let me know.
> *


DONK WHEELS,THE WIRES


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8516071
> *DONK WHEELS,THE WIRES
> *


Thats what I have now but even then they're to skinny. I'm gonna try and find something that works. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8516087
> *Thats what I have now but even then they're to skinny.  I'm gonna try and find something that works.  :biggrin:
> *


cragers? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 9 2007, 08:52 PM~8516115
> *cragers? :biggrin:
> *


I have some, but I thank they're to small and look funny on there. I love the T's on there but when I have the back one's on I can't move the rear end because the tires are so damn big. lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2007, 06:55 PM~8516138
> *I have some, but I thank they're to small and look funny on there.  I love the T's on there but when I have the back one's on I can't move the rear end because the tires are so damn big. lol
> *


that just means 1 thing




*TUB IT!!!!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

got a lil work done on the suspension

i extended and am workin on molding the upper a arms..and making extensions for the rear trailing arms..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pics look better :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats because i used the roommates camera,

in those pics the silver was still semi fresh on the a arms..

i am still gonna have to sand em and do some more putty work though,i aint happy how they turned out..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the donk suspension still wasnt high enough to match how much lift i have with those rear cylinders,does that tell you how much rear lift i have...:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8526595
> *thats because i used the roommates computer,
> 
> in those pics the silver was still semi fresh on the a arms..
> ...


looks sick homie. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 10 2007, 11:23 PM~8526619
> *looks sick homie. :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Kevin, your chassis looks good !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 10 2007, 11:24 PM~8526627
> *Kevin, your chassis looks good !
> *


thanks,

and other than the donk suspension its all paint...


no foil on that...

so im kinda happy with that....


foil ill try later on another model..


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

kev you still got the 59 homie? might wanna get in on one of these builds soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really love to see these pics of suspensions and stuff!Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 10 2007, 11:24 PM~8526627
> *Kevin, your chassis looks good !
> *


lol, no comment...... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 10 2007, 11:49 PM~8526740
> *kev you still got the 59 homie? might wanna get in on one of these builds soon.. :biggrin:
> *


yup still got it...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 11 2007, 12:10 AM~8526828
> *Really love to see these pics of suspensions and stuff!Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks j...

what ya think so far?

i aint doin too bad for a rookie i think..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im gonna try and be workin on mine every night at least an hour or after work,,,

talked to someone , explained a little stuff to me ,,and gave me more inspiration , 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent paintjob with those fine lines Pancho!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 9 2007, 11:46 PM~8515625
> *well i guess im out. too much goin on over the past 2 months with 3 funerals, and all the family visiting that comes with it, etc. then workin stupid amounts of overtime, and wheels not showing up until today(ordered 2 months ago) were contributers also.
> as it sits heres how she is looking. I will finish it up and post pics when its done, but it wont be for a while.
> 
> ...


you memeber the ls monte build off ..(well 145 post maybe not ).. i still havent finished mine ..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 11 2007, 08:01 AM~8527786
> *Excellent paintjob with those fine lines Pancho!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS J . :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES A LITTLE UPDATE GOT THE ENGINE , UNDIES AND INTERIOR DONE. WISH I WOULD HAVE SENT THE PARTS OUT FOR CHROME .


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice!!! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 11 2007, 04:48 PM~8530503
> *Very nice!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 11 2007, 04:46 PM~8530491
> *HERES A LITTLE UPDATE GOT THE ENGINE , UNDIES AND INTERIOR DONE. WISH I WOULD HAVE SENT THE PARTS OUT FOR CHROME .
> 
> 
> ...


lookin damn good homie....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 12 2007, 03:14 AM~8533479
> *X2!! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin Good Pancho.......Everyone's doing a killer job on this build......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 12 2007, 01:10 PM~8535364
> *Lookin Good Pancho.......Everyone's doing a killer job on this build......
> *


thank you


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's where I'm at. Not sure if I'm gonna finish. Hard to find time to work on this.....All jambs done except for the hood....


































As usual, comments welcome.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 12 2007, 08:38 PM~8538363
> *Here's where I'm at.  Not sure if I'm gonna finish.  Hard to find time to work on this.....All jambs done except for the hood....
> 
> 
> ...


lookin tight homie....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 12 2007, 09:48 PM~8538999
> *lookin tight homie....
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 05:58 AM~8540529
> *x2!!!!
> *


X3. Even if you don't make the dead line, I still can't wait to see that done. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 13 2007, 06:23 AM~8540621
> *X3.  Even if you don't make the dead line,  I still can't wait to see that done.  :0
> *


Thanks guys....I will deff get this one finished. 

Everyone needs to post updates....Mini, Biggs, Twinn, Marinate, Rollin Old Skool, Vengence, Wagon, ETC......There are too many to remember them all.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 13 2007, 09:03 AM~8540746
> *Thanks guys....I will deff get this one finished.
> 
> Everyone needs to post updates....Mini, Biggs, Twinn, Marinate, Rollin Old Skool, Vengence, Wagon, ETC......There are too many to remember them all.....
> *



I havent touched mine in a few weeks ! but Belive me this week on my days off its time to kick ass !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill be clearing it soon here.... im back at school now, so its cut down the model building time


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 13 2007, 07:03 AM~8540746
> *Thanks guys....I will deff get this one finished.
> 
> Everyone needs to post updates....Mini, Biggs, Twinn, Marinate, Rollin Old Skool, Vengence, Wagon, ETC......There are too many to remember them all.....
> *


i have a few items comin in,so no updates to post unless yall wanna see more of my awful putty work on my a arms..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Here are some updates on mine. Engine bay is glued in place and motor has been started. I just need to candy and clear and glue chrome on, wire etc.

I will start on interior this week also. 

The body is done I just need to add some styrene here and there and I can primer and start on taping off patterns. 

I wanted to do an adjustable suspension but I don't think time will allow. I am content that this is the first car I open up and do some major work on as far as it beong resin and me adding everything to it. 



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-14


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so how many people entered


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 11:14 PM~8555979
> *so how many people entered
> *


and how manys gonna finish :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine will be finshed in the next week or two. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i hope mine will be to ,,,maybe not to good but it will be done


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i just hope to see a large turnout of finished models..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I entered BUT!!!!!! got my guts cut out and spine rebult. :banghead: 
Then there was that detox episode :barf: 
Then the depression "I don't want to do a dam thing" that happends after detox :angry: ANybody that prays please remember me when you do. I need my awaireness back. it has excaped me for the time being scrutinize:

I got the doors, trunk all cut out and hinges built before surgery. it's in primer and the wire wheels are built and mounted in the tires. but thats as far as I got and right now I got to much going on getting my life back I'll have to bow out on this one.
But never fear it will be finished as some time and it will be most bad. I got about 6 to 8 weeks of this recovery thing to go then I can get back into it and build some most bad ass low lows. Promise. 
But I'm pretty sure I'll miss the deadline on this one. :happysad:

Miloh.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8556771
> *I entered BUT!!!!!! got my guts cut out and spine rebult. :banghead:
> Then there was that detox episode :barf:
> Then the depression "I don't want to do a dam thing" that happends after detox :angry: ANybody that prays please remember me when you do. I need my awaireness back. it has excaped me for the time being scrutinize:
> ...


there should be a under constuction class :biggrin: ,,,, main thing is get better tho ,,,you got some skilllz


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Bodine:

Did you get my PM?? Sent it back last week sometime. If ya didn't see it go check it out.

I got a couple ready to go in the 2007 finished forum soon they are killer jobs. 62 imp ss and 57 stepside chevy.by the weekend I hope both will be there.

Miloh.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 14 2007, 09:33 PM~8556872
> *Hey Bodine:
> 
> Did you get my PM?? Sent it back last week sometime. If ya didn't see it go check it out.
> ...


  got it my back doin ok ,,, had 3 shots over 2 months ,,, so i hope they last a while


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 11:35 PM~8556888
> *  got it my back doin ok ,,, had 3 shots over 2 months ,,, so i hope they last a while
> *


 GOOD FOR YOU!!!! I went that route twice and it worked good for me too. but the last time it was not an option. heres hoping you have better luck with yours.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, SCREW IT, I'm out!!! :angry: 

The Tamiya putty I used on my body work shrank, and I've already cussed at this damn thing enough! So I guess this will be the first build-off that I drop out of. Of course, it's only the second one that I have entered.

I'm still gonna finish this build, but I'm probably gonna lop the top off and make it a vert.

Sorry fellas, I promised myself I would never enter one of these unless I was 100% sure I could finish. Oh well, I've already got my model for the bomb build-off, hopefully I'll have better luck with that one.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8559256
> *Well, SCREW IT, I'm out!!! :angry:
> 
> The Tamiya putty I used on my body work shrank, and I've already cussed at this damn thing enough! So I guess this will be the first build-off that I drop out of. Of course, it's only the second one that I have entered.
> ...



i agree with you on that, the van burnt me out for a while, so im ready for the bomb buildoff :biggrin:

BUT im still going to finish this one :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA BUT, THE TRADITIONAL BUILD OFF IS FIRST, THEN THE BOMB!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be finishing,

i aint no super builder like many in here but it will be done,and im kinda happy with how its turning out..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES EVERYONES SHIT IS LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT, IVE PUT MY 70' MONTE ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A BIT PERO I WILL STILL TRY TO FINISH ON TIME. AGAIN EVERYBODY IS DOIN A KILLA JOB. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 15 2007, 05:05 PM~8563224
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES EVERYONES SHIT IS LOOKIN FUKIN TIGHT, IVE PUT MY 70' MONTE ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A BIT PERO I WILL STILL TRY TO FINISH ON TIME. AGAIN EVERYBODY IS DOIN A KILLA JOB. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY DOPE SCALE HOW DOES THE MONTE LOOK CAUSE I HAVEN'T SEEN IT SINCE I QUIT :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 15 2007, 12:24 AM~8556771
> *I entered BUT!!!!!! got my guts cut out and spine rebult. :banghead:
> Then there was that detox episode :barf:
> Then the depression "I don't want to do a dam thing" that happends after detox :angry: ANybody that prays please remember me when you do. I need my awaireness back. it has excaped me for the time being scrutinize:
> ...


*I don't know you personally, but your in my prayers, Miloh!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 08:45 PM~8556310
> *i just hope to see a large turnout of finished models..
> *


I suggest you get building then...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8556771
> *I entered BUT!!!!!! got my guts cut out and spine rebult. :banghead:
> Then there was that detox episode :barf:
> Then the depression "I don't want to do a dam thing" that happends after detox :angry: ANybody that prays please remember me when you do. I need my awaireness back. it has excaped me for the time being scrutinize:
> ...


just get well soon bro....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Get well soon my brother. 



oneyed


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 15 2007, 06:32 PM~8563867
> *HEY DOPE SCALE HOW DOES THE MONTE LOOK CAUSE I HAVEN'T SEEN IT SINCE I QUIT :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-HEY WHATS UP HOMIE, YEAH THATS SUKS THAT YOU QUIT I WAS ANXIOUS TO SEE THE SAME CAR IN TWO TOTALLY DIFF WAYS, PERO U CAN CHEK IT OUT ON MY THREAD. DOPE-SCALEMODELS; slangin plastic aint easy.
YEAH LIKE I SAID I HAD PUT IT ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A BIT SO THATS WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks All:

I am turning the corner pretty fast now. the difference from last week to this in dramatic. I will be back to my regular self soon I'm sure. It's been a very long and difficult ride and the comments and well wishes from my LIL homies have been the best. I can actually walk with a stride now as apposed to just a hobble and the cane is hiding in the corner now, I don't need it anymore.:biggrin:

Thanks, Thanks a lot to all.

Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 13 2007, 04:03 AM~8540746
> *Thanks guys....I will deff get this one finished.
> 
> Everyone needs to post updates....Mini, Biggs, Twinn, Marinate, Rollin Old Skool, Vengence, Wagon, ETC......There are too many to remember them all.....
> *




had to say my name.... :0 guess i better pull it back out of the closet and do something with it.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:24 AM~8566596
> *had to say my name....  :0  guess i better pull it back out of the closet and do something with it.....
> *


just like me homie,cept i work at least 15 minutes a day on mine... :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERE YA GO big vato23 DID A LIL MO WORK ON IT, MY FIRST TIME DOIN WORKIN HINGES SO TAKE IT EASY ON THE CRITICISM(SPELL CHEK). :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

homie this is i'm at a lost for words :worship:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That dont look like no beginner work! NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, that looks killer!! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I am almost ready for paint. I got some styrene work done yesterday. I also got underbelly ready for paint by sanding down any script and got seam lines off motor and tranny. Got trunk lip just about done and did door jamb. Doors shut too. Hopefully by today that is done and I can hinge and primer. My goal is to pattern over weekend. So that next week I can concentrate on custom interior and trunk.


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-17


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-17


everything shuts flush. 


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-17


Chrome 

Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-17


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 17 2007, 08:12 AM~8575785
> *Chrome
> 
> Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-17
> *


What are you using for the chrome :biggrin: . Cause i would like to pick some up


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 17 2007, 09:33 AM~8576351
> *What are you using for the chrome :biggrin: .  Cause i would like to pick some up
> *



ALCLAD from Scalelows homie.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 17 2007, 09:46 AM~8576442
> *ALCLAD from Scalelows homie.
> *


That's the only reason I want to get an airbrush, for ALCLAD.

Looks good Ray!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 17 2007, 06:49 AM~8576464
> *That's the only reason I want to get an airbrush, for ALCLAD.
> 
> Looks good Ray!
> *


x-2..... and patterns.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some paint layed down today. Time for foil and then clear. :biggrin: 


:cheesy:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

that looks sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 17 2007, 03:12 PM~8578512
> *Got some paint layed down today.  Time for foil and then clear.  :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Nic e color choice homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 16 2007, 09:41 PM~8573383
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: That dont look like no beginner work! NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


ORALE VATO-THNX LOKO, YEAH I LIKE TO TRY ALOT OF NEW SHIT, SOMETIMES IT WORKS AND SOMETIMES IT DOESNT, PERO LIKE I SAID ITS NOT DONE YET EVEN AFTER 4 HOURS THE TRUNK DOESNT SIT FLUSH SO ILL HAVE TO MESS WITH IT MO.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking Good Guys....

All hinging and jambing done......hopefully will get it in primer this weekend....


























Started on the interior.....Started shaving the dash as this will be Right Hand Drive......


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 17 2007, 04:00 PM~8578923
> *Looking Good Guys....
> 
> All hinging and jambing done......hopefully will get it in primer this weekend....
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THAT IS FUCKING CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

cars are looking good homies


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

biggc im thought the xxx car when i first seen that,lookin really good,ill be gettin as much as i can done this weekend,still have to finish front suspension..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I ran into alittle snag while foiling. :angry: 


























Most of the foil isn't very sticky, but I found the only piece that was. :uh:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ILL TRY TO KEEP ALL THE FOTOS IN ONE POST THIS TIME. HERES WHERE IM AT WITH MY 70' MONTE.


































































GOT THE TRUNK TO SIT FLUSH, STILL NEED TO FIGURE OUT THE HINGES FOR THE DOORS AND HOOD AND THEN START FUKIN WITH THE UNDERCARRIAGE(SPELL CHEK) AND UNDER THE HOOD. THEN ONTO THE PAINT MY LEAST FAV THING TO SO.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BiggC, that looks badass man! I love it. :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 03:59 AM~8594373
> *BiggC,  that looks badass man!  I love it.  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Bro, I still gotta fix the hood and finsh the rest of the foil. Kinda ticked me off when the paint chipped on the hood and I haven't touched it since. I'll finsh it up today so I can get the clear on.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOT EVEN A LIL MO DONE ON MY 70' MONTE.








GOT MY DOORS DONE AND HINGED.








ALSO STARTED MESSIN AROUND WITH THE ENGINE BAY.








SHAVED EVERYTHING. :biggrin: 








DOORS SIT NICE AND FLUSH WHEN CLOSED.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good


i just hope i finish in time

i missed my personal deadline


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

sneak peek of interior. Floor boards. I am doing custom seats and door panels today. I wanted to also primer and base but I had to do some more body work yesterday. This one will be down to the wire.


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21



Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-21


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff Ray!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 21 2007, 09:28 AM~8604430
> *Nice stuff Ray!
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 comin down to the end, lets see who all finishes :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 11:10 AM~8606021
> *:0 comin down to the end, lets see who all finishes :cheesy:
> *


We really need to see you build something.....you just cheerlead all the time....how bout build... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2007, 03:43 PM~8607016
> *We really need to see you build something.....you just cheerlead all the time....how bout build...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gotta have someone doin it.. i already explain why i havent built


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8607079
> *gotta have someone doin it.. i already explain why i havent built
> *


Let me guess, you work and have kids.....

DOn't we all....


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

no not me!LOL!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2007, 05:37 PM~8608203
> *Let me guess, you work and have kids.....
> 
> DOn't we all....
> *


nope, not why. more than that, nothin personal just not the room right now.. i live in an apartment and its hard to do this stuff with a lil girl runnin around, cant paint inside, i got paint on the sdiewalk got in trouble for that, so i dont really need to get into anymore, im wantin to get out of this place when the lease is up and not pay shit over a 3 dollar can of paint


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODYS BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: 


GOT MINES DONE TODAY ILL POST MORE PICS WHEN THE BUILD-OFF IS OVER :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

EVERYBODY GOTS SOME REALY GOOD WORK.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good pancho....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS VENGENCE .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 22 2007, 03:18 PM~8618133
> *THANKS VENGENCE .
> *


no problem,i just pray i can finish mine,i aint countin on winnin anything though,my build is lookin like shit and im ready to throw it against the wall..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

body came in,so ill have a few pics tonight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i have pics a lil sooner,just got the base coat on is all..






































:angry: fuckin shit spattered like spackle in just this one spot...so i have to wait for it to dry and do some sanding.. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VENG! Your spaying to thick Bro ! 


Dip you car in BRAKE FLUID and start over ! 



When you have it cleaned and ready to repaint put your can in hot water for about 5 min ! It will help thin your paint ! stand back about 6 to 8 inches and spray going from front to back in 1 pass ! the go back over back to front doing passes like if you were cutting grass ! it cover and lay down just fine ! Looks like your trying to cover the body in 1 pass ! I can see how it ran on the door ! put 1 coat on wait about 15 min do another ! 


TAKE YOUR TIME ! We still got a week !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2007, 04:59 PM~8627557
> *VENG!    Your  spaying  to  thick    Bro !
> Dip  you  car  in  BRAKE  FLUID    and  start  over  !
> When you  have  it  cleaned  and  ready  to  repaint    put  your  can  in  hot  water    for  about  5  min  !  It  will  help  thin    your  paint !    stand  back    about  6  to  8  inches  and  spray    going  from  front  to  back  in  1  pass !  the  go  back  over  back  to  front    doing  passes  like    if  you  were  cutting  grass !    it  cover    and  lay  down  just  fine !  Looks  like  your  trying  to  cover  the  body  in  1  pass !  I  can  see  how  it  ran  on  the  door !    put  1  coat  on  wait  about  15  min  do  another  !
> ...


actually i was back like 8-10 inches,and goin lightly,i think i just wound up double hittin a couple spots,that trunk pissed me off though,

plus i still have to do the hinges.. :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the car is lookin kick ass bro! keep up the good work veng!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 23 2007, 07:27 PM~8628576
> *the car is lookin kick ass bro! keep up the good work veng!!!!!
> *


thank you


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 23 2007, 07:27 PM~8628576
> *the car is lookin kick ass bro! keep up the good work veng!!!!!
> *



X2 GOT PLEANTY TIME TO GET IT DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*WAS'ENT THIS SHIT POST TO BE OVER AWILE AGO?* :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

when does this build off end


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

aug 31st at 11:59 Cali time ! Unless Rollinolskool is in then its 11:59 Hawiian time ! Got to be fair ! 


ALL BUILDING SHOULD BE STOPPED BY SEPT 1 st at 12 am!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

aug 31st at 11:59 Cali time ! Unless Rollinolskool is in then its 11:59 Hawiian time ! Got to be fair ! 


ALL BUILDING SHOULD BE STOPPED BY SEPT 1 st at 12 am!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8628959
> *aug  31st  at  11:59  Cali  time  !  Unless  Rollinolskool is  in  then  its  11:59  Hawiian    time !  Got  to  be  fair  !
> ALL  BUILDING  SHOULD  BE  STOPPED  BY  SEPT 1 st    at  12 am!
> *


sounds good

i know my pre planned to be done date was a while ago,oh well,i might be lucky to finish this one,a week aint much time with me,i might get lucky..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well , I got some bases down last night. I used around 5 different colors to get what I wanted. All I have to do is fix a couple of bleed throughs and some line but one that is done it will all be covered by either spanish gold kandy or i forget what other one. But now that hard part is done I should have no problem finishing in a week.







if you look at the engine block it is a different shade becasue it was covered in kandy last night. The same kandy will top off the car tonight.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 24 2007, 08:54 AM~8631696
> *:0  :0
> *



did I mention this is a TWINN cast resin :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 24 2007, 10:01 AM~8631735
> *did I mention this is a TWINN cast  resin  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres an update on my Drop top Caprice ! 










Still got to do everything else else to it ! All i got done was the painting of shit ! But I"ll start that shit tonight ! And i got 4 days next week right LOL !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 24 2007, 03:16 PM~8633345
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


With that many open mouths i guess its a hint you want to see it all opened up !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ssswweeeeeeettttt


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 01:23 PM~8633405
> *With  that  many  open    mouths    i  guess  its  a  hint  you  want  to  see  it  all  opened  up !
> 
> 
> ...


MINI, you have seriously out done your self now. I have to admit that this is the cleanest paint job you have done that I've seen. Looks awesome....

Is Biggs still doing a Big Body for this build off??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 24 2007, 03:50 PM~8633655
> *MINI, you have seriously out done your self now.  I have to admit that this is the cleanest paint job you have done that I've seen.  Looks awesome....
> 
> Is Biggs still doing a Big Body for this build off??
> *



Thanks MKD ! Heres a pic from above ! 











I dont know if BIGGS is still in this ! He has been puttin in alot of work with fab of new bodies for us in the hobby ! We'll have to see what happens in the next ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

been 2 damn busy  still in the same spot since the last update lol not gonna finish


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 damn mini!!!!! That 2 door drop caprice is SICK!! :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2007, 04:24 PM~8633910
> *:0 damn mini!!!!!  That 2 door drop caprice is SICK!!  :0
> *


For real that is nice.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 01:55 PM~8633694
> *Thanks   MKD  !     Heres    a  pic  from   above  !
> 
> 
> ...


looks familair.......no im just playin i no where the idea came from for that paintjob.......a perfect idea too for the style of car....im sure everyone knows what it is
anyway great job so far mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 24 2007, 04:34 PM~8633964
> *looks familair.......no im just playin i no where the idea came from for that paintjob.......a perfect idea too for the style of car....im sure everyone knows what it is
> anyway great job so far mini
> *


HUMM ! I did this just off the top of my head fool ! I had Zfelix use his computer design shop style me out a design then i went from there ! 













THIS WAS NOT PAINTED FROM ANY OTHER CAR ! :twak:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't lie Mini, you copied that off of me!

lol, just playin' bro, I WISH I could claim that shit, that is just a drop-dead GORGEOUS paint job!!!!!!

Man, I wish I was still in this! I'm just gonna have to find some different putty to use. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

[/quote]

i think i just nuted uffin: YUP i did.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

^
^
^
^:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice dave, like how you took the designs onto the dash


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 02:23 PM~8633405
> *With  that  many  open    mouths    i  guess  its  a  hint  you  want  to  see  it  all  opened  up !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8634514
> *HUMM !    I  did  this  just  off  the  top  of  my  head  fool !    I  had  Zfelix  use  his  computer  design    shop  style  me  out  a  design    then  i  went  from  there !
> 
> 
> ...


ooo it looks like the october issue of LRM with the caddy on it it looks just like it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 24 2007, 06:45 PM~8635672
> *ooo it looks like the october issue of LRM with the caddy on it it looks just like it
> *


 :twak:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

twak u too homie lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you bunch of twakers :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8635672
> *ooo it looks like the october issue of LRM with the caddy on it it looks just like it
> *



Once again you speak before you know what y our talkin about ! 










Its the september issue ! Oct issue is an orange 63 


And if you look I painted mine ALOT DIFFERNT ! 


















NO WHERE CLOSE TO THIS ! :buttkick:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i might as well quit,i have no chance of even comparing to a job like mini put out,

oh well fuck it ill try n finish,but im thinkin i aint gonna be anywhere near competition for even rookie or beginner status...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 3 2007, 12:33 AM~7824610
> *BEST OVERALL:
> 1st PLACE
> 2nd PLACE
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 24 2007, 08:08 PM~8636069
> *well i might as well quit,i have no chance of even comparing to a job like mini put out,
> 
> oh well fuck it ill try n finish,but im thinkin i aint gonna be anywhere near competition for even rookie or beginner status...
> *





dont give up.....who cares about being a rookie! some of the rookies can be better than all of us!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 24 2007, 08:24 PM~8636139
> *dont give up.....who cares about being a rookie! some of the rookies can be better than all of us!
> *


i might be lucky,but right now im just oober stressed since i hate having the deadline so close and being so far away..ima spend this entire weekend cramming on it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WIN OR LOSE BRO JUST FINISH ! YOU'LL BE HAPPY WITH YOUR SELF !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8634514
> *HUMM !    I  did  this  just  off  the  top  of  my  head  fool !    I  had  Zfelix  use  his  computer  design    shop  style  me  out  a  design    then  i  went  from  there !
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EXACTLY DO YOU GUYS USE FOR THIS ?? IS IT A SPECIAL PROGRAM OR IS IT ADOBE PHOTO SHOP?? JUST WONDERING


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 24 2007, 08:32 PM~8636169
> *WHAT EXACTLY DO YOU GUYS USE FOR THIS ?? IS IT A SPECIAL PROGRAM OR IS IT ADOBE PHOTO SHOP?? JUST WONDERING
> *




msn paint.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8636160
> *WIN  OR  LOSE  BRO  JUST  FINISH ! YOU'LL  BE  HAPPY  WITH  YOUR  SELF  !
> *


ill try


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2007, 07:51 PM~8636000
> *Once  again  you    speak  before  you  know  what  y our  talkin  about !
> 
> 
> ...


o well i havent seen my issue of that in a while so i just said that out of background knowledge but prolly cuz the dash thing


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so i might have a tiny ass snowballs chance in hell...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMNNNNNN VENG....THATS SICK....I LIKE THE STREET HOPPER TRUNK SET UP! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 24 2007, 10:43 PM~8636840
> *DAMNNNNNN VENG....THATS SICK....I LIKE THE STREET HOPPER TRUNK SET UP! LOOKING GOOD!
> *


thank you...


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good,kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 24 2007, 11:23 PM~8637029
> *looks good,kevin
> *


thanks i gotta whole lot ahead of me,that was just a test fit of the body..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 24 2007, 11:31 PM~8637059
> *Good job!! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you,thats a good approval comin from you..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 24 2007, 09:40 PM~8636506
> *o well i havent seen my issue of that in a while so i just said that out of background knowledge but prolly cuz the dash thing
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You guys are tearin this apart I am out unfortunatly I had some personal things hit me all at once  but I will finish it just not by the deadline Good luck to all of you!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 25 2007, 05:46 AM~8637691
> *You guys are tearin this apart I am out unfortunatly I had some personal things hit me all at once    but I will finish it just not by the deadline Good luck to all of you!
> *


its all good,


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks great Vengeance!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks,and thats just a test fit of the body...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i still never ought material for hinges ,, so i still need to do that and glue stuff together, and make hinges


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i use brass tubing at a fair size and use christmas ornament hooks and they work fine for me. i used them on the cutty


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok well im using all aluminum


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 10:52 AM~8638664
> *i use brass tubing at a fair size and use christmas ornament hooks and they work fine for me. i used them on the cutty
> *


Mini told me what he uses and sizes,,, i just gotta go get it,,if not ill make somethin to use,,,ill work on homemade ones tonight a little just in case


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

o cuz i did the same thing,i just couldnt bend it so i guess i got it too big but i can use it for adjustable suspension so i guess i got it for that but i have alot of it so itll last a while lol but do wat u do cuz my homemade ones work GOOD as long as they're tight


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-FUKIN MINI KILLIN LIKE USUALL, THAT CAR IS LOOKIN SWEET. AND VENGE DONT SELL YOURSELF SHORT THAT CAR IS TURNIN OUT GREAT, I LIKE THE SUSPENSION. AND REMEMBER VENGE WERE GOIN HEAD TO HEAD FO THE PRIZE. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HERES WHERE IM AT, GOT A HINGE FIGURED OUT FOR THE HOOD, IT DOESNT SIT REALLY FLUSH PERO ITS GOOD ENOUGH. I STILL GOT ALOT TO DO.
















































I THINK ON THIS LAST PIK THE CAMERA WAS THIRSTY, IT WAS FOCUSED MORE ON THE CORONAS THAN THE MONTE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8638939
> *ORALE VATO-FUKIN MINI KILLIN LIKE USUALL, THAT CAR IS LOOKIN SWEET. AND VENGE DONT SELL YOURSELF SHORT THAT CAR IS TURNIN OUT GREAT, I LIKE THE SUSPENSION. AND REMEMBER VENGE WERE GOIN HEAD TO HEAD FO THE PRIZE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERES WHERE IM AT, GOT A HINGE FIGURED OUT FOR THE HOOD, IT DOESNT SIT REALLY FLUSH PERO ITS GOOD ENOUGH. I STILL GOT ALOT TO DO.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lots of catagories and prizes,,,,,,,,,,,AND JUST TRYING TO WIN HELPS YOU LEARN MORE SKILLZ


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Kevin that 64 is looking good bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 25 2007, 12:44 PM~8639258
> *Damn Kevin that 64 is looking good bro
> *


thank you,im tryin..

and dope-scale just remember it aint good to have a camera thats an alcoholic.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

some one should finish hat corona in the back :wave: :rofl:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got the trunk panels fabbed....Dash smoothed.....Very close to first coat of primer.

I am officially not going to finish this build. I have too much time into it now to try to rush it by next weekend and won't have enough time by then..... I will post in here until the buildoff ends...


































Keep up the good work everyone.....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

That looks sweet so far MKD


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

AW man dont stop this is the one car i cant stop looking at.
your a great bulder if you dont finish i still want to see it done.
(dont know about anyone els but, its a great car)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 26 2007, 06:53 PM~8645558
> *AW man dont stop this is the one car  i cant stop looking at.
> your a great bulder if you dont finish i still want to see it done.
> (dont know about anyone els but, its a great car)
> *


Thanks guys..

And I'm not going to stop, I just won't finish in time....thanx for the compliments......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 25 2007, 02:47 PM~8638939
> *ORALE VATO-FUKIN MINI KILLIN LIKE USUALL, THAT CAR IS LOOKIN SWEET. AND VENGE DONT SELL YOURSELF SHORT THAT CAR IS TURNIN OUT GREAT, I LIKE THE SUSPENSION. AND REMEMBER VENGE WERE GOIN HEAD TO HEAD FO THE PRIZE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERES WHERE IM AT, GOT A HINGE FIGURED OUT FOR THE HOOD, IT DOESNT SIT REALLY FLUSH PERO ITS GOOD ENOUGH. I STILL GOT ALOT TO DO.
> 
> ...


u have seriously stepped it up alot since the last build, very good work and detail


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 08:01 PM~8646059
> *u have seriously stepped it up alot since the last build, very good work and detail
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2007, 06:48 PM~8645517
> *Got the trunk panels fabbed....Dash smoothed.....Very close to first coat of primer.
> 
> I am officially not going to finish this build.  I have too much time into it now to try to rush it by next weekend and won't have enough time by then..... I will post in here until the buildoff ends...
> ...


:0 damn mkd that impala is clean to bad your not going to finish it, would of looked killer  .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 08:13 PM~8646183
> *:0  damn mkd that impala is clean to bad your not going to finish it, would of looked killer  .
> *


woulda gave mini a good run for his money...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

kev, finish it up, lookin good.. if u dont finish in time than finish up still.. dont rust to finish it so it turns sloppy, its going in the right direction right now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 08:18 PM~8646232
> *kev, finish it up, lookin good.. if u dont finish in time than finish up still.. dont rust to finish it so it turns sloppy, its going in the right direction right now
> *


thanks,im just gonna get it finished,i might have the paint done by the end,from there its pretty much tiny details.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

good luck everyone


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 26 2007, 08:59 PM~8646687
> *good luck everyone
> *


thanks


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 08:01 PM~8646059
> *u have seriously stepped it up alot since the last build, very good work and detail
> *


ORALE VATO-THANX didi AND vengence. I STARTED THE PAINT JOB TODAY, LAYED DOWN SOME PATTERNS, SHOT FLAKE OVER THEM THEN GOIN TO SHOOT SOME PEARL OVER EVERYTHING. GOIN FOR A CERTAIN LOOK, I GOT TO GET IT DONE SO NO MORE POSTIN UNTIL THURSDAY, SO GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND WELL TALK TO YA THEN. (IM HOPIN TO GET IT DONE IN TIME PERO IM NOT REALLY SURE.) :angry: :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 26 2007, 10:04 PM~8647382
> *ORALE VATO-THANX didi AND vengence. I STARTED THE PAINT JOB TODAY, LAYED DOWN SOME PATTERNS, SHOT FLAKE OVER THEM THEN GOIN TO SHOOT SOME PEARL OVER EVERYTHING. GOIN FOR A CERTAIN LOOK, I GOT TO GET IT DONE SO NO MORE POSTIN UNTIL THURSDAY, SO GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND WELL TALK TO YA THEN. (IM HOPIN TO GET IT DONE IN TIME PERO IM NOT REALLY SURE.) :angry:  :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 26 2007, 08:16 PM~8646210
> *woulda gave mini a good run for his money...
> *



Thanx for the compliments guys....I just dont' have enough time. I get up for work at 4:30 am and my wife watches our daughter all day, so when I get home it's my turn.....I only work on models on Fri, Sat, Sun for an hour each day....

I will deff finish this, and thanx on the compliment of putting me in line with MINI, but he's out of control with his rides....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good luck to everyone and I will post this in my build topic now........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2007, 07:35 AM~8649265
> *Thanx for the compliments guys....I just dont' have enough time.  I get up for work at 4:30 am and my wife watches our daughter all day, so when I get home it's my turn.....I only work on models on Fri, Sat, Sun for an hour each day....
> 
> I will deff finish this, and thanx on the compliment of putting me in line with MINI, but he's out of control with his rides.......    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


  any time homie,just keep building.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone building ?



Looks like Poncho is the only 1 that has finish ! Mine should be tonight or tommrow afternoon !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I stayed up till 2 am last night and have been falling asleep here at work all damn day. 


but i did fix patterns and kandy and put underbelly together. Looks purdy kandy yellow with all chrome undies.. today I try pen gels for first time and hindge and try to finish interior.

If I do this :

Tuesday - gel pens/bare metal foir/ clear/ interior
Wed. trunk set up
Thursday - engine and engine bay 
Friday finish up

I can finish. 

only 4 days left hno: hno: hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i prolly wont be able to finish,im doin good so far i dont wanna rush it,





but if i finish in time yall will see..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2007, 03:30 PM~8662660
> *Anyone  building  ?
> Looks  like  Poncho  is  the  only  1  that  has  finish !  Mine  should  be  tonight    or  tommrow  afternoon !
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 28 2007, 05:54 PM~8663888
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT .
> *


x2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO- :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears:   :buttkick: :buttkick: :burn: :burn: 
FUKIN SHIT MAN IM NOT GOIN TO FINISH IN TIME, MAYBE NOT AT ALL. IM PISSED OFF, I FEEL LIKE CRYIN, IM KIKIN MYSELF IN THE ASS, AND IM THINKIN ABOUT BURNIN THIS SON OF A BITCH.
I WAS GOIN GOOD WITH THE FLAKED OUT PATTERNS AND SUCH, I HAD PICKED OUT SMOKE GREY PEARL TO GO OVER IT ALL. WHEN I BOUGHT THIS PAINT THE COLOR CIRCLE ON TOP SHOWED A LIGHT GREYISH COLOR ALMOST LIKE A PRIMER COLOR AND ON MY 96' IMP I LAYED OUT SOME ORANGE FLAKE THEN WENT OVER IT WITH PURPLE GRAPE PEARL AND THE FLAKED SHINED THROUGH SO I THOUGHT IT WOULD WORK ON THIS APPLICATION, PERO FUKIN SHIT MAN THE FUKIN PAINT WAS ALMOST A BLACK CHARCOAL PEARL AND MY FLAKE DONT SHINE THROUGH WORTH OF SHIT, I WAS GOIN WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG COLORS ON THE FLAKE AND THE INTERIOR, BUT NOW THAT THE FLAKE DONT SHINE THROUGH I THINK IT WOULD LOOK RETARDED WITH A DARK PAINT JOB WITH LIGHT COLORS ON THE INSIDE., SO IM DONE WITH THIS MODEL. 
SORRY BOUT VENTIN OUT TO YOU GUYS PERO IM NOT A HAPPY CAMPER RIGHT NOW. ANYWAYS I HOPE THE REST OF YOU VATOS ARE GOIN TO FINISH. ON A LIGHTER NOTE IM POSTIN UP THE SWEETEST DEAL IVE EVER SEEN ON THE RANDUMB SHIT THREAD SO CHEK IT OUT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 28 2007, 08:57 PM~8665486
> *ORALE VATO- :angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:      :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :burn:
> FUKIN SHIT MAN IM NOT GOIN TO FINISH IN TIME, MAYBE NOT AT ALL. IM PISSED OFF, I FEEL LIKE CRYIN, IM KIKIN MYSELF IN THE ASS, AND IM THINKIN ABOUT BURNIN THIS SON OF A BITCH.
> I WAS GOIN GOOD WITH THE FLAKED OUT PATTERNS AND SUCH, I HAD PICKED OUT SMOKE GREY PEARL TO GO OVER IT ALL. WHEN I BOUGHT THIS PAINT THE COLOR CIRCLE ON TOP SHOWED A LIGHT GREYISH COLOR ALMOST LIKE A PRIMER COLOR AND ON MY 96' IMP I LAYED OUT SOME ORANGE FLAKE THEN WENT OVER IT WITH PURPLE GRAPE PEARL AND THE FLAKED SHINED THROUGH SO I THOUGHT IT WOULD WORK ON THIS APPLICATION, PERO FUKIN SHIT MAN THE FUKIN PAINT WAS ALMOST A BLACK CHARCOAL PEARL AND MY FLAKE DONT SHINE THROUGH WORTH OF SHIT, I WAS GOIN WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG COLORS ON THE FLAKE AND THE INTERIOR, BUT NOW THAT THE FLAKE DONT SHINE THROUGH I THINK IT WOULD LOOK RETARDED WITH A DARK PAINT JOB WITH LIGHT COLORS ON THE INSIDE., SO IM DONE WITH THIS MODEL.
> ...


:thumbsup: 
best of luck with it,


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT SOMEONES READY TO SHOW OFF !  :biggrin: 



















Now should i post up a group of pics or wait til the Frist ?

























































Until i decide heres a teaser !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 Looks killer D!!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

is it still fully adjustable dave????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh shit mini just posted that picture. Slapping fools in the face!!! :0 :0 :0 BADASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 03:34 AM~8667105
> *is it still fully adjustable dave????
> *


LOL ! :angry: 



I broke the frist rear end 3 times today ! Made a second 1 and it broke also! So i have a 3rd 1 in it now ! It wont 3 wheel or side to side anymore ( AT THIS TIME ) But it will lock up and the front still works fine! OH and the wheels turn up front now also !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i hope yall dont mind this in this thread.....

i been thinkin since i started my 64 about a more durable, less of a pain in the ass, more realistic lookin way to hold everything together besides those little pins. i went to a different hobby shop the other day that i never go to b/c they deal in mostly train shit but while i was there i found these SUPER tiny bolts and nuts. the bolts r probly as big around as a watch pin maybe a little smaller. think i might grab a bag next time im there and try them out. just goes to show tho, in this hobby you should never overlook anything b/c you never know what kinda shit you stare at everyday that might be able to be put to some good use....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 02:01 AM~8667142
> *i hope yall dont mind this in this thread.....
> 
> i been thinkin since i started my 64 about a more durable, less of a pain in the ass, more realistic lookin way to hold everything together besides those little pins. i went to a different hobby shop the other day that i never go to b/c they deal in mostly train shit but while i was there i found these SUPER tiny bolts and nuts. the bolts r probly as big around as a watch pin maybe a little smaller. think i might grab a bag next time im there and try them out. just goes to show tho, in this hobby you should never overlook anything b/c you never know what kinda shit you stare at everyday that might be able to be put to some good use....
> *




Thats probally the shit Jevries uses. I think he uses tiny ass bolts and nuts on his rides. 

And your right about over looking stuff. 
If you ever get board, just go to walmart and walk around. Look at all the stuff that can be used. Specially in the craft section.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll have a sneek peek of mine tomorrow. I'm still trying to get everything all together. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick Mini!! :thumbsup: Nice color combo and details!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SSWWEEAAATTTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2007, 04:31 AM~8667295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think i need a towel :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey I think its time to SHOW OFF  again LOL !


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 12:53 PM~8671118
> *Hey    I  think    its  time  to    SHOW  OFF   again  LOL !
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT NICE MINI :biggrin: 

NO MORE PICS???????


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

He's teasing us


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 29 2007, 01:24 PM~8671429
> *He's teasing us
> *


 I HATE TEASING :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 29 2007, 04:37 PM~8671562
> *I HATE TEASING :biggrin:
> *


Well If i post all them i am affaid the other builders wont even try to finish ! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8671628
> *Well  If  i    post    all  them  i  am  affaid  the  other    builders  wont    even  try  to  finish  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait for more.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 29 2007, 02:10 PM~8671275
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *



dam mini that bad ass


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 02:42 PM~8671628
> *Well  If  i    post    all  them  i  am  affaid  the  other    builders  wont    even  try  to  finish  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got mind control over mini..


when he says shut up I shut up but when he leaves I be talking again


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good ***********


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn I need more towels after seeing another pic


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can i see some of the under chassie, and the interier?

this is one bad ass paint job and car, OH and some of the truck please.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 29 2007, 05:58 PM~8672308
> *can i see some of the under chassie, and the interier?
> 
> this is one bad ass paint job and car, OH and some of the truck please.
> *



I dont want to totally revial the car till Sunday LOL ! :biggrin: 


But heres a look at the chassie 











the exhaust is all custom made and the suspeison all works !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 01:53 PM~8671118
> *Hey    I  think    its  time  to    SHOW  OFF   again  LOL !
> 
> 
> ...



  CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS MINI hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OH WOW ,NICE, (speachless) 

"the exhaust is all custom made and the suspeison all works"
so you can sit it how you want 3wheel and all that ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD ASS MINI!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a pic of mine, all you get for now since Photobucket is being a POS. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 29 2007, 05:42 PM~8673157
> *Here's a pic of mine, all you get for now since Photobucket is being a POS.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:0 :0 Damn thats tight homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 29 2007, 04:28 PM~8672536
> *   CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS MINI hno:
> *


X 2 that is sick Mini


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunday yet??? hno: hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said i wont be finishing,how ever much it pisses me off,im doin good so far,i dont wanna rush the last bit and fuck it all up...

sorry yall,i really did wanna finish this build.. :tears: i just dont wanna comprimise quality


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

One more of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

These will be the last pics till Friday night.

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Damn BiggC, thats tight! Great details, great color.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2007, 03:42 AM~8675973
> *One more of mine.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' DAMN good BiggC! I like that turbo set-up. What happened to the transmission?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ok guys I stayed up till 4 am and came into work at 8 am due to some damn bare metal foil that was nto sticking for shit and took me almost 4 hours to foil the cutty.


I am tired and sleepy and dont want to go through all the pages.

WHEN IS THE DEADLINE?


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Damn Big C that thing is fuckin BAD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 04:13 PM~8672420
> *I    dont  want  to  totally  revial  the  car  till  Sunday  LOL ! :biggrin:
> But  heres  a  look  at the  chassie
> 
> ...



Hey Dave,

We have until Friday 11:59 PM cali tim eto build right. And have to post by Saturday 12 PM or Sunday?


I am pulling another damn 5-6 hour build time today and tomorrow so I can finish Friday night. 

Just want to make sure that is correct or if somewhere in all the posts it was changed to Saturday being finish time.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2007, 03:40 AM~8676077
> *These will be the last pics till Friday night.
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> ...


SICK lookin' ride!! Color pops out let alone the details!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think its the 11:59pm in Hawaii ! but i wiill post a pic of my car and the clock when its 11:59 my own time to be fair ! so your entery has to be posted up tommrrow !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2007, 03:40 AM~8676077
> *These will be the last pics till Friday night.
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :tears: its just so ...........OMG i said i wasnt going to cry.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Clean build BiggC


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Thats my list of mods ( I THINK I COVER EVERYTHING ! :biggrin: )


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 30 2007, 10:51 AM~8678233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2007, 05:40 AM~8676077
> *These will be the last pics till Friday night.
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> ...



Damn BIGG C ! Those flake be poppin on your ride ! All the chassie detail looks real good ! You going to be finished in time ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Aug 30 2007, 07:21 AM~8676222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Not much left to do to it, just a few small things. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Gettin real close ! The clock is ticking !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BIGGC



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 07:00 PM~8682007
> *Gettin  real  close  !  The  clock  is  ticking !
> *


hno: hno: 

SINCE MINI POSTED UP HIS PICS I THOUGHT ID POST MINE HOPE THEY STAND UP TO MINI'S WORK :biggrin: 

THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING A HYDRALIC SET UP HOPE IT LOOKS OK 

















THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING A HYDRALIC SET UP HOPE IT LOOKS OK


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

A COUPLE OUTSIDE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

real NICE everyone!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2007, 09:00 PM~8682007
> *Gettin   real   close  !   The  clock  is   ticking !
> *


I know, I only have till 5 tomorrow afternoon cause I have a bachelor party tomorrow night at 6. It's just about done and I'm not going to bed till it's done though. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2007, 07:51 PM~8682363
> *I know, I only have till 5 tomorrow afternoon cause I have a bachelor party  tomorrow night at 6. It's just about done and I'm not going to bed till it's done though.  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin to finish mine to tonoght, not the best but im trying to finish


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Pancho, thats a drastic color change on there from sun to shade. :0 :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 30 2007, 07:41 PM~8682295
> *LOOKIN GOOD BIGGC
> hno:  hno:
> 
> ...



:0 Very nice. Trunk is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 30 2007, 09:08 PM~8682926
> *:0  Very nice. Trunk is bad ass!!!!!
> *


X2!! Excellent job!!

All of you did a great job and really enjoyed watching all the progress and final pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mine will be done , not the best.....but first itme cutting,and hinging, adn i will /have learned from this


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

finished i guess ,,,,, couldnt get front tilt to line up ... ill have to practice more on the hinges

this model DID NOT have engine, only thing opend was the trunk hatch.....,,,, shaved body lines , shaved door handles ,,,, shaved trunk handle and tag insert,



i know everything is not right but im still learning .......ut ive only been building bout 8-10 months.....any negative response will be taken as advice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Bodine.  


Mine is done. All went as I wanted except a few things. 

I learned a few things on this build that I'll know to do differently on the next one.

Any who heres the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot to cut the bumper for the intercooler so the frontend wont go all the way back. I'll fix it though.  


















Suspension all works, front wheels trun, everything opens and closes (some parts need help still lol). 
Hope you enjoy, this was fun and *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!!*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn BiggC, that fuckers mean!! :cheesy: 


Bodine that hummer looks awesome, Good work bro. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: man incredible work guys they all look great so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I stayed up till 4 Am last night and I am here at work falling asleep. But car is cleared and interior done. Today I go home and I have till 12 to finish hindges, detail engine bay, do trunk set up/interior, cut / buff and assemble.

If I for some reason do not make it, it will be very close but I will not post an unfinished ride.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THAT IS A BADASS CUTTY!!! I LOVE IT!! get it finished bro!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ray, regardless of whether you finish it or not, you've done some excellent work so far!

Definetly more than I got done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN LIKE A NICE TURN OUT EVREYONE ! 

BIGG C ! That looks like a mean Ride ! Hate to pull up next to it at a red light ! LOL !

Bodine ! NICE WORK ! LOL! It might not be what you intended it to look like but like you said YOUR LEARNED A THING OR 2 RIGHT ! Next time you have a chance to attend a build off you know what is needed and you can better prepare your self so you wont have to cut corners LOL! LOOKS BAD ASS STILL TO ME ! 

RAYSTREY ! Bro I hope you finish ! That cutty is lookin very slick ! Nice color combos wrapped in this ! Turn everything else off and away so you can focus on the cutty Bro ! I got to see this complete ! 

PANCHO ! YOU FUCK BITCH ! THAT IMPALA IS THE SHIT ! Very nice all around and you did a great job on your frist set -up ! Those carb make great dumps LOL ! before i casted the apex still i used the shit out of those ! LOL ! The brass tubeing for fitting look great ! Man Its going to be close as it stands right now Bro ! Best of luck ! 



NOW WHERES EVERYONE ELSE AT ???? Cause to me it looks like M.C.B.A. crew showed up to do damage !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I probably could've finished mine, but, after the incident with the putty, I just didn't feel like messin' with it anymore. 

To be honest, I wasn't feelin' the gull-wing door thing on my Caprice. After the putty shrank and screwed up most of the body work, I thought about making it a 2-door drop, but that's already been done in this build-off.

Bubblicious will still get finished, just not in time for this build-off. Sorry if I let everyone down. I usually will not enter a build-off unless I am 100% sure I can finish on time, but, I guess this will be the first one that I will flake out on.

Oh well, I guess this will give me more incentive to finish the next build-off on schedule, and hopefully redeem myself.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 10:56 AM~8685671
> *
> 
> I probably could've finished mine, but, after the incident with the putty, I just didn't feel like messin' with it anymore.
> ...




SLACKER ! If you were puttin all your time into working at Firestone and Helping you sweet little girl in building some nice rides you would have gottin yours finish ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 09:00 AM~8685685
> *SLACKER  !    If  you  were  puttin  all  your time  into    working  at  Firestone  and  Helping  you  sweet  little  girl in building    some  nice  rides  you  would  have  gottin  yours  finish !  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I guess life gets in the way sometimes. 

I don't mind helping Shelby with her models. Seems like lately, I get more enjoyment out of watching her build, and giving her pointers, than I do building my own rides. BUT, I could REALLY do without the whole Firestone thing! I am fortunate to have a good job, I know that, but I am so sick of that place right now! Summer's almost over though, pretty soon I'll be back to 8 hour shifts instead of 12 to 14 hours. Unless the damn new machines start messing up again! :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

EVERYONES CARS LOOK GREAT!!! GOOD JOB TO THE FINISHED RIDES AND THE NOT FINISHED CUTTY. LOOKS GREAT SO FAR. NICE TOUCH ON THE 64 PANCHO!!! FIRST ONE TO RUN THE PATTERNS AND PINSTRIPPING INTO THE JAMS LIKE A REAL RIDE!! DID ANYBODY ELSE CATCH THAT?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 31 2007, 10:21 AM~8686214
> *EVERYONES CARS LOOK GREAT!!! GOOD JOB TO THE FINISHED RIDES AND THE NOT FINISHED CUTTY. LOOKS GREAT SO FAR. NICE TOUCH ON THE 64 PANCHO!!! FIRST ONE TO RUN THE PATTERNS AND PINSTRIPPING INTO THE JAMS LIKE A REAL RIDE!! DID ANYBODY ELSE CATCH THAT?
> *


I caught that.....nice touch.....All rides look great.....

Sorry I didn't finish guys. I will and post then, but until then, sorry I didn't get this build off finished. One thing I've learned during this build off is it's very hard to have a little one and a wife and be on a time limit.

Great Job everyone.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

did that convertable 64 change green in the sun?
for being your first time doing a hydrolic set up it a good job.

and the hummer is some from outer space man. love the way the doors came out.

I GLADE I DONT HAVE TO PICK THE WINNER.
caus then you would all loos your cars and i would have to keep them LMAO.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im taking my laptop with me , but i will be out of town till monday night, Beto when will be putting the builds in a class?...sept 1st?

just wandering


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If i were to be doing the placing i would say Bodine you would be a rookie ! 



> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 10:04 PM~7815024
> *"BEST ROOKIE BUILDER"
> FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS POSTED PICUTRES OF THIER MODELS AND ARE ROOKIE BUILDERS.
> 
> ...



BIGG C & Raystrey would be amarture's

Pancho and my self i would think would be to pro level !



But Beto is doing the run down bro ! I think the way he has it set up that they are all going to be judge the same he just has a speical awards for the begginers and the rookie ! To award them for the effort and attempt of tring to better there modeling skills and level of intrest !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

couple more in the sun


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry this cam sux....cant get my other one to turn on


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 3 2007, 12:33 AM~7824610
> *BEST OVERALL:
> 1st PLACE
> 2nd PLACE
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so everyone try to finish up tonight


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODYS RIDES LOOKIN GOOD . 





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 01:15 PM~8687428
> *If    i  were  to  be  doing  the  placing    i  would  say  Bodine  you  would  be  a  rookie  !
> BIGG C & Raystrey  would  be  amarture's
> 
> ...



:0 THANKS FOR THE COMPS. EVERYONE. THIS IS MY MOST DETAILED MODEL IVE BUILT AND MY BEST . GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :thumbsup: .


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats all i have.... i just couldnt finish it... but the interior is done, so HERE COMES BEST INTERIOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES RIDES TURNED OUT FUKIN TIGHT LOVIN THEM ALL. BETO HAS CERTAINLY SOME HARD WORK AHEAD TO CHOOSE THE WINNERS BUT IM SURE THAT EVERYONE THAT FINISHES WILL GET SOMETHIN CUZ THAT A BIG AWARDS LIST. I GOT MY 70' MONTE SOAKIN IN SOME BRAKE FLUID RIGHT NOW, I LEFT THE DOORS AND TRUNK IN SOME FLUID OVER NIGHT GOT HOME TODAY AT 4:30 PM AND RINSED THEM OFF SHIT CAME OFF CLEAN, JUST A LIL SANDIN AND IM READY FOR PAINT AGAIN. I PROLLY WONT FINISH THIS FOR AWHILE, WIFES' GOTTEN ON MY CASE ALOT AND WITH MY BIG MAN JUST STARTIN KINDERGARTEN, MY LIL MAN PUTTIN IN SOME WORK IN FOOTBALL PLAYIN BOTH THURSDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHTS, I JUST NEED TO KICK BACK A LIL ON THE BUILDIN YA KNO. PERO THIS RIDE WILL DEFF TURN SOME HEADS WHEN ITS DONE, AND FUKIN SHIT MAN I STILL THINK I WOULDA WON SOMTHIN ON THIS BUILD AND I WILL DEFF ENTER THE NEXT AWARDS BUILD OFF WHATEVER IT IS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PEACE........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its down to the wire guys ! Just a few hours left ! BEST OF LUCK !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey david(mini)i hope i got enough of your respect to call you by your name.but i got some to ask if you don't mind,how do i shave the rear door line on a bubble impala?im thinkin about turnin it into two door since i saw yours(not tryin to be a copycat)but yours gave me insperation and i was just wonderin on how to do it.thank you.


Byran.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm just sitting here waiting to see if Ray will finish that Cutlass in time. I hope he does, that thing is gonna be KILLER!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Where Progress ???? Its 12 am here in MO ! Ya'll are going to hate me for this But ! I seen everyones stories of runnin out of time this week so today i thought i would do something ! 

Other then the body I built this today ! As a 

SMACK IN THE FACE TO THOSE WHO BAILED OUT ! LOL !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn he did it again,lovin that foil job and it sits at a nice stance.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

FINISHED !!!


just give me a couple minutes to take some pictures and upload. I left my camera at work but I did borrow someones. So next post will be pictures.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2007, 12:48 AM~8690564
> *FINISHED !!!
> just give me a couple minutes to take some pictures and upload. I left my camera at work but I did borrow someones. So next post will be pictures.
> *



Brother RAY ! What time is it in Mexico ? Just wondering Has nothing really to do with the deadline I just dont know the time differance ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8690564
> *FINISHED !!!
> just give me a couple minutes to take some pictures and upload. I left my camera at work but I did borrow someones. So next post will be pictures.
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 10:50 PM~8690571
> *Brother  RAY  !  What  time  is  it  in  Mexico  ?  Just  wondering    Has  nothing  really  to  do  with  the  deadline  I  just  dont  know  the  time  differance  ! :biggrin:
> *



11:59 bro right now. let me upload


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok guys here is the deal. I left my camera at work since I left in a hurry so I could come home and finish.

Well I borrow another one from a friend but I do not have hardware. SO I installed hardware from my phone.

I read a couple of pages back that we had to finish tonight but had till noon tomorrow to post. please let me knowif this is correct. I can post better pictures that way tomorrow out in sun. right now I just want to prove I finished.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no well i haven't even touched my 59 wagon for months.... not gonna finish it any time soon either.... should have listened in the beginning and focused on it... oh well... what really killed me was when i filled the roof with zapagap..... shit dried harder than i thought... didn't wanna destroy it trying to file it down smooth.... one of these days i'll take it to work and hit it with a sander then continue it... until then it'll continue to sit where it is....

gotta give congrats and much respect to those out there who finished... awesome work guys... 

what kind of car is that red one u built mini?

oh and btw..... its 10:38pm hawaii time right now and pouring rain.... hope i can get some paint in this weekend but don't look like it....  




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 07:19 PM~8690457
> *Where  Progress  ????  Its  12 am  here  in  MO  !    Ya'll  are  going  to  hate  me  for  this    But  !    I  seen  everyones stories  of  runnin  out  of  time    this  week  so  today  i  thought  i  would  do  something  !
> 
> Other  then the  body    I  built  this  today  !  As  a
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray As a builder in this contest You have my approvement to get some better out door shoots ! To me you proved you finished ! SO If at all possible try putting a Maganifing glass up to the lens of camera / phone to help clear up the pics ! 


From what i can see It looks real good ! 



Rollinoldsckool The red car is a 66 mercury parklane


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Time is now: Aug 31, 2007 - 11:59 PM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Time is now: Sep 01, 2007 - 12:00 AM


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i didnt bail,i just knew i could not finish in time and have any kind of quality,so it wasnt no smack in the face,as it looks i had no chance anyways,ill prolly still finish the car,just to post a pic of what ima do to it later..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well guys here are details about my car.


SUBJECT 1987 CUTLASS EURO RESIN





BODY:

Shaved door handles and side mirrors
Opened trunk/hood and doors
Added trunk lip and door jambs
Added engine bay from regal 
Caddy headlights 
grill cut out from a mercury





Engine:
Corvette LT-1 engine withj no seams,kandy color matched
Braided Hose
Regal radiator with electric fans







Trunk:

6 Batteries
4 pumps with 2 hardlines goint to cylinders and 2 to false floor
Pumps sit at a 45 degree angle and are sitting atop a mirrored rack
custome tuck and roll trunk interior




Interior:
Shaved head rest
back of seats fiberglassed and painted to match car
custome mirrored center console 
Tuck and roll interior with cut our mirrors all along edges
custom floor boards tuck and roll and mirrors







Paint:

Lemon yello base followed by a combination of Nova orange/ Maroon red/ chrome yellow/kandy spanish gold patterns.
3 coats of HOK clear (still needs to be cut and buffed but not done due to deadline)





Undies/Wheels

Alclad chrome suspencion
belly from regal cut and fit
chrome tank 
pegasus 1109's (with no knockoffs :uh: damn deadline) 
shaved all factory company script from belly 








RANDOM SHOOTS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

